# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Haki Stermilli

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Haki Stermilli* (1895 - 1953) shkrimtar patriot dhe demokrat. Lindi në Dibër të Madhe ku mori mësimet e para, kreu gjimnazin turk në Manastir. Në vitet 1920-1924 hyri në lëvizjen demokratike dhe u bë një ndër drejtuesit e shoqërisë "Bashkimi". Pas dështimit të Revolucionit Demokratiko-Borgjez të qershorit 1924 si emigrant politik në Bashkimin Sovjetik, Itali, Austri, Jugosllavi e gjetkë, e vijoi luftën kundër regjimit zogollian dhe bashkëpunoi në faqet e "Lirisë kombëtare" dhe "Federacioni Ballkanik". Më 1930 policia jugosllave ua dorëzoi autoriteteve të Ahmet Zogut që e dënoi me burgim. Haki Stërmilli mori pjesë si partizan në Luftën ANÇ, ishte anëtar i KANÇ-it.

Hapat e parë në letërsi i bëri në fillim të viteve 20, me drama ("Dibranja e mjerueshme", 1923, "Dashuni e besnikri"1923, etj.), në të cilat i bëhet jehonë luftës heroike të dibranëve kundër shovinistëve serbë. Shkroi edhe librin "Burgu" (1935). Vepra e tij më e shquar është romani "Sikur t'isha djalë" (1936), ku kritikohen rreptë despotizmi familjar, normat e moralit sundues që ndrydhnin personalitetin e femrës shqiptare. Romani u prit mirë nga shtresat demokratike dhe shpejt u bë një nga veprat më të lexuara të kohës. Më 1968 u botua romani "Kalorësi i Skënderbeut". Në të dy këto vepra autori ka bërë përpjekje për një pasqyrim me vërtetësi të jetës, por nuk i ka shpëtuar një fryme sentimentaliste. Problematika e re e gjeti pasqyrimin në dramën për fëmijë "Trashëgirntarët tanë" (1950), ku trajtohet pjesëmarrja e fëmijëve krahas të mëdhenjve në luftën kundër zgjedhës fashiste. Mbajti një ditar që u botua me titullin "Shtigjeve të lirisë" (1966), me vlera njohëse e letrare. Në të autori rrëfen për ngjarje të rëndësishme të historisë së Luftës ANÇ në vitet 1943-1944, për patriotizmin dhe heroizmin e popullit. Haki Stërmilli la të papërfunduara disa vepra letrare e historike.



*SIKUR T'ISHA DJALË*

Automobili ikte me shpejti dhe tue bamë zhurmë. Herë ngjitesh në të përpjetat, herë djergesh në teposhtat dhe herë rrëshqiste ndër rrafshina. Shokët e mij bashkudhtarë herë kuvendojshin me njeni tjetrin, herë heshtëshin të rrëmbyem e të mahnitun nga bukurit e rralla që shfaqeshin gjatë rrugës. Boka, kodra, male, skuta, lugina, gryka dhe fusha të bukura dukeshin e shdukeshin mbrenda pak kohe tue dikue nji kënaqësi të paçansueshme ndër udhtarë, admiruesa të natyrës. Rrezet e farfurishme të Diellit pranveruer puthshin amblas faqet e gjelbërta të gjetheve dhe fletët e shumëngjyrta të luleve, ama e të cilave kundërmonte e kandshme, ndihej fort dhe dehëse. Me nji fjalë atë ditë natyra kremtonte ngadhnimin e bukuris së Prandverës.
Nj'aty, n'atë skutë blerimi e lulesh, të kisha pasë nji shtëpizë - tha njeni tue shique me një lakmi admiruese kah vendi që kishte stolisë me aq shije dora hyjnore.

- Nji shtëpizë që t'ishte si nji kuvli, por mbrenda të kishte edhe nji nga Zanat e malevet t'ona - plotsoi shoku me buzë në gaz. 

Ndërsa ata po i argëtojshin fantazit e tyne me andrrime e dëshirime për nji jetë paradisore, un po mendohesha nën përshtypjen e hidhët që më kish lanë sëmundja e Dijes. Më dukej sikur nuk do t'a shifsha ma. Pakon që më kish dhanë ajo e kisha marrë me vetëhe. Dishka më nxitte me e hapë dhe me pamë se ç'ishte shkrue n'at defter që ajo më dorëzoi. Ma në fund më mundi kërshëria dhe e çela pakon. Mbrenda kishte nji defter, nji shami të bardhë dhe nji letër të drejtueme Zotni Shpend Rrëfes në Tiranë. Gati tri të katërtat e fletorit ishin të shkrueme Menjiherë e njofta shkrimin e imët të Dijës. Në faqen e parë ishte shkrue, me ngjyrë të kuqe, ky titull: Jeta e eme. Vendosa të këndoj disa pjesë sa për t'a kënaqë kërshërin.
Hudha nji sy në faqen e parë dhe lexova:
Më shkrepi t'a shkruej jetën t'eme. Ky mendim më leu tue i pamë fotografit e ndryshme që përfëtyrojne Xha Simonin qysh në kohen e fëminis. Përse të mos e shkruej? Jeta e eme për tjerët, ndoshta, nuk e vlen asnji dysh, por për mue ka randësi, se asht e emja, se mund të përshkohet nëpër faza të ndryshme interesante dhe dikur, tue i këndue në këto fletë gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija, do të kënaqem ase do të pezmatohem. Sikurse pëson ndryshime trupi i njeriut tue u lakue nëpër rrathët e moshës, pa dyshim, ashtu edhe me jetën.
Mbasandaj kapërceva disa faqe e këndova:
Mbasandaj kush mund të pretendojë se nuk ka në mes të meshkujve djelm e burra të bukur? Mos kujton ndokush se nuk ka bukuri mashkullore? Sikur të mundesh me folë femna me atë liri gjuhe që kanë mashkujt, kush e di se sa poezi do të vargëzonte për me e përshkrue bukurin e shokut të vet jo gjini. Kush mundet me më sigurue se nuk ka me mija femna që, tue kundrue mbas kafazit të dritares ase nëpër mjet të peçes së hollë, nuk shprazin nga goja mija e mija tubza vjershash për ata që u kalojnë pranë pa dijtë se kanë plagosë randë disa zemra të strukuna mbrenda do krijesave ië dënueme me burgim të përgjitshëm?

...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

...

Oh sa e sa sy vashash, nga plasat e dyerve ase nga birat e kafazeve, ndjekin e përcjellin kalimtarë të rij me rrafje të forta të zemrave që s'kanë liri e të drejtë shfrimi e dashunimi, me gjith që natyra edhe ato, sikurse mashkujt dhe ndoshta ma shum se ata, i ka pajue me ndiesit e dashunis.
Pak ma andej, mbasi shfletova disa fletë, ndesha në këtë pjesë interesante:
S' dij se ç'farë lidhje mund të mbetet në mes të dy bashkëshortëve kur futet ndërmjet tyne mënia në trajtë shamjeje e rrafjeje? Grueja që poshtnohet me shamje të randa dhe rrifet, o duhet të jetë lopë që t'I meritojë ase të ketë interes apo frigë nga burri që nuk e këput atë lidhje që i ka bashkue dikur formalisht e jo shpirtnisht, sepse jeta e përbashkët, në rasa e në kushte të tilla, bahet e padurueshme. Për t'a shtëmangc çdo mosmarrëveshtje, për të pasë harmoni të vazhdueshme dhe për të bamun nji familje të lumtun, ata që do të martohen - përpara se t'a bashkojnë fatin e jetën - lypset të jenë njoftë, t'i kenë pajtue karakteret dhe t'a kenë dashunue njeni tjetrin. Për ndryshe s' bajnë tjetër veçse krijojnë nji Ferr për me e turturue vetëhen dhe për t'i përcëUue në flakët e tija edhe lëmijt që do t'u lejnë.
Në faqen 33 të fletorit pashë:
U bubu si pësova! E humba fare. Më duket se më hyni fitili, më gjanë se më kapi grepi i dashunis. Mbramë vonë më muer gjumi, pse mendojsha, pa dashas, për at djaloshin e... bukur që pashë dje ke Irena. Edhe n' andërr më shfaqesh me buzë në gaz, dhe, tue m'i ngulë syt e vet si shtiza, avitesh të më kapi për dore. Jam tue ndimë nji farë turbullimi në shpirt. Kujtimi i pamjes së tij s' më hiqet mendsh; fëtyra e tij gjithnji më paraqitet para syvet të mendjes së trazueme jashtzakonisht. Sikur nuk mjaftojshin të gjitha këto ngucje që më bahen nga duer të padukshme, edhe Irena më tha sot në mëngjez se ai kishte pyetë për mue.
- Ai pyeti për ty Dije - tha tue më shique me nji mënyrë të veçantë që s'u gjasonte atyne të herëve tjera. Un, si ato që druejnë se mos u zbulohet tinëzia, e ula kokën por edhe pyeta:
- Ç'pyeti?
Në ças u pendova për pyetjen që bana. E ndiva se isha skuqë në fëtyrë dhe zemra më rrafi me hof.
- Pyeti se cila je dhe e kuj je - gjegji ajo.
M'u mveshën syt nga nji re e... kuqe. Isha turbullue. M'u shtue kërshëria. Prandaj u vuna me kërkue ndonjë copë tjetër. Hapa disa fletë dhe ndesha në këtë pjesë:
Oh sa shpejt gabohemi e gënjehemi na femnat. Nji shiqim i thekshëm mjafton me na dërmue dhe nji nënqeshje e ambël mjafton me na robnue. Vetëm se s'guxojmë me i shfaqë ndiesit e adhurimit, kemi turp të shpallim se e dashunojmë at që na e plagos zemrën me nji veshtrim të mpakët ase me nji nënqeshje të kandëshme. Zemrat t'ona janë ma delikate se qelqet. Nji gur i vogël, i hudhun nga dora e nji të pamë shirshmit, i then dhe i ban thërrime për t'u shkelë mandej nga kamba e tij. Zemrat t'ona magnetizohen me dy fjalë, shitohen me dy pika lot.
Diku më ra në sy kjo përgjigje:
- Po t'a kisha pasë në dorë do t'a grisësha çarçafin dhe nuk do të lejsha femën pa shkollë, pse grueja asht themeli i shoqnis njerzore, pse ajo asht burim i moralit, pse ajo asht nyeja e shenjtë e qenëjes, pse ajo e mbjell farën e dashunis vëllazënore në mes të njerësve. E kur ajo lihet mbas dore vuen e tanë shoqnia njerzore.
Në faqen 78 pashë kët shënim si përfundim i nji mendimit të shfaqun ma sipër:
Un, po t'isha djalë, do t'i tregojsha botës mashkullore se dora që përkund djepin asht ajo që e rrotullon boshtin e fatit të njerzis, sepse ajo dhe vetëm ajo e drejton jetën kah horizontet e ndrituna ase t'errta. Por mjerisht s'jam djalë dhe si femën nuk mundem me e nxjerrë zanin.
Kah mbarimi vuna re:
Na, femnat Shqiptare, jemi krijesa të vorfëna që tue kangëtue, si të trenueme, shkojmë symbyllazi drejt greminës, drejt vorrit që na përgatisin të tjerët dhe na shtyjnë me u përplasë mbrenda. Po. Na duhet të jemi të qeshuna e gastore për t'i kënaqë kapricjet e burrave, lypset të jemi pa zemër e pa shpirt për t'I ngopë dëshirat e atyne që na kanë monopolizue. Por edhe në paçim zemër e shpirt, këta lypset të fonksjo nojnë vetëm simbas andjes s'atyne që na kanë robnue e jo për ata që na mund të dashunojmë. Oh fatkeqësi! Sa e sa breza femnash, që erdhën para nesh, u banë viktimet e këtij zakoni t'egër dhe flia e asajë mendësije që kish për të vetmin qëllim të kënaqi kapricjet e nji turme injorante, sunduese mbi fatin dhe jetën e atyne femnave të mjera.


...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nji ta! ta!" e fortë e buris s'automobilit dhe të truemit e shoferit me za t'egër, më shqitën nga fletori i Dijes.
- Ç'asht? - pyeta mbassi e ngrita kryet si i hutuem.
- Nji lopë na e ka zanë rrugën dhe s'don me u largue - gjegji shoferi dhe e ndaloi automobilin.
- Ende s'qenka qytetnue dreqja - i a priti njeni nga bashkudhtarët.
Të gjithë qeshën.
Mbasi u mjenue kafsha u nis rishtazi automobili. E mbështolla fletorin në gazetën e vjetër dhe e futa në çantë për t'a hapë rishtazi në qytet, sepse nga lëkundja e automobilit kërcejshin fjalët dhe vallzojshin rreshtat para syvet të mij.
Vonë sosëm në qytetin X. Zuna vend në nji hotel që ishte në kërthizë të qytetit. Mbassi hangra darkë e mbasi bana nji pushim të vogël, u tërhoqa në ktbinën t'eme. E mbylla derën prej mbrenda dbe, mbassi u shtrina, e hapa fletorin e Dijes. Nisa me e këndue qysh në krye.

JETA E EME
7 Mars
Më shkrepi t'a shkruej jetën t'eme. Ky mendim më leu tue i pamë fotografit e ndryshme që përfëtyrojnë xha Simonin qysh në kohen e fëminis. Përse të mos e shkruej? Jeta e eme për tjerët, ndoshta, nuk e vlen asnji dysh, por për mue ka randësi, se asht e emja, se mund të përshkohet nëpër faza të ndryshme interesante dhe dikur, tue i këndue në këto fletë gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija, do të kënaqem ase do të pezmatohem. Sikurse pëson ndryshime trupi i njeriut tue u lakue nëpër rrathët e moshës, ashtu ndodh edhe me jetën. Kush e din se sa mallëngjehet xha Simoni kur e shef fotografin e vet të dalun në prehën të s'amës me sy të hapun që shikojnë, çuditshëm, kah aparati? Ndoshta ai tash ndin dhimë për atë foshnje që u rrit e u mplak tue kalue përmes shumë rreziqeve dhe tue vuejtë tepër për me e ngadhnye jetën.
- Ky asht Xha Simoni i vogël, moj bijë - më tha disa ditë ma parë tue m'a diftue fotografin me gishtin e trashë diftues dhe mandej shtoi: Oh ma mirë të mos ishte rritë kurrë e të mbetesh çilimi në prehnin e vokët të s'amës. Kur isha e vogël, nuk i kuptojsha mendimet e Xha Simonit të shprehun me këto fjalë, por tash e marr vesht se ai asht pendue q'asht rritë dhe ndoshta edhe që ka lemë, sepse edhe atij, si shum kuj, nuk i ka qeshë fati aq shum.
Mbassi e shiqoi edhe nji herë foshnjën e heshtun, q'asht strukë në prehën të s'amës, kaloi ke e dyta.
-                  Edhe kjo, po thuej, i gjason së parës - tha. -  Asht e brydhët dhe ka anda t'a argëtojsh. Apo jo? - pyeti.
- Pooo - i u përgjigja tue e zgjatë o-në prej kënaqësis që ndijsha tue e kundrae atë foshnje të bukur.
- Kjo disi ndryshon nga të parat, se duket ma e xritun - spjegoi dhe kapërceu ke e katërta.
Këtu u ndal dhe më hudhi nji veshtrim me bisht të synit. Un shpërtheva në gaz dhe pyeta:
- Po kjo? Pse e ke zanë hundën me dorë e ke dalë për çudë?
E kafshova buzën që të mos qesh ma.	
- Më pat thanë eme amë se kisha dasht me e kapë nji mizë që më kish oimbue në hundë. Prandaj dola, si qyq, me dorë në hundë - përgjegji.
Atëherë un qesha fort, por edhe ai u bashkus në gazin t'em. Nji nga nji m'i dëftoi fotografit e veta që janë ngjitë, me radhë, në faqen e murit. Ndër to ai shifet çilimi, djalë i ri, student, gjimnazi, i martuem  me Mamë Gjystinën q'asht mveshë me robe të bardha e me kunorë lulesh mbi krye -, burrë me fëmij dhe ma vonë plak i krrusun e i thijun, si asht sot. Un tash e njof mirë Xha Simonin qysh në fëmini. Më duket sikur kam jetue e jam rritë me të, sikur kam luejtë me të shkopaxinglli, guraçokthi, vorba, symbyllthi, varëza etje. Tash ai m'asht ma i afër e ma i miqsueshëm. Qeh se sa vlerë kanë fotografit. Un s'kam asnji, se im atë e quen për mëkat me u fotografue. E me të vërtetë kam ndigjue edhe un se fotografia në jetën tjetër ka me kërkue... shpirt prej njeriut! Mue, të them të drejtën, kurrsesi nuk më mbushet mendja se pikturat do të bajnë, në jetën tjetër, nji kërkesë të tillë. Në nji rasë të tillë kështu duhet të jet edhë pasqyra, qelqi ase ujt e kulluet që na e pasqyrojnë fëtyrën dhe shtatin. Sidoqoftë mue s'më hyn në punë kjo çashtje. Prandaj s'po e nxej kryet me të. Por sa për t'u fotografue, makar nji herë, nuk guxoj se më shkallmon em atë me dru. Na, në shtëpi s'kemi asnji fotografi, makar për bë, se nuk lejon im atë. Ai asht shum fanatik dhe po t'I zajë syni ndonji figurë njeriu ase shpendi, menjiherë, e gris dhe e flak tej me neveri. Vetëm Shqipen e flamurit nuk e trazon. Nuk dij se a e don a nuk guxon. Ahu se ç'kam shkrue! Ç'më hyjnë në punë këto gjepura, si thonë Toskët? Përse merrem me punë të kota që s'vlejnë me i përmendë e jo ma me i shkrue? Hëde! Por ani se, përveç meje, kurrkush nuk ka me i këndue këto fletë.
Të kthehemi ku qemë: Po. Sikurse fotografia t'a pasqyron trupin në mosha të ndryshme dhe t'a kënaq kujtimin, ashtu edhe përshkrimi i jetës prej njeriut vetë, besoj se t'a ngop dëshirin për me e rishfillue e me
c përtrimë jetën qysh në fëmini. Sa bukur se? Prandaj vendosa të shkruej, herë mbas here, në këtë fletor, ku do t'shënoj të gjitha ngjarjet, pësimet, mendimet dhe ndiesit e mija. Me këtë mënyrë ky fletor, dalë-ngadale, ka me u bamun si arka e tinzive të mija. Me ba e me e marrë vesht em atë, më grinë. Por ai shyqyr nuk din me këndue. Uh korba un se sa e marrë që jam! U gëzova pse em atë asht i padijshëm. Por jo. Kjo qe nji shprehje e çastit, nji farë... nji farë kënaqësije e shfaqun vetëm për këtë rasë.
Tash po e mbyll fletorin n'arkë, se m'a grisin fëmijt.

12 Mars

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

...


Përshkrimi i jetës s'eme do të jetë i paplotsuem dhe do t'i gjasoje nji shtati pa kokë, po të mos i përmendi këtu edhe kohët e kalueme, sidomos, kohët e arta të fëminis, me gjith që ato nuk kanë qenë dhe aq t'arta për mue. Prandaj mendova t'i përmbledh kujtimet e mija të deritashme, me sa m'asht e mundun, dhe t'i rendoj këtu.
Po filloj.
Eme amë më la katër vjetsh. Ajo vdiq e re. Thonë se nuk i kishte mbushë as të 23 vjetët kur ndrroi jetë. Pak e mbaj mend: Kish nji shtat të hollë e të ajthtë, sy të kaltërt, vetulla të holla, fëtyrë të bardhë, qafë të gjatë dhe flokë të gështenjtë që pjerrin kah e arta. Kaq mund të shënoj për dukjen e sajë. Nji kohë, kujtoj mjaft të gjatë, u dergj në shtrat. Shpesh më merrte në prehën dhe m'argëtonte me dashuni. Nji mëngjes, pak ditë përpara se të vdiste m'i lëmoi flokët e kokës dhe u zhgreh në vaj. Edhe un, kur pashë se ajo po qante s'dij se qysh, shpërtheva dhe qava me dënes të madh. Qysh atë ditë më rrëmbyen nga shtëpia dhe më çuen ke Hallë Hatixheja. Atje qëndrova nja nji javë. Disa herë, tue qamë e tue cingrue, kërkova të kthehem në shtëpi, por s'më lanë. Më kabojshin me sheqerka e me kuklla dhe më kërcnoheshin tue më thanë se do të më futshin spec në gojë po të mos rrijsha urtë. Mbas nja nji jave më suellën në shtëpi. Sa u futa mbrenda thirra: nan-o! nan-o! Më kishte marrë malli për të dhe dojsha të m'argëtojë. E kërkova në të katër anët e shtëpis dhe s'lashë çip pa vërejtë, me kujdes, se mos m'ishte mshefë, ashtu si bante kur luente me mue symbyllthi. Por s'e gjeta. Em atë ashtu edhe Hallë Hatixheja më ndiqshin me sy të përlotun dhe përpiqeshin me më ledhatue e me më ngushullue. Ma në fund më thanë se ime amë kishte shkue, diku, në gosti. Atëhere kërkova të më çojnë atje, por ata nuk u biridën. Mezi mundën me më gabue me lajka e lodra të ndryshme.
Gadi nji muej rresht e kërkova t'eme amë tue qamë e tue dënesë, por pa dobi. Oh ajo kishte shkue në gosti, kishte shkue diku larg, shum larg, tej caqeve të kësaj jete. Oh sikur t'ish e mundun me u ngjallë, të pakën për disa minuta, e të shifte se edhe nashti, mbas kaq vjetsh, e kam të përvëlueme zemrën prej mallit që ushqej për të. Oh sikur të ngjallesh që të m'argëtonte e të më puthte disa herë. Sa nevojë kam për të, me gjith që u rrita. Zjarri i këtij malli q'asht ndrye në zemrën t'eme, pa dyshim, nuk do të shuhet veçse kur të më mbulojë edhe mue dheu i zi.
Nji mbramje në shtëpi kishte nji lëvizje të jashtzakonshme. Përveç Hallë Hatixhes, e cila ndodhesh aty qyshse kishte vdekë nana, kishte ardhë edhe e shoqja e Xha Musait dhe e Xha Sadikut. Em atë u kthye në shtëpi ma heret se kurdoherë dhe darkën e hangrëm paperëndue Dielli. Mbas darke më vunë me flejtë heret, me gjith që un nuk dishirojsha. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur u ngrita prej gjumit, pashë nji grue të huej që po dilte nga kthina e t ' im et me tespijt e tija në dorë. Kur më pa u ndalue dhe m'argëtoi. Dora që m'i lëmoi faqet m'u duk e ashpër dhe e ftoftë. Ika me vrap dhe shkova në kthinën e bukës, ku ishin mbledhë të gjithë rreth votrës.
- Hajde ke halla - më tha Hallë Hatixheja sa hyna mbrenda dhe desh të më merrte, por un shkova dhe u ula në prehën të t'im et. Mbas meje u fut mbrenda grueja e huej dhe, mbassi i a vu babës tespijt përpara, nisi me i mbushë finxanët e kafes. Un po e shifsha, e çuditun, këtë grue që s'e kisha pamë kurrë. Kërshëria më ngucte që të merrsha vesht se cila që. Prandaj nuk durova shum dhe pyeta.
- Ajo asht jot amë. Mbas sodi atë ke me e thirrë nanë - tha Hallë Hatixheja dhe i zgjati duert me më marrë në prehen të vet. Un u shtëmanga që të mos më merrte halla dhe ia ngula syt grues së huej. Nji copë herë e shiqova, frigueshëm, atë grue zeshkane dhe aty vonë thirra:
- Jo; s'asht ajo nana e eme.
- Ajo asht - gjegji halla.
- Jo, jo; s'e due - brita dhe, tue e rrasë kryet në gji t'im et, zuna me qamë.
- Hesht moj bijë! Mos qajë - më tha em atë me nji za të mbytun e të përvajshëm tue m'i lëmue flokët. Duket se edhe ai ishte i pangushlluem nga humbja e nanës. Vonë pushova së qami. Më suellën kuklla, sheqerka, topa llastiku dhe nji macë të vogël. Ma në fund m'i muerrën ment. Kjo grue e huej ishte eme njerkë që kishte ardhë me e zavendsue t'eme amë. Ajo ishte, asokohe, nji gjysmë grueje, nja 32-33 vjetsh. Kishte nji trup të trashë, lëkurë të zeshkët, sy e vetulla të zeza, buzë të trasha, nofulla të fryta. Dhambët i ishin nximë dhe gjajshin si thëngjij. Me nji fjalë ishte si nji katundare e përcëllueme në Diell. Ajo, nji mot ma parë, e kishte përcjellë burrin e maparshëm për në jetën tjetër, ku kishte pas dërgue edhe nja dy fëmij. Em atë, atëherë, ka qenë nja 36-37 vjetsh. Me t'eme amë kish jetue vetëm gjashtë vjet. Fëmia e parë - nji djalë - që kishte pasë me t'eme amë, i kishte vdekë. Un rrojta. Ndoshta për të vuejtë. Me t'eme njerkë, sikundër duket, u pamë Hana jashtë. Un nuk e due fare, por edhe ajo m'urren për vdekje. Oh sa herë më ka rrafë, sa herë m'a ka mbushë gojën me spec që të rnos i kallzoj t'im ët, sa herë më ka lanë në rrugë e vetë ka dalë me shëtitë, sa herë më ka lanë pa hangër, sa herë më ka dhanë bukë e shëllinë kurse fëmijvet të vet u nepte gjellë të mira, sa herë m'a ka therë zemrën me f jalë fyese dhe sa herë më ka namë e mallkue. Kush i mban mend e kush mund t'i nurnërojë këto. Vetëm do të përmendi se më mundonte si të më kishte halë në sy dhe më shante me nji gjuhë shumë të pasun n'kspresione ndyesije, me nji gjuhë të marrun hua nga jevgat. Vdekja e s'ime amë, për mue, që nji kob, por martesa e t'im et me këtë shtrigë që nji mënyrë e vazhdueshme dhe e pambarueme kurrë. S'dij se ku e gjetën këtë korbë.
Fëmia pa. nanë, si nata pa Hanë" thotë nji fjalë popullore. Sa mirë e ka qëllue Shqiptari gjendjen e vajtueshme të foshnjes bonjake me këto fjalë. I ka hymë në palcë, në shpirt dhe na e paraqit fëmin të mbetun në mëshirën e fatit e në terr të natës së pambarueme. Mjerë ato nana që lanë mbas vetëhes fëmij të vegjël, pse shumica e etënve nuk kujdesohen, si duhet për to e njerkat, përgjithsisht, nuk dijnë dhimë për bonjakët që u kanë lanë si trashëgim ato që u kanë lirue vendin n'atë shtëpi. Ata bonjakë që janë rritë me njerka të këqia - se ka edhe të mira ndër to - e kanë kuptue se sa e hidhët asht me e humbë nanën. E këtë provë un e kam bamun.
Mbas martesës së dytë im atë e ndrroi qëndrimin e vet kundrejt meje. Nuk e çante kryet fort për mue dhe as që kujdesohesh të marri vesht se si më përdorte njerka. Dalë-nga-dale em atë ndryshoi kryekëput, Shpifjet që trillonte njerka për mue atij i dukeshin si qortimet apo kshillat e Hazreti Hatixhës. Kur un mprohesha ase ankohesha, atij s'i bante tërr veshi. Shumë herë, në vend që të më ngushllonte, më shante. Ndryshimi i madh që bani em atë mbasi u martue me t'eme njerkë, më bani të besoj se ekziston nji fuqi magjike dhe se ai u gazit e u skatarit me magji prej saj. Ndryshe nuk kam se si t'a spjegoj mospërfilljen e tij kundrejt meje dhe pjerrjen kah e shoqja. Në ditët e para të martesës nuk ishte kështu. Duket se ende nuk e kishte torrullue magjia. Shpesh më merrte në prehën dhe, tue m'argëtue me dashuni, më thoshte me za të çjerrun:
- Jot amë, Dije, që e urtë dhe e mirë si nji engjëll. Ti i gjan asaj kryekëput. Edhe kjo - m'a tregonte njerkën me gisht - do të bahet për ty nji nanë shum e mirë. Kur e ngrejsha kryet shifsha se syt e tij ishin plot lot. Më puthte, mandej, me nji dashuni atnore aq të zjarrtë sa edhe un, me gjith që foshnje, e ndijsha nevojën urdhënuese me e rrokë e me e shtrëngue për qafe me të tana fuqit e mija. Sigurisht asht forca e magjis ajo q'e ftofi mbasandaj prej meje dhe e bani të luejë mendsh mbas asajë lopës së murme. Gjendja e eme u vështirësue edhe ma fort kur leu Rizai - në krye të tre vjetve q'ishte martue. Atëhare em atë u dha kryekëput mbas të birit tue mos e nxe kryet ma për mue. Qysh atë ditë eme njerkë u ba zotnuesja e plotpushtetëshme mbi t'em atë dhe tiranëja ma e egër mbi mue. Nuk guxojshja as edhe me qamë e jo me shfaqë ndonji mbëhi ase dëshir. Kurrkush mos u rritët si un!
Kur i mbusha shtatë vjetët më futën në shkollë. Nji të Hane në mëngjes kushrini i em Hamiti  çuni i Xha Sadikut - më muer për dore dhe më çoi në shkollë. Njerka nuk kundërshtoi fare. Ndoshta pse donte me më shporrë sysh. Jeta e shkollës më pëlqeu shum, për shkak se mësueset qenë si nana të mira dhe aty gjeta nji grumbull shoqe të dashtuna. Zonjusha Maria Frëni, njena ndër mësueset, m'argëtonte dhe më dhelatonte ma fort se tjerat. Kjo ishte jo vetëm nji mësuese e mirë, por edhe e bukur e simpathike. Duket se Hyu kishte bashkue në të bukurin e trupit e të shpirtit. Mbaj mend se kishte nji shtat të hollë e të zdrivielltë, sy të zij si rrushi, vetulla të hollë e të harkueme, flokë të zij si mundashi, hundë të drejtë, gojë të vogël, buzë të kuqe dhe dhambë të vegjël. Ishte nja 19-20 vjetsh. Sa ambël më tingëllonte në vesh zani i saj kur më këshillonte se si të sillem para prindërve e kundrejt botës. Sa më pëlqente kur m'i lidhte gërshetat, kur m'i mbërthente sumbullat, kur m'i mshinte robet që ndragsha n'oborr të shkollës tue luejt me shoqet. Sa më kandesh kur më kërcënohesh amblas që të mos baj mbrapshtina dhe më porositte të jem e urtë, e mirë, dhe e pastër. Shkrihesha prej kënaqësis; sidomos, kur më dhelatonte e më puthte me dashunin e nji motrës së madhe. Mbas dy vjetsh ajo u shpërngul në nji qytet tjetër. Oh sa qava kur më puthi për herën e fundme. Qysh a'sokohe s'e kam pamun ma. Për të, edhe tash, ruej nji farë nderimi dhe nji mall të pashueshëm në zemër. Sjellja e mirë e mësueseve, veçanrisht e Zojushës Marije, m'a pat paksue pezmatimin që kisha nga humbja e nanës. Për kët shkak ma fort më pëlqente të rrij në shkollë se sa në shtëpi, ku më pritte njerka me mashë në dorë e me namë në gojë. Zonjushën Marie Frëni e zavendësoi Zonjusha Sabrije Qafëtrashi. Edhe kjo që mjaft e mirë, por kurrë sa Marija. Drejtoresha e shkollës ishte Zoja Sofije Filipiadhi. Si kjo ashtu edhe Zonjusha Kristina Petropullos flitshin Toskënisht, se ishin nga jugu. Për çdo, mëngjes, kur do të shkojsha në shkollë, simbas porosis që më kishin bamun mësueset, i a puthsha dorën t'im et ashtu edhe njerkës. Kësaj i pëlqente t'i a puth dorën e zeshkët e të plasarueme, por nuk i vinte mirë kur krifesha dhe mshihesha me kujdes që të mos më qortojshin mësueset.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

- Hajde shporru ma! Mjaft u mertise, se s'je nuse - më thotshte me mëllef. Shpesh herë më kapte për krahu dhe më nxjerrte jashtë portës pa e lamë fëtyrëri e pa i gërshetue flokët. Disaherë nuk më lejonte fare me shkue në shkollë. Më mbante në shtëpi që t'ia përkundsha djepin e Rizait dhe ma vonë të Ferides e të tjerve. Të tanë ditën rrijsha pranë djepit tue e përkrundë foshnjën dhe fantazin t'eme që endesh rreth e rrotull shkollës, ku i shifsha tue luejtë e tue u prrallë shoqet e mija të dashtuna. Nuk ishin të rralla rasat që hajsha edhe flakurima prej njerkës, pse un, e tretun në mendime t'ambla tue i ndjekë shoqet e shkollës ndër lodra, harrojsha dhe e këputsha pëf gjysëm kangën që i këndojsha fëmis për me i ndiellë gjumin ase, e lodhun krahësh, e ndalojsha lëkundjen. Shumë herë më çonte në shkollë zbathun ase me nalle dhe nuk më lejonte me i mbathë këpucët edhe sikur të binte shi ase vdorë. Nji herë më takoi, mb'udhë, kushrini i em Hamiti dhe, kur më pa me nalle dhe pa çorapë në kambë. U lemeris fare, pse moti ishte i keq dhe po binte vdorë. Më muer për dore dhe më çoi në shtëpi të vet. Atë ditë nuk më la me shkue në shkollë. I kishte folë mjaft ashpër t'im et për mos përfilljen që tregonte kundrejt meje tue i a rrëfye edhe ngjarjen e ditës. Kur e pyeti em atë njerkën se pse më kishte çue në shkollë zbathë, faji mbet mbi mue, se ajo u shfaqsue tue thanë se un vetë s'kisha dashë me i mbathë këpucët.
- Unë nuk i kam vu mendjen se a i ka mbathë këpucët apo jo, por edhe në mos i mbathtë, s'kam seç't'i baj, mbassi nuk mundem me vu dorë mbi të, se më dhimbset - tha. Kjo grue e ligë që me qinda herë më kishte rrafë kot, kjo shtrigë që nuk kishte në shpirtin e sajë të zi as ma të voglën shenjë të dhimbjes e të mëshirës, thoshte se i vinte keq të vente dorë në mue! Em atë, si përherë, edhe kësaj rradhe i besoi asaj dhe mue më qortoi e më shau, pse kisha dalë pa këpucë! E un, e trembun nga shenjat kërcnuese që më bante njerka prej andaj, nuk guxojsha t'i a them të vërtetën o hidhët. Me mësimet shkova mjaft mirë. Mue më ndihmoi fati, se n'atë shkollë vazhdonte edhe Irena, bija e Xha Simonit, fqi me ne. Ajo ishte dy klasa ma naltë se un dhe më mësonte shpesh e shpesh.
Sonte po mjaftoj me kaq, sepse me nji anë u lodha dhe m'anë tjetër nuk po mundem me i përmbledhë mirë kujtimet.

13 Mars
Më ka thanë Xha Simoni se fëmia, kur asht në moshën 3 - 8 vjetsh, ngucet fort nga kërshëria dhe don të mësojë gjithshka. Me të vërtetë ashtu qenka. Edhe un kam vu re se fëmia në këtë moshë pyet pa pra dhe disaherë ban pyetje e verejtje të çuditëshme. Veç kësaj fëmijt e kësaj moshe mbajnë mend gjithshka të kenë bamë, por mbasandaj harrojnë dhe, për nji kohë, e humbin fuqin e kujtesës. Edhe un, me gjith që u përpoqa mjaft nuk munda me u përjashtue nga ky rregull, pse qysh nga tetë e deri më dymbëdhetë vjet, gati gati, nuk mbaj mend fare. Prandaj po e kaloj në heshtje këtë kohë. Irena asokohe e kishte krye qytetsen dhe po matesh me ndjekë nji shkollë ma të naltë. Edhe un dojsha me i vazhdue mësimet, por s'më lanë. Eme njerkë, herë mbas here, i flitte t'im et mbi kotësin e mësimit për femna dhe mbi nevojën e mbulesës s'eme. Por ai deri atëherë nuk i a pat vu veshin. E- nashti vonë pat nisë me u ndrydhë nën ndikimet e saj. Nji mbasdarke, pak para se të fillonte vjeti shkolluer, ndigjova se po i thoshte njerka:
- Ajo lypset të mbulohet ma. Asht turp prej botës që t'a nxjerrim gocën jashtë si nji kaureshë të llastueme
e të pafrenueme.
- Mirë, moj grue, por ajo ende asht e vogël - përgjegji ai?!
- Kush asht e vogël? A nuk shef se asht bamë sa nji pelë?
- E shof se ka dhanë shtat, por nuk më duket se asht bamë për t'u mshefë.
- Ndigjo burrë! Ajo duhet mbulue dhe lypset hjekë nga shkolla ma. Ç'i lypset shkolla asaj? Mos i mësojnë
në shkollë Kuran e punë Ahireti? M'u verbofshin syt n'u mësojnë ndonji punë të mbarë. Ajo mbas sodit
duhet të rrijë në shtëpi, të stërvitet me gatue, me qepë e me arnue dhe me la e me lye. Shkurt lypset të mësohet me matarue nji shtëpi, se nesër do të shkojë në derë të huej e nuk do të dijë me u bamë nji amvizë e mirë.
- Ke të drejtë, por... I a preu fjalën dhe vazhdoi: - E kur të martohet mue do të më shajnë bota dhe mue kanë me m'a hudhë krejt fajin tue pamë se ajo s'din kurrgja për me e mbarsue shtëpin. Veç kësaj grat e botës, qysh tashti, pëshpërisin vesh në vesh kur e shofin kaq të rritun dhe më hudhin veshtrime me bisht të synit. E un nuk mundem me i mbyllë gojët e botës. Mbasandaj ajo tash duhet të më ndihmoj edhe mue në punët e shtëpis, se dhe un s'kam fuqi. Fëmijt, Zoti i lashtë, duen hyzmet. E un s'kam veçse dy duer. Nji mbas nji njerkës i patën lemë katër fëmij Rizai, Feridja, Meti dhe Razia. Mbasandaj bani stop! Sikundër duket u shterpue ma.
- Mirë, po e mbulojmë - gjegji im atë dhe e mbylli bisedimin.
Të nesërmen në mëngjes shkova ke Xha Sadiku dhe e lajmova Hamitin mbi sa kisha ndigjue. Ai u nxë e u ba prush. M'u zotue se do të përpiqesh me i a kthye mendjen t'im eti. Me të vërtetë ai u mundue, por nuk bani dobi. Em atë më ndaloi nga shkolla dhe më mbylli në shtëpi. Natyrisht un asokohe nuk e çmojsha vlerën e mësimit dhe vrazhdësfn e jetës që kalohet në robni. Vetëm për dy shkaqe nuk dojsha me u mbulue dhe mos e lanë shkollën: Pikësëpari s'dojsha me u mshefë, se do të më duhesh të rrij gjithnji me njerkën që kishte me m'a zbutë shpinën dhetë herë në ditë. Mbasandaj më pëlqente të rrij me shoqet e shkollës e të luej me to. E për mue këto kishin randësi të madhe.
Mbas dy ditësh më mveshën nji çarçaf të zi dhe më vunë në fytyrë nji peçe të zezë e të trashë. Atë natë e
squllosa jastëkun me lotët që derdha. Kisha të drejtë të qaj, pse më kishin ndamë nga shoqet, më kishin largue nga sheshi i lojnave zbavitëse, më kishin futë nën zgjëdhën e padurueshme të njerkës, dhe, ma në fund, më kishin dënue të mbetem gjysmake dhe e robnueme për jetë. Atë natë, si dhe nët të tjera, pashë n'adërr sikur e kisha fitue prap lirin dhe sikur kisha hymë në shkollë. Më bahej sikur bridhsha poshtë e përpjetë, pa çarçaf, tue luejtun me shoqet e mija në kurt të shkollës. E shkreta un! Sa e shëmtueshme m'u duk vetja kur pashë se isha futë mbrenda atij thesi të zi, Më gjante vetja plotsisht si sorrë e zezë, por pak e gjatë. Po, sigurisht nji foshnje do të tmerohesh po të më shifte papandehun. Mirë, po kështu donte zakoni, kështu urdhëronte feja, kështu dëshironte njerka dhe im atë. Ajo që s'munda me e kuptue asokohe dhe që ende nuk e kamë marrë vesht, asht shkaku i vërtetë i mbulesës. Due të them se ende nuk e kam kuptue qëllimin e vërtetë që në vetëvetëhe përmban mbulesa. Ç'farë shërbimi apo ç'farë dobije na siguron çarçafi? Po të m'a bante ndokush këtë pyetje kur isha e vogël, sigurisht, do të përgjigjesha tne thanë se çarçafi na i ruen robet nga pluhuni e nga balta e shumtë që kanë rrugët t'ona. Por kurrë nuk do të thojsha se duhet për me e ruejtë nderin e femnës. Çarçafi qenka prita, pengesa, mburoja e nderit? Çudi dhe çudi e madhe!...
Deri pak vjet ma parë, si e mitun, mnnd të kem qenë foshnje nga mendja dhe më ka mungue fuqia gjykuese. Po tash, që i mbusha 17 vjetët, më duket se jam në gjendje të shof ma kjarët dhe të gjykoj ma kthjellët. E mue sot, për Zotin, nuk më mbushet mendja se çarçafi mundet me e ruejtë nderin e femnës. Vallë mos ka ndonji fuqi magjike ai këllëf që e mbështjell shtatin për me i ruejtë thesarët e nderit t' asajë q'asht futë në të? S'mund t'a besoj. Përkundrazi kam formue besim se çarçafi asht mjet turpi e shnderimi. Po. Sa herë kam ndigjue prej plakave të fisit se jevgat t'ona ase laviret tjera, për të mos ramë në sy të botës, mvishen me çarçaf dhe, në mes të ditës, shkojnë ke ky ase ke ai bik. E femna e pambuelueme nuk guxon të futet në shtëpin e huej jo ditën, por as edhe natën, pse njifet prej shum kuj. Kuptohet fare lehtë, pra, se çarçafi, në vend që t'a ruejë nderin, e lehtëson shnderimin. Prandaj ai nuk vlen veçse për t'i mbulue robet e bardha ase të kuqe që ka mveshë femna fatzezë nën të. Kam ndigjue prej pleqsh e plakash se feja urdhënon të mbulohen gjymtyrët e turpshme. Natyrisht edhe moralisti kështu porosit. Mirë, por femnat e krishtene që dalin jashtë pa çarçaf, mos i zbulojnë këto gjymtyrë? Mos dalin lakuriq? Jo, kurrë. Atëherë çarçafi nuk i shërbyeka qëllimit, për të cilin na kanë thanë se asht i moralshëm, i shenjtë dhe hyjnuer. Veç kësaj hoxhallarët thonë se zbulimi i fëtyrës asht i lejueshëm prej fës. Mbassi feja lejon me e zbulue fëtyrën un kujtoj se nuk i mbetet ma as ma e vogla randësi mbulesës së trupit të mveshun me robe, qofshin këto të bukura ase të shëmtueshme, të vjetra ase të reja, t'arnueme ase jo. Rolin kryesuer në bukurin e njeriut, sikundër dihet, e luen fëtyra. E kur kjo lejohet me u zbulue e me u diftue, nuk mbetet ma as shkak as edhe arësye me u mbështjellë në nji çarçaf. Të gjithë kemi ndigjue të flitet për bukurin e ndonji femne. Kur nis përshkrimi i bukuris nuk fillon as nga kambët, as nga krahët, as edhe nga shpina. Por nga koka, nga fëtyra. Thuhet, për shembëll, kishte vetulla si gajtan, sy si finxhan, hundë si qiri, gojë si kutf, dhambë si inxhi, qafë si zambak dhe, ma në fund, shtat si selvi. Por shtati, edhe n'u mbuloftë edhe në mos u mbuloftë, nuk e humb as dukjen as edhe bukurin. Atëherë përse vlen çarçafi? Nuk besoj të ketë njeri me tru të shëndoshë që të mundet me shfaqë nji arsye për me e vleftësue çarçafin, këtë shpikje të çuditshme, që nuk ka, pa dyshim, as bazë morale as edhe fetare dhe q'asht sajue nga fantazia e sëmunë e disa njerësve tru ndryshkun dhe ziliarë.
Ma në fund më vjen nji pyetje tjeter në buzë dhe me gjith që më vjen turp, do t'a baj për hir të vërtetës dhe për me e zgidhë kët lamsh kaq të pështjelluem. Due të pyes se pse vetëm femna duheshka me u mbulue dhe jo edhe mashkulli? Ky gjykim mos rrjedh nga ajo mendësi e kalbun që i quen femnat seks i bukur? Oh sikur t'a dijnë meshkujt se sa të shëmtueshme, të përçuduna dhe përbindëshe ndodhen në mes t'onë! E këto krijesa të vorfëna nga bukuria vetëm syt t'ona munden me i njoftë e me i dallue, pse na, domosdo, nuk e shofim njena tjetrën me syt e nji mashkullit të turbulluem prej pasionit. Mbasandaj kush mund të pretendojë se nuk ka në mes të meshkujve djelm e burra të bukur? Mos kujton ndokush se nuk ka buburi mashkullore? Si kur të mundesh me folë femna, me atë liri gjuhe që kanë mashkujt, kush e din se sa poezi do të vargëzonte për me e përshkrue bukurin e shokut të vet jo gjini. Kush mundet me më sigurue se nuk ka me mija femna që, tue kundrue mbas kafazit të dritares ase nëpër mjet të peçes së hollë, nuk shprazin nga goja mija e mija tubza vjershash për ata që u kalojnë pranë pa dijtë se kanë plagosë randë disa zemra të strukuna mbrenda do krijesave të dënueme me burgim të përjetshëm? Oh sa e sa sy vashash, nga plasat e dyerve ase nga birat e kafazeve, ndjekin e për cjellin kalimtarë të rij me rrafje të forta të zemrave që s'kanë liri e të drejtë shfrimi e dashunimi, me gjith që natyra edhe ato, sikurse mashkujt dhe ndoshta ma shum se ata, i ka pajue me ndiesit e dashunis. Prandaj më takon të them se në qoftë se duhet mshefë femna lypset të mbulohet edhe mashkulli, pse edhe ai ka bukuri, pse edhe ai i nxit lakmit e femnës dhe I a kilikos dëshirin.
Oh sa të mjera jemi na femnat Muslimane të qyteteve. Them të qyteteve, pse ato të katundeve dukct sikur janë përjashtue nga dënimi i robnis, mbassi nuk mbulohen. Ato kanë dishka tjetër kundrejt këtij privilegji: Janë ngarkue me punë të randa që nuk i kryen as mashkulli as edhe kafsha. E na qytetaret bajmë nji jetë ma pak të vështirë, por jemi bamë monopol, plotsisht, si hokat e shkrepseve; jemi si shprepset që shkëlqejnë e djegin vetëm kur t'i prekish ase t'i shkrepish. Ç'të bëjmë? Kështu e lyp zakoni, kështu urdhëron feja, por ajo fë q'asht bastardhue prej disa njerësve gjysmakë e të pandërgjegjshëm.
Femna muslimane, e mbyllun mbrenda katër mureve, asht e mpit, e dobët dhe e pazhdrivillueme, sepse asht shtypë e mbytë nga zgjedha e randë e nji ednkate që nuk këshillon e nuk porosit tjetër veçse ndalime: mos prek, mos dil, mos fol, mos qesh, mos e mos sa të dojë edukatori. Asht e dobët, pse nuk merr mjaft ajr, nuk e shef Dielli, nuk lëviz, nuk i kullot syt në bukurit e natyrës dhe qesh pak e qan shumë. Me nji fjalë asht nji krijesë fatkeqe që t'a këput shpirtin sikur të mundet me e shprazë vënerin e zemrës për padrejtësit që i bahen. Dëshprimi i saj s'mund të matet kurrësesi. E kjo qyqare, e pashkollueme dhe e robnueme për jetë, si mund të bahet nanë e mirë, edukatore e dëjë? Ç'farë aftësije mund të ketë ajo për me rritë fëmij, ato fëmij që kanë me qenë shpresat e nesërme të këtij vendi, mburoja e Atdheut dhe krenarija e kombit? Shqipnia ideale që andërruen dëshmorët do të mbetet si nji dëshir i vorrosun bashkë me kufomat e tyne derisa femna të mos ketë mundësin me rritë fëmij të frymzuem me shpirtin flakues e me vullnetin e papërkulun të herojve t'onë. E nji bres të tillë vetëm nanat e lira e të miredukueme mund t'i përgatisin Këtij vendi. Çarçafi pra i ka fajet dhe ai kurrë s'mund të jetë i nevojshëm për mbrojtjen e nderit të femnës, se nderi i saj mvaret nga edukata që i nepet, nga karakteri që i përpanjohet, nga morali që i shartohet dhe nga virtyti që i injeksionohet.
Sonte po mjaftoj me kaq.
14 Mars

...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

1 Prill
Tue i krefë flokët sot para pasqyrës më shkuen syt ke nji shenjë që më ka mbetë në ball qysh në vogjëli. M'u rrëqeth shtati kur m'u kujtue ngjarja e hidhët që si trashigimtarin e vet m'a la këtë shenjë. Me qenë se e paskam harrue me e shkrue kur e përshkrova jetën t'eme të kalueme, po e shënoj sot, mbassi ajo asht si nji njollë e pashlyeshme për njerkën t'eme zemër gur dhe si nji pikë e zezë në kët ditar që përmbledh në gji të vet të gjitha shfaqjet e jetën s'eme. Me bije ndërmend se në nji mbasdarke Dimni, kur un do të kem qenë nja 5 - 6 vjetsh, ndodhesha vetëm me njerkën në shtëpi. Em atë kishte shkue s'dij se ku. U ngrita me pimë ujë. Kur u ktheva me u ulë në vend, më ngeci gishti i kambës së djathtë në nji të grisun të qylimit dhe u përplasa mbi tagarin e q'ishte plot me push. S'dij se qysh, por të dy duert e mija u rrasën në prush dhe hunda më ndeshi në tefin e tagarit. Nji klithmë e thekshme, që u shkëput nga shpirti i përvëluem, plasi nga goja e eme si ndonji dinamit. Mandej nji breshën lotsh shpërthyen nga syt dhe u përzien me gjakun që kullonte nga hunda e çame në buzën e hollë të tagarit.
- Plaç, mori shtrigë, se më trembe - m'a bani njerka me njiherë dhe më mshoi me nji grusht. Përnjiherë u përplasa për dheu tue piskëllue nga dhimbja e hundës që m'ishte çamë, nga duert që m'ishin djegë dhe nga grushti i njerkës. Kur un qajsha e ulërijsha nga djega e madhe që kisha ajo, tue më sha e mallkue, m'urdhënonte me pushue.
- Mjaft ma, moj buçë, se m'i shurdhove veshët - thiri ma në fund dhe u çue nga vendi si e trenueme. Muer nji grusht spec të kuq dhe m'a rrasi në gojë me përdhunë. Nji gjamë dy herë mneruese dhe nji dënes i trefishuem e ndoq mandej këtë barbarizmë. Atëhere u mërzit ma fort. Më rroku për krahu dhe, tue më tërhekë rrëshanas, më çoi e më mbylli në kthinë t'eme tue m'u kërcënue se do të më futte në pus po të vazhdojsha me qamë. Edhe nashti çuditem se si s'plasa atë natë nga dhimbjet e mëdhaja që pata. Të nesërmen në mëngjes Mamë Gjystina më bani do barna dhe m'i leu duert e hundën. Nji kohë mjaft të gjatë vuejta. Plaga e hundës më la nji shenjë dhe kjo dalë nga dalë u ngjit deri në ball. Tash ka arri mu aty ku fillojnë flokët. S'mbaj mend se si i qe parashtrue ngjarja t'im et. Kjo asht njerka e eme me trup njeriu, por me shpirt prej bishe.

6 Prill
Cili që ai? S'e dij dhe as guxoj me pyetë se më vjen turp, se druej mos vehem në lojë prej Irenës. Ndoshta asht i krishtenë, i vluem ase i martuem. Kush e din. Oh ma mirë të mos e kisha pamë. Syt e tij, të zij, më gjajti sikur më magjepsën në ças. E ndiva se u turpnova, pse m'u nxe shtati përnjiherë. Desha me ikë, por s'munda, se s'kisha fuqi. Mbeta shtang dhe u struka në kandin e kthinës. M'u duk sikur m'a kapulloi shtatin nji dishka që më hutoi e më shpërdrodh nën forcën e vet. Sa bukur e sa ambël tingëllonte zani i tij! Kishte kumbimin e nji melodis harmonike që t'a kilikos zemrën. Ishte nji muzikë në vetëhe. Ka disa njerës që s'u vete fare qeshja. Kur qeshin u shtremnohen turijt, u rrudhen faqet, u qajnë syt dhe shëmtohen aq shum sa s'të kanda t'i shofish. Por atij i kishte hije si qeshja ashtu edhe nënqeshja. Kur flitte, me buzë në gaz, t'a merrte mendjen. Shkurt nji ndiesi, e panjoftun prej meje deri m'at ças, m'a mbushi shpirtin me... dishka.
- Mos ju trazova Irenë? Duket se Zonjusha... - tha kur u fut mbrenda kthinës, pa pandehun, por s'e mbaroi f jalën. Më hudhi nji veshtrim të mpakët e të thekshëm. M'a tronditi zemrën.
- Jo; s'ka gja. Ajo asht... - gjegji Irena dhe më shiqoi me buzë në gaz. E kuptova se ajo qe tue shpërthye në gaz nga shqetsimi që tregova tue dashë t'i mshifem atij djaloshit të huej. Ma në fund ika, por më duket se dishka lashë aty nga... zemra e eme. A thue kështu asht dashunia? Jo or jahu! Ajo do të jetë, kush e din, disi ndryshe. Mirë, por ç'qe ajo që më lëvizi në thelb të zemrës dhe më bani tak? Demede kështu qenka dashunia. Demede e... due. Por jo. S'asht e mundun. Si mund të përftohet dashunia vetëm me nji ndeshje vetëm me nji veshtrim? Kjo asht marrëzi, asht foshnjëri... Por ç'po baj? Më duket se s'jam në regull. Për cilin po mendoj kësodore? Kush m'ep të drejtë me u shprehë, në këtë mënyrë, për nji djalë q'asht i panjoftun për mue dhe ndoshta kushrini i Irenës? Ndoshta ai asht ndonji prej fisit të saj dhe tash, sikundër tha edhe vetë, ka ardhë këtu për t'i festue Pashkët. E un ende po e vras mendjen me marrëzina që nuk përkohen kurrsesi me të vërtetën ase me dëshirin. Mbasandaj, sidoqoftë, mue s'më ka hije me u marrë me djelmt e botës. Turp, për Zotin, turp! Oh si u bana! Lene e mos e trazo ma! S'kam me e kujtue dhe s'kam me e përmendë kurrë. S'kam as arësye që t'a lodh mendjen me të. Mos e dashunoj? Jo. Atëhere kalo e mos bëzaj.

7 Prill
Ububu si pësova! E humba fare. Më duket se më hyni fitili, më gjan se më kapi grepi i dashunis. Mbramë vonë më muer gjumi, pse mendojsha, padashas, për at djaloshin e... bukur që pashë dje ke Irena. Edhe n'andërr më shfaqesh me buzë në gaz dhe, tue m'i ngulë syt e vet si shtiza, avitesh të më kapi për dore. Jam tue ndimë nji farë turbullimi në shpirt. Kujtimi i pamjes së tij s'më hiqet mendsh; fëtyra e tij gjithnji më paraqitet para syvet të mendjes së trazueme jashtzakonisht. Sikur nuk mjaftojshin të gjitha këto ngucje që më bahen nga duer të padukshrne edhe Irena më tha sot në mëngjes se ai kishte pyetë për mue.
- Ai pyeti për ty Dije - tha tue më shique me nji mënyrë të veçantë që s'u gjasonte atyre të herëve tjera. Un, si ato që druejnë se mos u zbulohet tinëzia, e ula kokën, por edhe pyeta:
- Ç'pyeti?
Më ças u pendova për pyetjen që bana. E ndiva se isha skuqë në fëtyrë dhe zemra më rrafi me hof.
- Pyeti se cila je dhe e kuj je - gjegji ajo. M'u mveshën syt nga nji re e... kuqe. Isha turbullue.
- Mbasandaj? - bana pa dashas dhe e hutueme.
- Kurrgja ma tepër - tha Irena dhe mbassi m'argëtoi në sup, shtoi: Mos u shqetso, Dije, se ai asht nji djal' i mirë. Asht biri i nji famljes fisnike që meriton të... nderohet prej kombit t'onë si familja që pjell heroj për t'u bamë fli për ideale të nalta. Asht trashëgimtari i dëjë i nji atit që e ka kalue jetën e vet ndër përpjekje e lufta të lavdërueshme për...
- Hof Irenë! Ç'më interesojnë mue këto? - I thashë me padurim.
Me të vërtetë nuk m'interesonte të dij se ai qenka biri i nji familjes fisnike apo trashanike, i nji të vorfënit. Qeshë tue plasë nga padurimi. Un dojsha të marr vesh se cili asht, ç'asht dhe ç'farë lidhjesh ka me Irenën. Shkurt m'interesonte personi i tij e jo familja, nga e cila zbritte. Mirë, por ajo vazhdonte të më flasi për shkallën dhe pozitën e familjes së tij. Me fjalë të tjera ajo flitte mbi origjinën e trandafilit, mbi rranjët, degët e gjethet. Por për trandafilin vetë nuk më thosh kurrgja.
- Pse po mërzite Dije? - m'a bani kur i a preva fjalën. - Un dojsha me të kallzue se ai, me që zbret nga nji familje e ndershme, asht i... mirë.
- Ahu Irenë! Për mue gjith njerzit, derisa të mos e kem provue ligësin e tyre, janë të mirë. Sa për rodin...
- Mirë pra. E lamë - tha tue m'a prë fjalën.
Nuk guxova, t'a pyes ma. Oh se ç'm'a punoi!... Un dojsha të flitte, por jo për prindët e tij. Dëshirojsha të më rrëfejë se cili asht dhe... deri ku interesohet për mue. Por ajo flitte kot më kot. Ma në fund heshti dhe më la në terr. Ajo kujtoi se u zemërova pse po më bante fjalë për të, për nji djalë të huej. Natyrisht nuk mund t'i a merrte mendja se ç'kisha pësue qysh at ças që syt e tij ndeshën në të mijt. Mbeta me gojë hapët dhe e harlisun. Për nji ças u humba fare sa, për pak, qeshë tue e shamë për mundimin që po më bante aso dore. Me gjithë atë e mblodha vetëhen. E ndrroi bisedimin Irena dhe s'po prekte andej ma. Un nuk e kisha mendjen ke ajo. Mendja e eme, ndërsa flitte ajo, përpiqesh me bamë zbulime dhe zemra uronte q'ajo të kthehesh rishtazi në kallzimin e gjendjes s'atij djalit me vesh të shpuem. Mirë, por ajo nuk pushonte së foluni për sende që, për mue, nuk vlejshin asnji dysh. Hof se ç'm'a plasi shpirtin! Por mirë m'a bani, se edhe un nuk durova pak, derisa ajo të shpjegohesh ase të lodhesh tue folë për prindët e tij. Po të mos isha ngutë me e mësye me atë vrejtje t'ashpër, pa dyshim, ajo do t'a vazhdonte rrëfimin dhe ma në fund do të vinte ke ai. E un tash do t'isha shlirue nga ky ankth që më randon mbi zemër. Po, do t'a kisha marrë vesht se cili asht e çfarë asht. Për të parën herë i mora mëni Irenës dhe m'u duk sharllatane, mërzitëse, e pamëshirshme dhe... mizore. Un, si t'isha ulë mbi gjemba, shkëpurdhesha në vend dhe urojsha të kthehet në bisedimin e maparshëm. M'anë tjetër mundohesha me gjetë nji veregzë, nji farë pyetje të tërthurtë që t'a shtyjsha me folë mbi shka dëshirojsha, por ku i mbeten mend njeriut në rasa të tilla? N'ata pak minuta, që më gjajtën sa vjetët, trillova njimij mendime për me e arri qellimin, por prap s'guxojsha nga droja se mos më kupton e mos më heton. Ta pyes kështu? Jooo. Ta pyes ashtu? Prap jo, se nuk ban, thojsha me vetëhe dhe nuk mundesha me e çikë fare çashtjen. Ndërkohe hyni mbrenda Mamë Gjystina. U ul pranë meje dhe, tue m'i lëmue flokët e kokës, më pyeti për shëndetin t'em. Nashti e humba ma keq. Natyrisht, pse nuk mund të flitesh faqe sajë për nji djalë q'ishte i huej për mue. Veç kësaj ajo nisi me e pyetë të bijën për do punë shtëpije që për mue ishin të pashijëshme, mërzitëse dhe të kota. U mërzita. Mendova t'iki e të vij në shtëpi pa e zgjatë at lamsh që m'a kishte bamë lamsh mendjen e zemrën, por nuk m'ikesh se!... Dishka më ndalonte. Po, kisha shpresë se mos marr vesh gja. Bashkë me zemrën më rrifshin edhe tamthat. Përnjimend isha shqetsue dhe isha bamë nervoze. Prandaj i mora tamthat në të dy shuplakat e duervet dhe, e mbështetun me bryla në tryezë, po mundohesha me u qetsue. Dalënga-dalë kisha humbë ndër mendime. Dikur u çue në kambë Mamë Gjystina dhe thirri e gëzueme:
- O mirë se erdhe mor bir!
- Mirë se të gjej Mame. Dje s'të gjeta këtu. Prandaj erdha me të pamë.
Ky bashkëfjalim kumboi në veshët e mij si nji pëshpëritje që vjen prej së largu, si zana që ndigjohen në gjumë. Dikush më preku rië sup të majtë dhe m'a thirri emnin në vesh. E ngrita kryet dhe, si e zgjueme nga jermia, pashë para meje fëtyrën e tij që shkëlqente nga nji buzëqeshje e ambël. Menjiherë u çova në kambë si e kapun në faj dhe bana me ikë. Tue u rrotullue, syt e mij ndeshën në t'atij, mu n'at ças kur e kishte përqafue Mamë Gjystina. Ika e hutueme dhe me shpirt në hundë. Vraga që e madhe. Me gjithë që kapërceu mesnata ende s'po flej, se s'më merr gjumi. Nuk dij se si u bana kështu. U skatarita fare. Nuk më hiqet mendsh fëtyra e tij e kandëshme dhe njikohësisht pak si e egër. E shof, si në vegim, të më shfaqet me shtat të plotë e mesatar me krahënuer të gjanë, me kokë vezake të stolisun me flokë të zij e të spërdredhun pak. Syni i tij, përherë I qeshur, robnon çdo femën që e shiqon. Goja e tij gjan sikur kullon mjaltë. Veshin e majtë, s'dij se pse, e ka të shpuem. Typ i çuditshëm dhe i përsosun. Nji typ që ka bashkue në vetëhe bukurin dhe egërsin, ambëlsin dhe ashpërsin, butësin dhe vrashdësin. I mbylla syt që të mos e shof, por nuk mbyllen syt e mendjes e të zemrës qi ai preku me nji fuqi tërhekëse. Duket se përnjimend e... dashunoj.

8 Prill
Pata vendosë që të mos shkojsha sot ke Irena, por a mund të qëndrojsha se?... S'më zinte vendi në vend dhe u bana si e trenueme... Prandaj s'e zgjata. Shkova. Po, shkova, se sot ishte edhe dita e parë e Pashkëve dhe duhej t'u a uroj të kremten. Me këtë mënyrë u justifikova edhe para vetëhes. Mbasi e urova Xha Simonin, Mamë Gjystinën dhe djelmt me rradhe shkova në kthinë t'Irenës për me e urure edhe atë. Kur hyna mbrenda pashë se ajo po bahesh gati me luejtë, me vijolinë, nji pjesë të nji muzikanti të përmendun. - Hajde Dije, se sot do të gostis me muzikë - tha tue më kapë për dore dhe tue m'ulë mbi nji karrike afër vetëhes. I a urova Pashkët dhe u ula, pa dashas, mu n'at vend, ku nji ditë ma parë kishte qëndrue ai... djaloshi veshshpuem. E mbështeti thuprën Irena mbi telat tue më shique me buzë në gaz dhe e luejti dorën, menjiherë, si me nervozitet. Më ças cingëroi violina. Mbasandaj nisi me jehue, kadalas, ambël e butë si me dashë me të marrë me të mirë, si me të premtue dishka të mirë, të bukur, të lumnueshme e të... hyjnueshme. Irena i kishte mbyllë syt e zij, ma të zij se rrushi, dhe, me fëtyrë të qeshun, qëndronte në kambë si statuja e venusit, e tretun, ndoshta, ndër andrrime e vegime të nji lumis së pritun. Edhe un isha dehjë. Qëndrojsha me gojë hapun dhe s'merrsha frymë. Kisha tretë fare e rrëmbyeme nga nji harë e paspjegueshme. Zemra e eme ishte çue peshë nga ngacmimet e jehit dhe më dukej sikur fluturojsha nëpër hapësinat e kaltërta të Qiellit, më gjante sikur s'rrojsha ma në këtë botë, por në nji tjetër, ku endeshin miljona fatbardhë me kunora rrezesh mbi kokë dhe me lule ngjyrash ndër duer.
- Mirë e ka Tolstoi kur thotë se duhet të dënohen muzikantët që e nxisin dhe e cysin shpirtin virgjin të njeriut - thashë me vetëhe kur pashë se isha rrëmbye nga duer të padukshme dhe isha përplasë ndër oqeanet e paskajshme qiellore.
- A din ti, Dije, se Shpendi interesohet shumë për ty? - tha befas Irena tue e hjekë thuprën nga violina.
- Si thë?
- Për Zotin s'të rrëjë. Ai dje pyeti shum për ty. Por ti mos m'u hidhno.
- Cili?
- Shpendi. Ai djali që të ka ndeshë këtu dje e pardje - tha tue më shique amblas ndër sy.
Shtanga dhe u hutova. Më gjajti sikur më gugulluen veshët.
- Ç'pyeti? - bana si e raskapitun.
- Pyeti se cila je, e kuj je, a je vlue, a ke ndonji të dashun. Me nji fjalë pyeti gjithshka mund të pyetet për një vajzë që asht në moshën t'ande.
- Ç'e keni ju kët djalë? - pyeta me shpirtin pezull, pse nga përgjigja mvarej fati i zemrës s'eme.
- At e kemi kumbarë. Im atë i a ka qethë flokët - gjegji.
- Ashtu?!... Xha Simoni qenka nuni i tij?!. - pëshpërita me za të mpakët e të dridhshëm.
- Po.
- Si the e quejnë?
- Shpend.
- Çfarë emni ky?
- I bukur, apo jo?
Nuk i u përgjigja, se më rrafi zemra me hof e s'kisha fuqi. Isha tronditë. Nji farë ligështije e dobsije e papërballueshme m'a pushtoi shtatin. Shpend" thashë si në murmuritje dhe, e raskapitun, e mbështeta kryet mbi tryezë.
- Ç'ke Dije? - pyeti Irena e shqetsueme tue më pamë të zbeme.
- Kurrgja - i thashë mekshëm dhe me buzë të dridhshëm.
Ajo u tremb se mos u vilanisa. Më kapi dhe më vu në shtratin e vet. Mbasandaj u zhduk për të marrë ujë. Unë me të vërtetë isha ligshtue aq fort sa s'kisha fuqi as me lëvizë e me folë. I mbylla syt që të qetsohem pak. Mbas pak më ngjiti Irena nji gotë ujë ke buzët. Kur i hapa syt pashë pranë shtratit Xha Simonin, Mamë Gjystinën, Markun, Gjonin, Kolën, Irenën dhe, atje poshtë, Shpendin. I xixëlluen syt Shpendit kur pa se i hapa syt. Më gjajti sikur më shiqoi me dhimje e me... dashuni. Oh sa kënaqësi më ndiu zemra kur pashë se nga syt e tij shprazej, në mos gabohem, nji dhimbje shpirtnore e trazueme me nji farë gëzimi të pa çansueshëm. Oh se çfarë force, çfarë magneti kanë ata sy që të bajnë me vdekë vetëm për nji të shiquem të tyne. Ku e dijnë djelmt se sa shum na bajnë me vuejtë na të gjorat kur na hudhin shiqime të thekshme. Shyqyr që s'e dijnë. Ata kujtojnë se vetëm syt t'ona djegin e përcëllojnë. Nuk mund t'a dijnë ata se sa fort lodhemi na të ngratat për me i zbulue pjerrjet e zemrave të tyre nga veshtrimet që na hedhin. Nuk mund t'a dijnë ata se neve na duket sikur pasqyrohet në syt e tyne jeta e jonë e ardhshme plot premtime lumnuese ase leqe mjeruese, e tanë qenëja e jonë dhe krejt bota e mendimeve, e shpresave dhe e andrrimeve t'ona. Vall ç'u kish thanë Irena atyne rreth dobësis s'eme? A thue e ndin ai se vet asht shkaktari i kësaj tronditjeje që pësova? A thue se përnjimend i vjen keq apo më gjajti mue, mendova at ças kur pashë se po më verente. Ai kishte pas ardhë aty në drekë, i grishun prej familjes.
- Ç'pate moj bijë? Mos të zemroi Irena? - pyeti Xha Simoni me nji za që kumbonte i dridhshëm.
- Jo; s'më tha gja ajo, por u ligshtova- thashë tue e shique Irenën që qëndronte atje tej, e zbetë dhe e pikllueme tue kujtue se ishte fajtore. U mata të çohem, por s'më la Mamë Gjystina.
- Hiqu mor plak, se s'ka gja vajza - i a priti Mamë Gjystina tue e largue Xha Simonin dhe tue m'a fërkue ballin me dashuni amtare. Mbasandaj shtoi:
- Na e kanë marrë më sysh çikën. Rri e qetsohu pak moj bijë.
Të gjithë, veç Shpendit, qeshën. Mbas pak u çova dhe erdha në shtëpi. Tue u largue, me nji farë mënyre, e ktheva kryet mbrapa dhe e pashë edhe nji herë at që më kishte robnue për jetë. Edhe ai më ndiqte me sy të turbulluem. Oh sikur të shifsha që ata sy të derdhshin lot për mue. Tash e dij ma se ai s'qenka kushrini i Irenës. Ky dyshim, që m'a brente zemrën si nji krymb, nashti u shduk, por nji varg tjetër e zavendsoi menjiherë: Po. S'asht fisi i tyre, por mund të jetë i Krishtenë dhe kësisoj bashkimi i jonë do të jetë i ndaluem prej fës. Po në qoftë i vluem ase i martuem? Po në qoftë se ka ndonji dashnore? Nji grumbull pyetje të tilla i bana vetëhes me shqetsim dhe s'munda me i dhanë asnji përgjigje.

9 Prill
Sot në mëngjes erdh Irena me më pamun. Më gjet tue u mveshë në kthinën t'eme.
- Mirë mëngjezi Dije - më tha tue hymë mbrenda.
- Mirë mëngjezi Irenë.
- Hej si je sot?
- Ma mirë.
- Dish Zotin më thuej. Dije, se ç'pate dje? Mos të fyeva me ndonji fjalë? - pyeti e shqetsueme dhe e trishtueme.
- Jo, Irenë, jo. Dje, qysh ma parë se të vijsha ke ju, qeshë pak e dobët nga shëndeti.
- S'e besoj. Don me më mashtrue.
- Besomë se u ligshtova.
- Domosdo u ligshtove, por përse?
- Sepse... - bana tue u mendue se si t'a gaboj
- Sepse u zemërova në mue.
- Jo, për Perëndi, jo.
- Po ç'pate?
- Të thashë dë! Lene këtë, por më thuej se ç'ngjau, mbassi më vune mbi shtratë?
- Asgja.
- Fare, fare?
- Fare Dije. Ç'mund të ngjiste? Un, kur të pashë se u dobsove, shkova mora ujë për me të flladitë.
- Mbasandaj?
- Mbasandaj të gjithë erdhën e u kujdesuen për ty.
- A e humba mendjen?
- Jo. Vetëm se u meke fare.
- Po ma?
- Em atë më shau tue kujtue se të kisha hidhnue.
Ajo asht e ajthtë, ndin fort dhe ti do t'a kesh ngucë me ndonji fjalë të papeshueshme mirë mori e marrë", më tha i egërsuem.
- E pashë se atij i erdh shum keq.
- Po, por ma fort se të gjithë, për çudi, u pezmatue Shpendi.
- Kush? Shpendi thë? - i a bana me nji za të mpakët që provonte kjartazi se sa fort isha ndrydhë e pëltucë nën forcën e dashunis, por ajo s'e vuni re.
- Po Shpenndi - gjegji dhe vazhdoi: U zbe e u ba dyll i ngrati. I dridhesh buza dhe krejt shtati. Un u tremba se mos mpaket. Mue përsëri m'iku fëtyra. E ndiva se po tronditem. Prandaj u ula, plogshëm, mbi nji karrike që u ndodh aty afër dhe pyeta:
- Nga asht ai?
- Asht Kosovar. Ka vetëm nji nanë. Tatin dhe dy vëllaznit e tij ma të mëdhej i a kanë vramë gjindarmët.
Oh sikur t'a dijshe se çfarë trimash kanë qenë ata. . .
E pashë se ajo do të zgjatesh në kallzime mbi trimnin, burrnin dhe besnikin apo fiknikin e atyne që kishin ramë dëshmorë. Prandaj i a preva fjalën tue e pyetë:
- Mirë, por un kurrë s'e kam pamë at djalë ke ju.
- Ai parvjet ka ikë bashkë me t'amën. Na atëhere, shkuem me i pamë, E mban mend kur shkuem në Shkodër?
- Po, e mbaj.
- Edhe vjet pat ardhë Shpendi këtu. Por nuk qëndroi veçse nji ditë. Prandaj ti nuk e ke pamë.
- Vetëm t'amën e paska marrë me vetëhe?
- Po ti, më duket, më pate thanë se asht i martuem apo i vluem? - pyeta me nji farë mjeshtrije.
- Ai?!. Ç'thue moj Dije? Ai ende asht foshnje. Tash në vjeshtë i mbush 23 vjetët.
- Gabim e paskam marrë vesht - thashë me qëllim që t'a humb gjurmën.
Tash isha shlirua ma, nga ato veriga që më lidhshin ma parë.
- Jo xhanëm. Ai as asht vlue, as asht martue - përsëriti Irena me nji za që dikonte siguri të plotë.
U përpoqa të trilloj nji farë pyetje që të merrsha vesht se a ka ndonji dashnore, por nuk munda.
- Edhe ai më ka pyetë shumë për ty, Dije dhe më ka kërkue aq spjegime sa u çudita - tha Irena mbas nji heshtjeje të vogël.
- Përse pyeste?
- S'e dij, por më duket se. . .
- Ç'fare?
- Mos m'u hidhno se po të them, por më duket se të . . . don.
- Më don thë? - i a bana si e luejtun mendsh dhe u hudha në prehën të saj.
- Ç'ke Dije? - thirri ajo e tmerueme.
- Kurrgja - thashë me za të mbytun, gati të përvajshëm.
- Ç'ke mori? Fol!
- Asgja - gjegja tue e mshefë kryet në krahënuer të saj.
Dojsha me i a hapë zemrën, por më vinte turp. Me gjith që asht nji mbëhi e pamohueshme me i a çilë zemrën nji shoqes dhe me gjith që ajo nuk e ka mshefë prej meje as dashunin e Zefit as edhe kurrgja, un s'mundesha me i folë për çka kisha në zemër. Ajo e ngrata u hutue fare. M'argëtoi dhe u përpoq të më qetsojë. Tue kujtue se më kishte prekë në sedrë e më kishte fye, u pendue pse më kishte folë asodore. Un s'i thashë gja. Tash më gjan sikur m'asht lehtësue shpirti, më duket sikur u shkri, pjesërisht, ai akull që m'ishte rrasë në zemër, pse shpresoj se më dashunon dhe ai s'qenka as i vluem as edhe i martuem. Po në qoftë i Krishtenë? Edhe sikur të rroposet bota nuk mund të bashkohem me të, pse nuk lejon feja, nuk len im atë. Ky mendim tash m'asht ngulë gozhdë në tru. Oh sa e marrë që jam! Ç'më duhet t'a dij a asht i Krishtenë apo Musliman, kurse nuk dij a më dashunon apo jo? Irena, e mbështetun në pyetjet që i ka bamë për mue, kujton se më dashunon, por kush mundet të besojë? Ndoshta ai asht ndonji djalë i lig dhe pyet me paramendime e me qëllime t'errta. Mos janë të rralla rasat që djelmt pyesin për gocat që shofin? Natyrisht nga këto farë pyetje që drejtohen me qëllime djallëzore ase për të kënaqë kërshërin, si për ndonji teshë që të zen syni në vetrinë të ndonji magazinës, nuk mund të nxirret ai kuptim që neve na pëlqen, nuk mund të kujtohet se ai e dashunon vajzën, për të cilën kërkon spjegime. Por sikur të më dashunojë! Në më dashunoftë ku ka me mue? Do të jem 'e lumtun. Për ndryshe sharrova. Oh se ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo qenka si nji mulli që rrotullohet gjithnji dhe me forca të përtrime.

10 Prill
Prap sot mbas dreke shkova ke Irena me shpresë se mos e shof Shpendin, por ai s'erdhi. U mërzita tepër dhe qeshë tue plasë. Kush e din se ku ka shkue. Ndoshta ai këtu ka ndonji dashnore që luen mendsh për të dhe tash asht... ndoshta asht tue i dhurue asaj thesarët e zemrës e të rinis së vet. Ndoshta ai tash, i dehjun nga forca e alkoolit të dashunis, e ka humbë vetëhe dhe e ka harrue krejt botën e jo ma t'i bijë ndër mend për mue.
Oh sa shpejt gobohemi e gënjehemi na femnat. Nji shiqim i thekshëm mjafton me na dërmue dhe nji nënqeshje e ambël mjafton me na robnue. Vetëm se s'guxojmë me i shfaqë ndiesit e adhurimit, kemi turp të shpallim se e dashunojmë at që na e plagos zemrën me nji veshtrim të mpakët ase me nji nënqeshje të kandeshme. Zemrat t'ona janë ma delikate se qelqet. Nji gur i vogël, i hudhun nga dora e nji të pamëshirshmit, i then dhe i ban thërime për t'u shkelë mandej nga kamba e tij. Zemrat t'ona magnetizohen me dy fjalë, shitohen me dy pika lot. Sa e sa prej nesh janë bamë viktimet e naivitetit dhe të sinqeritetit të tyne tue u besue lajkave e premtimeve të gënjeshtërta. Vera, stina e pushimeve shko llore, asht koha në të cilën nis me u zhvillue akti i parë i asajë aventure që, të shumtën e herëve, mbaron tragjikisht për femnat e gjora të trathtueme prej të rijve e sidomos prej disa studentave që kthehen nga Europa, pse këta përdorin njimij djallëzi për me e thye qëndresën e asaj që lakmojnë me e mposhtë. Shpesh më kanë ramë në vesh ngjarje të tilla që e cenojnë kryenaltësin Shqiptare. Dëshiron të dashunojë vajza Shqiptare, por mbrenda caqeve të pastërtis morale; lakmon të lumnohet e gjora, por mbrenda kufijve që përfshijnë ligjët e çerdhes familjare; don t'a shijojë jetën e ngrata, por tue mos e humbë vlerën e nderit dhe tue mos e e cenue sedrën seksuale.
- Uh ti qenke e marrë! Qenke nga ato që ende e këndojnë kangën e Mukës! S'qenke e qytetnueme si gocat e Europës - i thonë djelmoshat kur shofin se ajo qyqarja mbahet me mos u përkulë para lajkave ngacmuese, përpiqet të mos ndrydhet para premtimeve mashtruese, mundohet të mos e shkallmojë magjen e virtyteve, të nderit e të sedrës. E kur i bahet kjo vërejtje e ashpër ajo e kujton vetëhen ma poshtë se shoqja Europjane dhe, tue dashë që të diftohet se asht naltësue në shkallën e sajë, dobsohet e bije në lak. Mbasandaj djali i kthen shpinën tue u zgërdhimë dhe tue e përqeshë. Asht e dijtun se nuk janë të tillë gjithë të rijt, por në mes të tyne ka mjaft asish që e humbin ndërgjegjen kur ndeshin në femna Shqiptare. Ndoshta edhe Shpendi asht ndonji bandill që kërkon të mbledhi mjaltë nga çdo lule që i shef syni i tij derptues. Ndoshta edhe ai asht ndonji kusar zemrash e gjuetar nderi. Ndoshta edhe ai ka lanë mbas shpine ndonji dyzinë goca që tash qajnë e ulërijnë me dëshprim prej kobit që kanë pësue. Ndoshta edhe ai asht ndonji mizuer i mshefun nën atë shtat të bukur dhe nuk i nduket ndërgjegja nga rrënkimet e atyne që ka vramë me... shigjetat e synit të vet.
Ndoshta, por jo. Ai s'mund të jetë zemër gur; s'mund të ketë shpirt bishe e fëtyrë engjëlli. Syt e tij të vranuem, kur un u dobsova në shtëpi të Irenës, pasqyrojshin dhimbjen që ndinte zemra e tij, diftojshin se ka shpirt të mirë e njerëzi, provojshin se asht i dejë të quhet njeri. Prandaj ai nuk mund të futet në grumbullin e atyne që kanë zemra vagabonde, t'atyne që dashunojnë vetëm për t'i ngopë lakmit e tyne prej kafshe ase që dashunojnë për... sport. Ai, sigurisht, asht nga ata që kërkojnë të kenë nji shoqe ideale në këtë jetë, nga ata që përpiqen të ndërtojnë nji pallat lumnije në këtë botë, nga ata që e çmojnë kuptimin e naltë të jetës bashkëshortore. Më duket se kanë të drejtë ata që thonë se luen mendsh femna kur dashunon përnjimend. Edhe un më gjan se e pësova. Më duket sikur kam nji votër me prush në zemër që më shkrumon. Ç'baj kështu? Për cilin po shkruej në këtë mënyrë? Natyrisht për nji djalë që i a njof vetëm dukjen, por që nuk kam as ma të voglën dijeni mbi karakterin, mbi moralin dhe mbi mendjen e tij. Për nji femën mos asht bukuria e mashkullit i vetmi sigurim i lumnis së dëshirueme? Pa dyshim jo. E atëhere përse po trenohem tue u kënaqë me ato bukuri që e argëtojnë vetëm synin dhe që shduken mbrenda pak kohe? Ato që kanë mend dhe që duen nji lumni të paperëndueshme kërkojnë bukuri shpirti, pajtim karakteresh e qellimesh. Po un ç'kërkoj? Un shkallita fare. S'kam me e përmendë

12 Prill
Pashkët shkuen e mbaruen, por ai s'u duk ma. Duket se ngeci ndokund. Familja e Xha Simonit asht vrahthue e shqetsue shum për të, pse nuk dijnë se a ka shkue në Shkodër apo mos ka pësue gja. Qenka edhe i pasjellshëm. As nuk erdh me u përshëndetë me këta kur u largue. Ndoshta asht zhytë në ndonji pellg të ndytë këtu e s'mund të dali. Oh sa keq! Sa keq i vjen njeriut kur shef se në nji trup të bukur ka nji shpirt të keq! Me gjith këtë e ndi se e dashunoj. E mjera un. Sharrova!... Dashunia e vërtetë qenka si nji lulishte e rrethueme me mure të pakapërcyeshëm që ka vetëm nji portë dhe që ajo hapet vetëm për të hymë e nuk çilet kurrë për të dalë. Era e kandëshme e luleve të tërhek me u futë mbrenda. Hyn lehtas, por ngec mbrenda për jetë. Qeh pata vendosë që të mos flas ma për të, por nuk e mbajta fjalën. Duket se përnjimend e dashunoj. A ka zemër ky djalë? Në qoftë se ka, vall ç'ka mshefë ajo mbrenda? Kush mundet me e dijtë. Ndoshta zemra e tij nuk ndin kurrgja, pse asht dhanë mbas epsheve. Ndoshta asht mpimë fare, pse vuejtjet e përpjekjet e ashpra që ka pasë do t'i a kenë shkambëzue. Ndoshta.
Sot, tue kuvendue me Irenën e me Mamë Gjystinën, ra fjala ke ai. Mamë Gjystina, e prekun thellë nga shdukja e Shpendit, foli nji copë herë mbi gjasat ë nji së ligës. Mbasandaj kapërceu ke familja e tij dhe rrëfeu se sa herë kishte luftue i ati i tij Dan Rëfeja kundër Turqve e gjindarmëve dhe sa herë ishte plagosë. Kallzoi se si ai nuk i duronte mizorit e tyne dhe sa fort e urrejshin ata. Ma në fund spjegoi se si e kishin rrethue në shtëpi në nji natë Vere, si kishte luftue bashkë me tre djelmt e vet e me të shoqen, si e kishin çamë gardhin e ishin aratisë, si ishin ndeshë mandej shpesh herë me patrullat, si e kishin spastrue vendin nga disa cuba që i bijshin më qafë gjindjes, si ishin rrethue ma në fund në nji katund afër kufinit, si ishte vramë Dani dhe mbasandaj dy djelmt ma të mëdhej Bardhi e Sokoli, si kishte shpëtue Shpendi bashkë me t'amën dhe si e kishin kalue kufinin. Ajo flitte me za të përvajshërn dhe me sy të përlotuem për këtë familje të mjerueme. Un u hutova fare. Kur mbaroi zuna të mendohem për me gjetë se si kishte shpëtue Shpendi bashkë me t'amën nga drapni i mordjes. Dojsha me pyetë, por nuk guxojsha. Ajo, si t'a kish hetue pyetjen që më vinte në majë të gjuhës, shtoi:
- Shpendi, moj bijë, ishte në gjimnaz të Shkupit. Qeveria e kishte marrë e çue në Shkup me bursë kinse për t'a mësue, por në të vërtetë e kishte marrë si peng për t'i a rrudhë guximin t'atit. Në Verë, me rasën e pushimeve, djali ishte kthye në shtëpi dhe u ndodh aty kur u zhvillue kobi. Kur u rrethuen, si herën e parë ashtu edhe të dytën afër kufinit, edhe ai ishte mbrenda. Mbas vrasjes së Danit tre djelmt - Bardhi, Sokoli, Shpendi - bashkë me t'amën i dhanë zjarmin shtëpis dhe, tue përfitue nga tymi e nga errësina e natës, I msyen gjindarmët. Në rrëmujë e sipër vranë mjaft nga anmiqt, por edhe Bardhi e Sokoli mbetën. Shpendin e muer nji plumb në vesh të majtë dhe t'amën në kofshë. Dy ditë ngelën të ngujuem në nji pyll dhe të tretën mundën me e kalue kufinin. Tash e mora vesht se pse e paska të shpuem veshin e majtë.
- Nana e din mirë ngjarjen, se asokohe u ndodh në Kosovë, ku pat shkue me e pamë të motrën - verejti Irena.
- Po - i a bani ajo tue fshamë. - Kur e kapërceva kufinin ata i gjeta në Kukës. Mbasandaj bashkë erdhëm deri në Shkodër, ku zunë vend.
- Më duket se patën mjaft të holla me vetëhe - tha Irena, mbassi më shiqoi mue si me dashtë të m'a tërheki verejtjen.
- Po - përgjigji ajo - se Dani - dritë i pastë shpirti - e kishte parapamë kobin që po i afrohesh. Prandaj ishte mbledhë. Kur u vra, Hija i a hoq qemerin dhe e ngjeshi vetë.
- Kush i a muer qemerin? - pyeta.
- Hija, e ama e Shpendit - gjegj Mamë Gjystina.
E Hapa gojën të pyes mbi rranjën e këtij emni, për mue i pandigjuem dhe i çuditshëm, por m'a preu fjalën Irena. Mbasandaj, e turbullueme nga ngjarja e rrëfyeme prej Mamë Gjystinës, harrova fare me e pyetë.
- Tash Shpendi vazhdon në gjimnaz të Shkodrës për t'i mbarue ato dy klasa që i mbetën pa i krye në Shkup - plotsoi Irena.
- Të themi të drejtën, edhe qeveria u kujdesue për t'a - bani Mamë Gjystina.
- Asht e dijtun - tha Irena - se ata e nderuen kombin t'onë. Tash Kosova u këndon kangën atyne kreshnikëve dhe asht krijue nji legjendë popullore rreth ngjarjes.
Nji heshtje e ftofët e mërzitëse plakosi mandej. Të tria po mendoheshim, natyrisht, mbi ngjarjet e zhvillueme. Imagjinata e eme ishte ndikue. Ngjarjet po më sinematizoheshin të pikturueme e të kjarta. Zhurmë e potere, britma e rrënkime, shamje e shfrymje, mburrje e lavdërime, përzihen në mes të kafkufeve të thata t'armëve që shprazen. Krismat e pushkëve dhe bubullimat e bombave dendësohen. Flaka e tyme e mbulojnë çerdhen e viganve dhe duken do hije që vërsulen nga mbrenda jashtë. Edhe nji herë ashpërsohet beteja dhe mandej shuhet për me mos u përsëritë, për nji kohë, n'at rreth. Mbasandaj shfaqet para syvet të mendjes dendësia e nji pylli, ku shifen të strukun nji nanë spartane me të birin pranë. Nji hero e nji heroinë i a lidhin plagët njeni tjetrit, pa bëzajtë e pa rrënkue, pse shpirtnat e mëdhej i durojnë hidhnimet dhe i lëbyrin dhimbjet me heshtje. Tabllo e shëmtueme, por njikohësisht madhshtore për nji komb që kërkon liri, për nji zemër që ndin dhimë. A s'asht mëkat që ky djalë, hero, të jetë shpirt lig e me vese që e njollosin emnin e atyne që ranë dëshmorë? Fatkeqsi.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

14 Prill
Sot jam e gëzueme, pse mora do lajme të kënaqshme. Shpendi paska dërgue letër nga Shkodra. I kishte shkrue Xha Simonit se, simbas nji telegrami të marrun prej s'amës, qenka shtrëngue me u nisë për Shkodër, pse motra e tij bashkë me të shoqin paskan dalë në Kukës për t'ardhë në Shkodër. Kërkonte ndjesë që s'kish mundë me u përshëndetë, pse kish gjetë nji automobil gati për nisje dhe kështu s'kishte pasë kohë. Motra i paska ardhë mbas dy ditësh. Veçanërisht i kishte shkrue edhe Irenës. E pyeste për shëndetin t'em dhe i thoshte të më përshëndesi nga ana e tij. Irena, tue drashtë se mos i zemrohem, nuk më tha gja. M'a dha letrën t'a këndoj. Kur i pashë përshëndetjet që më bante m'u nxe e m'u ba prush shtati dhe zemra më rafi me hov prej gëzimit. Por nuk bëzajta fare. Tash jam pendue plotsisht për shka kam dyshue për të. Fëtyra e tij tash nisi me u shfaqë ma e kjartë dhe ma e ndritshme n'imagjinatën t'eme. Në syt e tij tash dallohen shenjat e përvujtnis, por edhe të krenaris, të pastërtis; duken shenjat e gjallnis, të fisnikis e të trimnis, por edhe t'egërsis s'ambëlsueme. Vlera e tij morale u dyfishue dhe po më duket si nji hero mito llogjik që ka bamë krushqi me Perëndit e jo si nji njeri i rendomtë.
- Sa mirë ka bamë që ka ardhë - tha Irena.
U këput për gjysmë filli i mendimeve të mija.
- Kush? - pyeta.
- Motra e Shpendit. Sa e mirë asht se...!
- Cila? - pyeti Mamë Gjystina tue hymë mbrenda.
- Fija e Xha Danit - gjegji Irena.
- Po, - tha Mamë Gjystina - Fija asht yll si në bukuri ashtu edhe në sjellje. Besa të rralla i ka shoqet.
- Si e quejnë? - pyeta e çuditun.
- Fije - përgjigji Irena.
- Ç'farë emnash paskan këto?! Çudi! Njenës i thonë Hije e tjetrës Fije! Paskan emna... - Thuej se Shqip - i a priti Irena me buzë në gaz.
- T'amën e Shpendit e quejnë Fet-hije, por për shkurtim i thoni Hije. E të motrën e quajnë Sofije, por për dhelatim i thërrasin Fije, ashtu si të thonë ty Dije, kurse emnin e ke Shadije.
- Po këto paskan emna Muslimanësh - thashë e torrullueme.
- Po Muslimanë janë moj bijë - gjegji Mamë Gjystina.
- A!? S'qenkan të Krishtenë?! - thashë e mahnitun dhe e harlisun.
- Jo, jo - tha Irena tue më shique me vërejtje. Fëtyra m'ishte zbemë dhe zemra më rrifte me hof. Po. Më shungulloi zemra e shitueme nga ky lajm që m'i haptë dyert e lumnis. Për pak qeshë tue u përplasë për tokë e vilanisun, por turpja e madhe që kisha prej Mamë Gjystinës më bani të mbahem. Po të mos më vinte turp, të pakën, do t'i përqafojsha këto që më shpëtuen nga ky kujdes dhe do të derdhsha lot gëzimi. Tash ma ishte ndriçue krejt errësina që e rrethonte personin e Shpendit. M'ishte lehtësue shpirti dhe s'drojsha ma se mundet me na e pengue feja lumnin.

20 Prill
Lulet m'i kanda fort. Ato tash kanë nisë me dhanë shtat. Shinat e simjetshëm, që ranë në gjysmën e fundit të Marsit, e penguen zhvillimin e tyne. Vetëm nashti kanë fillue me u mkambë e me u-forcue. Sot mbas dreke isha ulë në mes të tyne dhe po lexojsha nji libër që më huajti Irena. Qershia, ku e kisha mbështetë kryet, ka çelë lule dhe ka nisë me lidhë kokra. Në nji degë të sajë kish zanë vend nji bilbil dhe po këndonte mallëngjyeshëm. Ndoshta ai s'këndonte, por qante. Kush e din. Ndoshta ai i vargëzonte vjersha trandafilit dhe e vajtonte mbarimin tragjik të vetëhes që do të ketë tue u therrë nga ndonji gjemb i tij. Po t'a dijsha gjuhën e tij do t'a kuptojsha mirë poetin e zoqve dhe sigurisht do të merrsha vesht se edhe zemra e tij, ndoshta ma shum se e emja, lëndon nga dashunia që e ka pushtue. Mblodha nji tubë lule për t'i vu në kthinën t'eme. Oh sa do të dëshirojsha të mbledh edhe për Shpendin nji tufë. A thue se do të vijë nji ditë q'ai të kërkojë me m'a kënaqë zemrën tue më dhurue tuba lulesh të mbledhuna nga kopshti i shpirtit dhe i zemrës së tij? Kush e din. Atë ditë do të isha femna ma e lumtun e botës dhe kurrkuj nuk do t'i kisha zili. Mund t'a ndrrojsha krejt jetën t'eme me nji ditë të vetme lumnije që mund të më fali ai, ai që ka në dorë çilsat e Parrizit t'em. Mora nji lule dhe nisa me i a këputë fletët, ashtu si bante dikur Irena, për të provue se a më dashunon apo jo dhe tue thanë: po, pak, aspak shpitrnisht. Tue i shqiptue këto fjalë, që për mue kishin nji fuqi mystike, vazhdova t'i këpus fletët e lules dhe arrina në gjethin e fundit me fjalën: Shpirtnish. Me gjith që e dij se bestydnia asht krijesa e imagjinatave të sëmuna, kësaj rradhe më pëlqeu t'a besoj profetin që bani fleta e lules dhe më kërceu zemra prej gëzimit. Oh se ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo të baka foshnje, të marrë e të mjerë, por njikohësisht edhe të lumtun. Po, se edhe dashnori i mjeruem nga fati i lig, sigurisht do të jetë i lumtun dhe e kënaqë zemrën me të vetfnen nënqeshje që ka marrë dikur nga ajo që e ka futë nën zgjedhën e saj të florintë. Edhe un ndoshta do t'i kujtoj me mall të zjarrtë dhe me urim përsëritjeje ato të paka nënqeshje që më ka dhurue, ndoshta pa dashas, Shpendi i em. Ndoshta do të jem nji e mjerë e lumtun tue u përshkue përmes mendimeve përvëluese, por përnjiherë edhe argëtuese e shijuese. Ndoshta.

24 Prill
Irena u fejua sot me Zefin, me at që dashunohesh prej kohesh. Ajo asht dhe duhet të jetë e lumtun, mbasi shkeli në prakun e asaj jete që pat lakmue e andërrue për vetëhe. Shumë të rij i hudhin letrat, i djegin fotografit dhe i hanë me bukë premtimet që u napin dashnoreve, por Zefi duel besnik dhe nuk trathtoi. Kjo besniki provon se përnjimend e dashunon Irenën dhe se lumnia e tyne asht e garantueme prej zemrave që rrafin për njena tjetrën. Të pakë e të rrallë janë ata djelm që me të vërtetë derdhin lot për dashnoret e tyne. Të shumtët kërkojnë dashuni nate, nji dashuni të përkohëshme e trashamane. Ka gjithashtu shumë mashkuj që i ndrrojnë dashnoret me atë lehtësi që i këmbejnë robet e shtatit dhe mandej s'çajnë kryet për to. Ka plot të rij që tinzisht përpiqen t'a spekulojnë sinqeritetin e femnave për t'i shkullue burimet e tyne të nderit; ka asish që premtojnë shumë e me bujari të madhe por s'apin kurrgja; ka edhe t'atillë që me shkathtësin e nji akrobatit vërsulen mbi femnat për me i gjuejtë zemrat e tyne me shigjetën e dashunis që mandej të munden me i mposhtë me lehtësi. Dhe, ma fort se kushdo tjetër, këta njerës që kanë zemra elastike guxojnë me e akuzue femnën tue thanë se asht dreq. Dreq apo engjëll asht femna? Ajo krijesë që krijon tue u bamë nanë, ajo që rrit dhe edukon fëmij me nji durim shembëlluer, ajo që lidh plagë shtati e zemre, ajo që asht burim i pashterrun ngushullimi, dashunije e dhimshunije qenka dreq? Do të ishte mirë sikur t'ishte dreq kundrejt këtyne typave, por nuk asht se... se natyra e ka krijue për engjëll. Zefi s'ban pjesë në këtë kategori të bastardhueme. Ai asht i dejë për Irenën e mirë e të bukur. Un marr pjesë në gëzimin e tyne ashtu si merr motra për vëllan e motrën. Irenën nuk' e penguen prindët e vet në zgjedhjen e shokut të jetës. Ata e kryen detyrën e tyne tue u kufizue vetëm në qortime e këshilla, por kurrë nuk e urdhënuen e nuk e shtrënguen që të martohesh me ndonji tjetër, ashtu si bajnë shumë prindë në vendin t'onë. Xha Simoni e Mamë Gjystina mendojnë krejt ndryshe dhe nuk u gjasojnë prindëvet t'onë. Ata besojnë se e drejta e zgjedhjes së shokut të jetës i përket atij ase asaj që do të martohet, pse vetëm ai ase ajo do t'a shijojë hidhësinën ase ambëlsinën e këtij vendimi. Me fjalë tjera, ata nuk duen me marrë përgjigjësi morale para atyne që do të martohen. Sa mirë se? Ata që martohen, simbas mendësis së Xha Simonit e Mamë Gjystinës, lypset të jenë në gjendje që t'a çmojnë randësin e veprës dhe t'i kuptojnë kshillat drejtuese e ndriçuese të prindëvet të vet. Për ndryshe paçin vetëhen më qafë.
Fatin e Irenës kisha me i a urue edhe vetëhes, por kush e din se ç'ka rezervue destini për mue. Ndoshta edhe Shpendi asht shoku i atyne djelmave që përmenda ma sipër. Ndoshta ai asht edhe ma i lig se ata e nuk don të dijë për atë zemër që lëngon prej shigjetave që i nguli ai me syt e tij. Por jo. Ay asht i mirë, i urtë, i pastër, i ndershëm dhe i... papërlyem nga veset e liga.

29 Prill
Jam e dobët nga shëndeti. Nji hafsh i nxehtë m'a ka kapullue krejt shtatin dhe më duket sikur jam tue u djegë mbrenda nji furi. Edhe kolla po më cyt mjaft dhe ndi dhimbje në krahnuer. Dje disa herë përshtyna gjak. S'dij se të gjitha këto a janë shenjat e ndonji sëmundjeje apo të shkaktueme nga i ftofti që mund të kem marrë. Më pëlqen të rrij shtrimë e në qetësi. I thashë babës që të më sillte nji mjek, por ai i shtrembnoi turijt dhe duel tue e tundë kokën e tue murmuritë:
- Sa shpejt bahet goca për doktor se?!... Nji çikë t'i dhem koka ase barku, menjiherë, kërkon doktor!... Kam frigë se ka me kërkue doktor edhe kur t'a zajë lemza!
Ç't'i thojsha? Ai nuk i nep randësi shëndetit dhe kujton se njeriu asht i sëmunë vetëm atëherë kur rrëzohet e bije në shtrat për të... vdekë. Oh sikur t'a kisha pranë Shpendin që të ma fërkonte ballin që më digjet si nji saç i nxehtë. Sigurisht do të shërohesha menjiherë kur të prekte dora e tij mbi ballin t'em dhe nuk do të ndijsha as dhimbje krahnori as edhe dobësi trupi. Por ku asht! Sa lakmi e kotë.

1 Maj
Pranvera e simjetshme, guditënisht, ka kalue me shina dhe ka qenë mjaft e flladëshme. Shiu që pat fillue disa ditë ma parë dhe vazhdoi me ndërpremje të shpeshta, dje mbas dreke pushoi ma. Dje mbrama kemi pasë nji qiell të kthjellët e të mbushun me yj xixëlluese. Asnji re nuk dukesh në hapsinë. Ishte nji natë e kandshme që do të gdhinte në ditën e parë të Majit dehjës e ngacmues i zemrave të reja. Ishte nji natë që të mbushte plot malle e dëshirime të pakufishme, që t'a ambëlsonte jetën dhe t'a dhetfishonte forcën e dashunis. Ah sa lakmova që t'a kisha pranë Shpendin për me e shijue bashkë bukurin e natyrës.

3 Maj
Po të vehen re fëmijt kanë ndryshime në mes të njeni tjetrit dhe njeni i gjason t'atit, tjetri s'amës. Gjasimet fizike i spjegon shkenca dhe theoria e sajë mund të pranohet vetëm përsa ka të bajë me dukjen e me shtatin e fëmis. Sa për shpirtin, simbas mendimit t'em, ndryshon puna. Në të kujtoj se ndikon nji fuqi tjetër e padukshme, e cila i ban të mirë ase të liq, simbas asajë mbëhije që për ne asht misterioze. Të pakën kështu më duket mue. Pleqt e plakat më thonë se un, si në dukje ashtu edhe në shpirt, kryekëput i gjaj nanës. T'im eti i përhijë vetëm në gishtat e kambëve. Rizai i ka gjamë s'amës, si në të pame ahtu në shpirt, kurse Ferideja, Meti e Razija ma fort pjerrin kah em atë se sa kah njerka. Qysh tash duken në ta shenjat e prindëvet. Po. Rizai asht mjaft grindavec dhe nuk i len të qetë motrat e vëllaun. Por edhe Feridja duket se do të bahet kapricioze, se çdo gja që e pëlqen, don me e përvetue pa tjetër, qoftë edhe me damin e tjerve. Meti ndryshon fare prej tyne. Ky asht lulja e fëmijve. Fëmijvet t'onë u mungon edukata, pse njerka s'e ka çamë kryet me i rritë simbas parimeve që epin fryte të dobishëm. Nji grue që nuk ka pasë vetë nji edukatë të shëndoshë familjare dhe as ma të voglin mësim, asht e natyrshme që edhe fëmijt e vet t'i rrisi e t'i edukojë simbas mendësis së vet të ngushtë e të mykët. Ç'mund të mësojnë fëmijt nga nji nanë e padijshme? Natyrisht kurrgja të mirë dhe shumë të këqia e marrëzina. Fëmijt e nji nanës injorante rriten të dobët nga shëndeti, nga mendja dhe nga shpirti, pse ajo i tremb me gogola, i kuen me bestutnina dhe i mojt me marrëzina. Për shembull kur bije rrëfeja, u thotë njerka fëmijve se engjëjt e gjuejnë dreqin me pushkën e Zotit dhe kur bije shi thotë se engjëjt luajnë livere në qiell! Për kët shkak fëmia e nji nanës injorante nuk mund të ketë asndonji ndihmë paraprake prej saj dhe rritet e trembun, e shtypun dhe e torrullueme. Un, herë mbas here, përpiqem me u a ndreqë gabimet fëmijve, por qortimet e mija nuk u bajnë efektin e dëshëruem, mbassi nuk gëzoi ndonji autoritet kundrejt tyne, pse veshët e tyne me mija herë kanë ndigjue të shahem e të përbuzem prej nanës së tyne. Veç kësaj qortimet apo këshillat e mija, simbas njerkës, janë porosina të mbrapshta dhe të damshme për fëmin. Prandaj ajo i porosit që të mos m'a venë veshin. Për shembull kur mundohem me u spjegue se ç'asht shiu ase rrëfeja, ajo i tharton turijt dhe më kundërshton tue më fye si e pa fë. Edhe kur i porosis cucat që të krifen, nxehet dhe thotë se nuk janë... nuse.
Kështu ngjan edhe kur u kërcnohem që të mos gënjejnë, që të mos i kruejnë hundët, që të mos i hanë thonjtë me dhambë, që të mos mvishen trashë, që të mos flasin me gojë plot gjellë, që të jenë të pastër dhe që të mos flasin f jalë të ndyta. Asht nji dhanti e madhe me u bamë nanë, por nji nanë e mirë që ka cilësin dhe zotësin me përgatitë qytetarë të mirë. Parrizi asht nën kambët e nanës ka thanë Muhameti përmend Dajë Haxhiu. Por un kujtoj se në këtë shprehje profetike asht qëllimi për nanën e mirë e jo për ato që i përgatisin cuba shoqnis njerzore. Nanat e mira i bajnë të lumtuna familjet dhe këto shoqnin. Që të jetë e mirë nji nanë, po e përsëris, ka nevojë për edukatë e mësim. Po të kishte pasë nji edukatë shkollore eme njerkë, padyshim, do t'ishte krejt ndryshe, se shkolla do t'i a herte veset dhe fëmijt do t'i rritte në mënyrë të pëlqyeshme. Por mjerisht asaj i mungojnë të gjitha ato që duhen për të qenë nji nanë e mirë. Edhe un, po të mos isha edukue në shkollë prej mësuesve të mira e t'urta dhe po të mbetesha në duert e sajë, sigurisht do t'a ndiqsha shembëllin e saj. Sikur t'a kisha pasë pushtetin e nji diktatorit, kurrë nuk do të lejojsha të martohen femnat ase mashkujt që nuk kanë nji edukatë të shëndoshë, sepse pjella e tyne do t'a shrregullonte e do t'a pengonte mbarëvajtjen e shoqnis. Sot ndër ne as femna mund të bahet nanë e mirë as edhe mashkulli atë i mirë, pse ma të shumët janë injorantë, pa edukatë dhe si të tillë vazhdojnë t'a ndjekin me besniki mendësin prapanike të prindërve. Me këtë mënyrë, asht e dijtun, përvëneret shoqnia me jargët e tyne. E un, sikur të kisha qenë djalë, do të bërtitsha e do t'a ngrejsha


zanin deri në kupë të Qiellit që të mundesha me e sigurue mësimin dhe edukimin e femnës ma shumë se të mashkullit, sepse femna asht edukatorja e parë e njeriut.

8 Maj
Eme njerkë, tue bisedue sot me nji Zojë që kishte ardhë në vizitë, po i thoshte se ajo nuk ishte ma shum se 35 vjetsh. U çudita kur ndigjove se njerka po i hiqte disa fasha moshës së vet! Un mbaj mend shum mirë se ajo kur u martue me t'em atë kishte nja 32-33 vjet mbi shpinë dhe quhej gjysmë grueje prej grave të fisit t'onë. E qysh atëhere, në mos gabohem, kanë kalue nja 13 vjet. Njerka i a kishte kthye shpinën derës. Kur hyna mbrenda për t'i dhanë kafe Zojës, ndigjova t'i thotë:
- Un kur erdha këtu Dijen e gjeta njikaqi të gjatë - tha dhe bani shenjë me dorë që të diftonte se sa e madhe dhe e gjatë kam qenë kur asht martue ajo me t'em atë. U çue pak nga karrika dhe e ngriti dorën, sa mundi, naltë për t'a matë shtatin t'em t'asaj kohe. Un, edhe sot që jam një vajzë 17 vjeçare, nuk jam e gjatë n'atë masë që tregoi ajo. I kafshova buzët që të mos qesh.
Përse gënjen? Përse i mshef vjetët e moshës së vet? Mos pandeh se përtrihet tue mos e thanë të vërtetën?
Mos kujton se, me këtë mënyrë, ndalohet rrota e jetës e nuk rrotullohet? Sa të lehta janë ato femna që mundohen me i gabue të tjerët tue i mshefë vjetët e tyne, sepse edhe ndigjuesin e venë në pozitën e të marrit, mbassi ai lypset t'a kuptojë përafërsisht moshën e tyne nga dukja. Mirë, por ato kujtojnë se kurrkush nuk e ka kuptue rrenën dhe as që mundet me e njoftë moshën e vërtetë të tyne. Kjo grue, që arrin me gënjye kësodore nji njeri të painteresuem në moshën e sajë, kush e din se si e rren t'em atë. Ndoshta atij i thotë se nuk asht as 30 vjeçare dhe ndoshta dhe ai i beson. Po t'i apim nji farë përfillje fjalës që thonë se pleqnia asht vdekja e femnës, do t'i epsha nji farë të drejte njerkës që t'i skontonte vjetët e moshës së vet, por jo edhe aq shumë
de se po të bahet nji farë llogarije do të shofim se ajo ban nji zbritje gati 25%!... Sigurisht kurrkuj nuk i pëlqen të mplaket dhe t'i avitet çastit kobar të vdekjes, por jo tue e gënjye vetëhen dhe tue i mashtrue të tjerët kaq trashanikisht de. Un nuk besoj të përulem aq shum sa t'arrij me i gënjye tjerët mbi moshën t'eme edhe sikur t'a dij se do t'i humbi thesarët e lumnis s'eme, sepse ma e randë më duket rrena se sa mosha e madhe që do të më randojë mbi korriz.

14 Maj
Shpendi i kishte dërgue letër sot Irenës dhe nji fotografi familjes. Prap pyeste për mue dhe më falesh me shëndet. Fotografin m'a diftoi Irena. Un e mora dhe, mbassi i hudha nji vështrim kinse mospërfillës, e fuga mbi tryezë. Me këtë mënyrë dojsha të diftohem sikur nuk e çaj kryet për të, por sikur të më vente mendjen Irena kishte për t'a dallue ndryshimin e madh që pësoi fëtyra e eme në çastin që ndeshën syt e mij në fëtyrën e tij. Veç kësaj ajo s'vuni re se un po e kundrojsha tinzisht fotografin, të cilën e kisha hudhë mbi tryezë nergut në nji pozë që të mundesha me e pamë ma së miri.
Indirefentë janë njerzit kundrejt tjerve ase sendeve që nuk i interesojnë, por janë të pashqitun dhe të pasionuem kundrejt atyne që i pëlqejnë e i dëshirojnë, Ku t'a dinte Irena se sa vlerë kishte për mue ajo pikturë që e hudha me nji farë përçmimi. Jo vetëm që un nuk i kam dhanë rasë për me e kuptue tinëzin e zemrës s'eme, por edhe lumnia e vet, e endun nga dora e Zefit, nuk e lejon të shofi se ç'ngjan rreth e rrotull. Syt e Shpendit, edhe në fotografi, gjajnë sikur nxjerrin rreze drite t'ambla, por edhe gaca zjarmi që djegin e përcëllojnë. Ah ata sy! Ata derdhën në zemrën t'eme helm e nektar dhe më banë të qaj e të qesh, të rrënkoj e të gëzoj. Po t'ishte e mundun që t'a përvetsojsha këtë fotografi, isha gati të baj fli disa vjet nga jeta e eme.
Shënimet me datë 17, 21, 24, dhe 30 Maj janë shly në mënyrë që të mos këndohen." Vetëm në shënimin e fundit dallohen këto pak fjalë që s'janë shly mirë mirë dhe që janë të shpërndame në rreshta të ndryshëm:  mbasi i mbusha 14 vjetët . . . . . . e ndiva vetëhen dhe herë mbas here shifsha . . . . shifsha . . . . n'andërr shkrihesha prej kënaqësis nji turbullim shpirtnuer dhe nji shkrehje të gjymtyrve Edhe nashti e shof zemrën . . . . . dhe më duket sikur "

3 Qershuer
Dje mbasdreke më kishin zanë ethet. Qeshë shtrimë mbi nji shilte në nji kthinë poshtë, se përtojsha me u ngjitë naltë për me ra në shtrat t'em. Kur po përpushesha nga dhimbjet e trupit e të kokës erdh hallë Hatixheja. Qëndroi nji copë herë ke kryet t'em tue m'a fërkue ballin. Kur u largue, tue drashtë se mos ftohem, e kshilloi njerkën që të më mbulonte me dishka. Un pata të nxehtë dhe s'dojsha që të mbulohem, por nuk bëzana se s'kisha fuqi as edhe me folë pse isha raskapitë fare. E njerka, që t'a çonte në vend porosin e hallës, më kishte mbulue asokohe, kur më kish katëllue gjumi.
Kur u zgjova dhe i hapa sytë pashë se isha mbulue me nji jorgan të vjetër që ishte copa copa e me njolla që i vinte era uthull e djersë. E hoqa, me neveri dhe e hudha tej at jorgan, i cili sigurisht do t'ishte pasunia e trashëngueme prej stërgjyshes plakë e të dergjun në shtrat vjet me rradhë. Nuk dij se qysh nuk e ka diktue im atë e t'u a shitte tregtarëve të vjetërsinave si jorganin e Adamit.
- A s'gjete nji jorgan tjetër që më kishje mbulue me atë fëlliqsinë? - i thashë kur u ngrita.
- Pse a s'të pëlqeu a? Ku t'a gjejsha ma të mirin? - m'a bani me buzë të mvarun.
Jorganë kemi plot, por ma të ndytë e ma të vjetër se kët nuk kemi asnji. Edhe un çuditem se si ka shpëtue pa u hudhë në plehën kjo vjetërsinë e fëlliqun që sigurisht përmban miljona mikropë. Sa shpirt të lig ka kjo grue dhe sa fort m'urren. Edhe në gjanat ma të vogla kërkon të më hidhnojë; edhe në rasat ma të parandësishme përpiqet me më zemërue. Tue mendue se un jam rritë në këtë shtëpi, ku ajo zotnon, çuditem se si nuk kam plasë përpara se t'arri në këtë moshë. Mjerë ata bonjakë që bijen në duer të njerkave të tilla. Un, po të kisha qenë djalë dhe po të hetojsha se mbrenda katër mureve të shumë shtëpiave mundohen vazhdimisht bonjakë të njomë, sikundër un, kisha me e çue peshë botën dhe do t'a detyrojsha prokurorin e Shtetit që t'i paditte prindët dhe njerkat e atyne fatzijve n'emën të së drejtës botnore. Po, do të kërkojsha denime shembëllore si për njerkat e liga ashtu dhe për prindet sylesha që nuk kujdesohen për mirërritjen e bonjakëve të shkretë, se me këtë mënyrë do t'i shërbejsha njerzimit.

8 Qershuer
Dajë Haxhiu kishte ardhë ke ne sot në mëngjes për vizitë. Ai asht daja i nanës. E quejnë Hasan, por un e thërres Dajë Haxhiu, pse ka qenë në Mekke. Ai asht edhe hoxhë dhe shum i fortë në punët e fës, por im atë e quen rafëzi", ndoshta pse ai i shfaq
lirisht gjykimet e veta dhe ndoshta pse këta nuk pajtohen me konceptin që ka formue im atë mbi fën. Për shëmbëll Dajë Haxhiu thotë se vena asht e ndalueme me u pimë, për shkak se e damton shëndetin e mbralin e njeriut, por lejohet me u përdorë n'asht
se e porosit mjeku për t'a përmirësue shëndetin e nji të sëmunit të dobsuem. Em atë e kundërshton rreptësisht dhe thotë se nuk fut në gojë asnji pikë edhe sikur të jetë tue vdekë, pse ai që pin venë dyzet ditë dalka prej Imanit!....
- Njeriu fetarisht asht i detyruem me e ruejtë shëndetin e vet, sepse trupi asht nji ndërtesë hyjnore. Për kët shkak dhe për arësye se njeriu lypset t'a kryejë misjonin e vet në këtë jetë, vetëvrasja asht e denueme rreptësisht prej fës si nji nga mëkatët ma të mëdha. E ata që nuk kujdesohen me e ruejtë shëndetin e tyne, me mjete e mënyra që nuk i sjellin ndonji dam tjetrit, dita ditës vazhdojnë t'a vrasin vetëhen dhe, me këtë mënyrë, e kundërshtojnë dëshirin hyjnuer - thotë ai, por ku merr vesh im atë se?!... Në bisedim e sipër, s'dij se qysh, e preku Dajë Haxhiu çashtjen e mbulesës dhe nevojën e mësimit të femnës. Im atë e shiqoi shtrembët dhe e kundërshtoi me nji f jalë të trashë. Atëhere ai i a priti dhe i tha:
- Profeti porosit që t'a kërkojmë dijenin qysh nga djepi deri në tabut dhe thotë. se titujt ma të mëdhej të nderit në këtë botë janë ata që siguron dijenia e jo forca ase pasunia.
- Mund të ketë urdhënue Pejgamberi që t'a kërkojmë dijenin, por atë të Dinit e jo të Frengut - përgjigji im atë.
- Ai nuk e ka kufizue dijenin vetëm n'atë të fes. Bile në radhë të parë e ka vu dijenin e shëndetit dhe mbasandaj tjerat - spjegoi Dajë Haxhiu.
- Sidoqoftë dijenia mund t'i hyjë në punë nji mashkullit, por jo nji femnës - tha em atë tue kujtue se i a lidhi kryet f jalës,
- Jo, mor i uraem, jo, se dijenia nuk asht monopol'i mashkujve dhe, po t'ishte nji privilegj vetëm për burrat, ai do t'a shpallte pa u drashtë as prej meje as edhe prej femnave që mund t'i zemroheshin. Përkundrazi thotë se dijenia asht e domosdoshme si për mashkujt ashtu për femnat Myslimane. Veç kësaj duhet të dijsh, miku i em, se historia Muslimane asht plot emna femnash që kanë pasë zotnue nji kulturë të gjanë dhe që i kanë sjellë shërbime të çmueshme njerzimit - tha Dajë Haxhiu, por em atë pat thanë nji herë jo e nuk mund të thoshte po.
- Ndoshta asokohe ka pasë femna të dijshme, por nashti grueja s'ka nevojë për dijeni - tha im atë mbassi u mendua pak.
- Përse? - pyeti Dajë Haxhiu.
- Sepse femna e kësaj kohe asht dreqi vetë dhe, po të stërhollohet edhe me mësime, ka me sajue djallëzina dhe ka me na qitë njimij ngatrresa në ditë.
- Djallësit e ngatrresat mund t'i bajë nji femën që s'asht zhvillue nga mendja e nga shpirti me anë të mësimit, por jo ajo që gëzon nji dijeni, pse nji femën e shkollueme i çmon detyrat dhe i din të drejtat e veta - i a bani Dajë Haxhiu.
- M'a merr mendja se, po t'a kishe pasë ti në dorë, do t'i zbulojshe femnat dhe të gjitha shtëpiat do të na i bajshe shkolla - tha im atë me qesëndi.
- Po t'a kisha pasë në dorë do t'a grissha çarçafin dhe nuk do të lejsha femën pa shkollë, pse grueja asht themeli i shoqnis njerzore, pse ajo asht burimi I moralit, pse ajo asht nyja e shenjtë e qenëjes, pse ajo e mbjell farën e dashunis vëllaznore në mes të njerësve. E kur ajo lihet mbas dore vuen e tanë shoqnia njerzore.
- Pun e madhe!... Do të vuejtkemi të gjithë, pse s'dijnë me këndue e me shkrue flokë-gjatat!... E si kemi jetue deri sot? Dish zotin leni dreqkat, se na s'dijmë vetë - i a bani im atë me nji farë mërzije.
- Mirë, por ti me nji anë mbahesh si fetar i mirë dhe m'anë tjetër nuk ban si urdhëron ajo - i tha daja.
- Pse?
- Sepse Pejgamberi thotë se çdo gja asht një gja, por padijenia s'asht kurrgja. Do me thanë se e porosit mësimin. Veç kësaj në nji verset të Kuranit thuhet se kurrsesi nuk mund të ketë barasim në mes të dijshmit dhe të padijshmit.
- Përse?! - pyeti em atë i çuditun.
- Sepse njeri rron në dritë e tjetri n'errësinë, njeni shef gjithkah dhe tjetri asht i verbët. Pejgamberi, që t'a theksonte randësin dhe vlerën e dijenis, thotë se ma i pëlqyshëm asht gjumi i të dijshmit se sa lutja apo falja e të padijshmit. Im atë heshti e nuk foli ma. Dajë Haxhiu asht mjaft gjakftofët dhe shum i urtë. Nuk nxehet lehtë. Vetëm kur shef se po shtremnohet e drejta ase cenohet e mira, bahet i egër e nervoz. Kështu ngjau edhe sot kur im atë përpiqesh me i dhanë mësim dhe me ia tregue rrugën që ai kujton se asht e drejtë.
- Mëkati ma i madh i jueji - i tha me zemrim - asht guximi që tregoni tue u a predikue tjerëve fën sikundër e keni keqkuptue ase si ju pëlqen juve. Ju e bastardhoni fën dhe e ulni në shkallën e nji zakonit të lig që nuk ka asndonji bazë logjike e morale. Prandaj ju kshilloj që të mos e përsëritni edhe nji herë kët faj. Po t'a përsëris edhe nji herë se e keqja dhe veprat që nuk i përshtaten logjikës nuk janë pronat e fes s'onë. E ju, që nuk keni as ma të voglin mësim, mos përhapni në popull helm e vëner, se do të jeni përgjigjës para njerzis e para Perëndis. Em atë e pat mbyllë gojën ma dhe nuk kundërshtoi. Shumë herë ai e cyt Dajë Haxhiun dhe, me paditunin e vet, përpiqet me e mundë. Im atë, sikundër duket, kujton se zotnon nji dije të gjanë mbi fe, kurse s'din gja. Veç kësaj ai mbahet ma sheriatçi e ma fetar i mirë se hoxha vetë. Sikur t'isha në vend të Dajë Haxhiut do t'a rroksha flamurin dhe do t'i shpallsha luftë asajë turme të pandërgjegjëshme dhe injorante që kërkon t'a mbajë femnën nën zgjidhën e padijenis dhe i a mohon të drejtat e saja njerzore.

14 Qershuer
Pesë ditë e pesë net ndejta ke Dajë Selimi. Edhe ky asht njeni nga dajallarët e nanës. Më kanda të shkoj e të rri ke ai, pse më duket sikur aty e ndij voksin e frymës së nanës dhe dashunin e pastër që ata kanë për bijën e vetme t'asajë q'e patën si syt e
ballit. Veç kësaj Xhevrija dhe Sanija, dy gocat e dajës, janë shum t'urta e të shoqnueshme. Me to kalohet jeta e ambël dhe pa mërzi, pse kanë nji farë cilësije, dhanti prej natyre, me t'a hjekë të keqen me dy fjalë ase me nji nënqeshje.
- Te lumtun do të jenë ata që do të bahen burrat t'uje - u thashë pardje mbas dreke në bisedim e sipër.
- Kujton ti, Dije, se do të jemi të zojat me i bamë fatbardhë burrat t'onë? - pyeti Xhevrija tue më shique amblas me syt e zij.
- Nuk kujtoj, por besoj Xhevrije - përgjigja.
- N'asht se do të keni fat me u martue me asish qe kanë meritën me e quejtë njeri, me asish që kanë tru e ndërgjegje, do të çmohen cilësinat t'ueja të rralla dhe do t'i bani të lumtun.
- Ku e dijmë na të gjorat se ç'fat na pret. Apo mos kemi të drejtë me i zgjedhë vetë shokët e jetës? - i a priti Sanija tue e përkulë kokën me nji anë dhe tue e palue, me gishtat e hollë, kindin e fustanit të vet.
- Ke të drejtë - i thashë tue hofkëllue dhe heshta.
Heshta se s'kisha si me i ngushullue, mbassi edhe un isha si ato, pa as ma të voglin privilegj dhe pa ndonji fuqi që të mundesha me e fitue atë të drejtë aq natyrale që duhet t'a gëzojmë. Më shkoj mendja, menjiherë, ke Shpendi dhe m'u rrëqeth shtati kur e kujtova vështirësin që mund të ndeshi për me e bamë shok jete. Ah femna shqiptare Muslimane. Ajo përgjithësisht
asht e vorfën shpirtnish, e pazhvillueme mentarisht dhe e dobët fizikisht, pse nuk i asht dhanë mundësia që t'a argëtoje shpirtin, që t'a ushqejë mendjen dhe t'i gëzoje dhantit e natyrës për t'u bamë e fortë dhe e dobishme për shoqnin ku ban pjesë. Ajo s'ka kurrgja që të jetë e kënaqun dhe krenare; vjen e shkon pa lanë gjurmë në këtë jetë. Ajo, edhe po të dojë, s'mundet dhe s'ka se si t'i kushtohet së mirës, së bukurës e të virtytshmes, pse përnjimend asht si nji robneshë pa kurrfarë të drejte.
- Xhevrijen e kërkoi dikush, por s'e dha tata - tha Sanija mbas pak tue e këputë kështu vargun e mendimeve të mij.
- Kush që ai? - pyeta.
Xhevrija u skuq dhe e uli kryet.
- Nji farë Sabri... Dega - gjegji Sanija.
- A e njifshe ti Xhevrije? - pyeta.
- Ajo heshti e nuk bëzani.
- Përse nuk flet Xhevrije? Mos të vjen turp edhe prej meje?
- Jo. Nuk e njifsha - tha kadalshëm pa e ngritë kryet.
- Pse s'të dha Dajë Selimi?
- Sepse ai qenka pijanik - gjegji Sanija në vend të saj.
- A!? - bana si e habitun për vendimin e përshtatshëm që paska dhanë Dajë Selimi tue mos i a dhanë vajzën nji njeriut që e helmon vetëhen me alkool.
Sa mirë paska bamë se?...
- Edhe kjo nuk e donte - plotsoi Sanija.
- A dashunon ndonji tjetër? - pyeta.
Ajo u skuq dhe më ngjajti sikur u trondit. Nuk bani za.
- Po - i a priti Sanija me atë thjeshtësi që e ban të shquhet ndër shoqe.
- Cilin?
- As ajo s'e din si e quejnë. E ka pamë, disa kohë ma parë, tue kalue këndej rrugës.
- Nga asht?
- Ku t'a dijmë na - tha Sanija tue i mbledhë krahët.
- E shkreta vajzë - thashë me vetëhe dhe e qava atë dhe vetëhen, pse edhe un isha në gjendje të sajë. Po. Edhe un dashunoj nji djalë që e pashë rasësisht në shtëpi t'Irenës, por që nuk kam mundë me folë makar nji fjalë me të. Edhe un, si Xhevrija, nuk
e dij se a më dashunon apo jo dhe se ç'fat e pret dashunin t'eme. Un, ma shum se ajo, pata fatin t'a mësoj emnin dhe të marr njoftime mbi familjen e tij, por kurrgja ma shum dhe asgja të kënaqshme për sigurimin e lumnis s'ardhëshme. Oh sa vajza, si na, lëngojnë gjatë jetës dhe vdesin pa i a kallzue kuj sëmundjen e zemrës. Sot kur po iksha, tue u përshëndetë ke porta, më pëshpëriti Sanija ke veshi:
- Dashnori i Xhevrijes asht me vesh të shpuem.
- Me vesh të shpuem! - thashë me za të këputun.
- Po. Asht i bukur: Ka dy sy të zij që të merr më qafë kur të shiqon; ka shtat të plotë e të mesëm; rrin me kokë jasht dhe flokët e zij i lëshon mbrapa - spjegoi Sanija.
- Mos e quejnë...
S'e mbarova f jalën. U pendova.
- Nuk e dij se si quhet.
- Ku rrin me shtëpi?
- S'e dij, jo. Për herën e parë e patëm pamë nga dritarja aty kah mezi i Prillit, por mbas katër a pesë ditësh u shduk ma. Ndoshta asht i huej - bani ajo tue më shique në sy.
- Ai asht - pëshpërita me vetëhe dhe ika si e hutueme.
Tash dashunis s'eme i u shtue edhe zilia dhe vuejtja shpirtnore u dyfishue.

17 Qershor
Feja e moda, simbas mendësis së disa tru-ndryshkunve, qenkan shemra që s' pajtojnë kurrë. Un, të them të drejtën, nuk po mundem me e kuptue arësyen e rrjedhjes së këtij kundërshtimi kaq t'ashpër që zhvillohet në mes, t'antarve të të dyjave. Për shembëll disa kohë ma parë u ba kijameti prej njerkës, pse un kisha premë nji fustan pak të shkurtun. Ajo u ba spec prej zemërimit dhe thoshte se fustani lypset të jetë i gjatë deri ke themrat e kambëve. E ai i emi ishte nji pëllambë nën gju. Me gjith që qysh atëhere ka kalue shumë kohe ende s'ka pushue grindja e fustanit. Do të mveshin këmishë zjarmi në xhehennem - thotë njerka dhe ket kërcnim e përsërit shpesh e shpesh.
Këto ditë pat nisë nji grindje tjetër: Ajo e flokve të shkurtun. Shumica e femnave, simbas modës së sotshme, i kanë premë leshnat dhe i kanë lanë nja nji pëllambë të gjata. Edhe un, që t'i përshtatem modës dhe që të mos dukem ndër shoqe si dhi e egër, shfaqa dëshirin me i premë, por njerka kundërshtoi tue thanë se asht mëkat i madh. Dy ditë rresht nuk i prani goja tue folë mbi këtë mëkat. Të tretën u tërbue farë kur pa se un, kundër porosis së sajë, i kisha premë. Po. I preva. I a dhashë Irenës gërshanët dhe iu luta të m'i presi. Njerka tash vazhdon të çirret tue thanë se u prish dynjaja. Për fat të mirë dhe për çudi, em atë nuk m'u vërsul me at mëllef që më msyeni njerka. Ai më shiqoi me nji farë përbuzje dhe më tha:
- Ç'paske bamë ashtu moj? Qenke bamë si dhija shutë eh të marrtë mordja!
- Në kohnat t'ona - thotë njerka tue fry ndër hundë - edhe Dielli ngrofte ma shum edhe Hana shkëlqente ma fort, pse na e kishin frigë Zotin dhe nuk bajshim kësi maskarallëkesh. Nashti hyni dreqi në zemër të njeriut. Këto që bani ju janë nishane kijameti. Të mjerat na që i a mbrrimë kësaj dite. A thue se me të vërtetë do të bahet kijameti pse i preva un flokët? A thue se, përnjimend, ka me u zemrue Perëndia, pse na i shkurtuem flokët e gjatë? Nuk besoj dhe nuk kujtoj që zoti të ketë vumë nji ligjë të posaçem për t'a regullue çashtjen e flokve, Nuk e kuptoj se ç'lidhje kanë flokët e mij me lamshin e dheut. Mos asht lidhë lamshi i dheut në fijet e flokve të të mij dhe, tash që i preva, do t'a humbi drejtpeshimin dhe do të rroposet?! Në qoftë se do të bahet kijameti pse un i preva flokët, në qoftë se do të shkatrrohen rrathët e Dheut për shkak të flokve të shkurtuna ase të gjata, le të bahet çika çika dhe pluhun fare, se edhe neve nuk na vlen ma. Disa ditë ma parë e pyeta Dajë Haxhiun mbi këtë çashtje. Ai më shiqoi çuditshëm dhe më tha:
- Përse më pyet moj bijë?
- Pyes, se disa thonë se asht gjynaf me i premë - përgjegja.
- E pse qenka gjynaf? Ç'ka të bajë floku i gjatë ase i shkurtun me fën? Në qoftë se asht gjynaf për ju duhet të jetë edhe për ne burrat, se edhe na i presim - gjegji.
- Ashtu?! ... - bana e habitun nga përgjigja e tij plot logjikë.
- Ashtu po. Ban si të duesh bijë. Vetëm kije ndërmend se Zoti interesohet për shpirtin t'and, për veprën t'ande të mirë ase të keqe në këtë botë, se sa për flokët e tu të gjatë ase të shkurtun nuk don me dijtë gja - spjegoi. Mirë, por eme njerkë nuk asht nji mendimit me Dajë Haxhin. Disa vjet ma parë qenka zakon me i a premë flokët vajzës së fejueme ditën që do të nusënoheshka.
Simbas këtij zakoni apo besimi vetëm gocat paskan pasë të drejtë me mbajtë flokë të gjatë e gërsheta, kurse femnat e martueme lypseshka të kenë flokë jo ma të gjatë se ke supet, pse floku i gjatë, për gruen e martueme, baheshka gjarpën në Xhehennem. Ma vonë paska ndrrue ky zakon dhe të gjitha femnat, pa u përjashtue edhe njerka e eme, paskan nisë me i mbajtë flokët të gjatë. Për kët shkak paskan ndodhë shumë grindje në mes të fanatikve e të liberalëve sa paskan lanë shumë kujtime të hidhta. Tash që moda kërkon t'i shkurtojmë, prap ka nisë me fry ai murran i egër i kundështimeve dhe i grindjeve në mes të të dy palëve. Qysh nga Eva e deri më sot, sigurisht, mija volume do të jenë shkrue mbi bukurin e flokve të gjatë të femnës dhe un, po t'a kisha pasë në dorë, do t'a kundërshtojsha modën e premjes së flokve, por qeh se nuk më pyet e nuk më ndigjon kush!...
Dëshiri për me e shkërbye femnën e qytetnueme ka nisë me e ngacmue edhe femnën Shqiptare, por ky farë ndikimi ka mbetë vetëm për sa ka të bajë me modën e jo ma shum. Duket se edhe burrave u pëlqen mveshja e mertisja e grave simbas modës, pse po diftohen mjaft toleruesa dhe herë e verbojnë njenin sy herë e shurdhojnë njenin vesh. Me gjithë kundërshtimet e plakave e të pleqve fanatikë moda i ka futë turijt edhe në banesat ma të harrueshme të vendit tue e shtiem nën zgjedhë shumicën dërmuese të femnave. Me këtë mënyrë femna Shqiptare ka nisë me bamë nji shkërbim të sipërfaqshëm pa qenë e zoja me bamë nji ndryshim rranjësuer në gjendjen e vet për me u bamë shoqe e vërtetë me ato që rrojnë jasht kufijvet t'onë. Mos kujtohet se i mungon vullneti ase dëshiri për me e arri atë të qytetnuemen, jo. Ajo don, por pengohet e luftohet. At ças që të shfaqen shenjat e këtij vullneti, do të ndeshi në kundërshtimin e fortë t'atyne fanatikve që i ka verbue llomi fetar i prodhuem dhe i shpikun prej disa njerësve të padijshëm e të pandërgjegjshëm, kurse feja, sikundër thotë edhe Dajë Haxhiu, kurrë nuk e pengon zhvillimin dhe përparimin e femnës, bile përkundrazi e nxit dhe e urdhëron. S'dij se kur do të shduket kjo fanatizmë nga vendi i jonë dhe cili do të jetë ai fatbardhë që ka me e shpëtue kët popull nga këto këthetra. Ah sikur t'isha djalë dhe t'a merrsha un flamurin e kësaj vepre, me të vërtetë, madhështore e njerzore.

20 Qershuer
Përsëri muer letër Irena prej Shpendit. Ai prap pyeste për mue. Në mes të tjerave i shkruente edhe se, mbasi t'a mbaronte shkollën, dëshironte me u shpërngulë nga Shkodra e me ardhë këtu. Ky lajm më gëzoi tepër, sepse do të mundem me e pamë nga ndonjiherë dhe ndoshta do të mundem edhe me folë me të. Më pëlqen t'a gjykoj si shenjë dashunije interesimin që tregon për mue, por nuk mundem me e besue kryekëput. Ah sikur të më dashunonte me të vërtetë. Po t'arrijsha me u dashune prej tij e me u . . . martue me të, kurrgja tjetër nuk do t'i kërkojsha Zotit. Por ah. Ndoshta ai pyet për mue i shtyem vetëm nga ndërgjegja dhe për të nderue regullat e etiketës apo të kalorësis që tash vonë kanë nisë me i përvetue të rijt e sidomos studentët t'onë. Dhe sigurisht kështu do të jetë. Oh ku kam fat un e shkreta me u bamë Mbretnesha e adhurueme e atij Mbreti të plotpushtetshëm që sundon mbi zemrën t'eme. Kush e din. Të them të drejtën jam me zemër të ngrime.

24 Qershuer
Eme njerkë asht edhe ziliqare. Po, asht edhe fort. Shumë herë e thumbon t'em atë dhe kërkon të dije se ku e kalon kohën, kur qëllon të vonohet me u këthye në shtëpi. Sonte, për shembëll, em atë i zanun me punë të shuma në dyqan, erdh pak vonë. Për këtë shkak ajo që tue luejt mendsh prej nakarit. Sa shkeli baba në prak të derës, ndeshi në njerkën që e priti me turi të mvarun dhe me nji breshën fjalë ankimi. Ai u habit dhe, pa e kuptue shkakun e vërtetë të kësaj furrejeje t'ashpër, spjegoi se kishte qenë i ngatrruem me punë tregtije në dyqan. Mirë, por ku i mbushej mendja asaj se! Ai vonë e muer vesh qellimin e këtyne sauneve të bame me nji gjuhë aq të fortë. Atëherë nisi me i folë ma shtruem që t'a bindëte se ai nuk ishte nga ata burra që mund t'i vehej në dyshim nderi. Nji copë herë, i lodhi fëlqijt tue u arsyetue dhe tue dhanë spjegime, por njerka vazhdonte t'a këndojë kangën e vet. Ma në fund babës i u sos durimi dhe e msyeni me nji varg f jalë t'ashpa sa i a mbylli gojën. E dij se zilia apo nakari në dashuni asht si krypa në gjellë. Gjithashtu e di se edhe dashnorët ngucen e besdisen fort kur hanë tepër nga kjo krypë njelmuese deri në helmim. Të gjitha këto i kisha ndigjuem prej atyne që i kanë sprovue dhe m'a merrte mendja edhe mue se, shumë herë, munde të ngjajnë moskuptime e dyshime midis atyne që u kanë rasë zemrave të veta nga nji kuintal ndiesi flakruese dashunore. Por nuk m'a merrte mendja se krymbi i dyshimit e i nakarit mundet me e brejtë edhe zemrën e nji grueje të mplakun dhe që disa herë asht bamë nanë. Mbasandaj prej kuj me dyshue se?! Prej nji burrit që ka kalue të 50 vjetët e moshës së vet dhe që, deri në fanatizmë, arrin me i respektue porosit e fes. Përmbi të gjitha ai nuk asht as edhe i bukur. Nuk them se asht i shemtueshëm, por s'asht edhe I bukur. Për shembëll ka sy të zij, por qepallet i ka mjaft të rralla; ka kokë vezake e faqe të plota, por hundën e ka të shtrrembët; ka shtat të plotë, por shalët i ka disi të shtrembëta si dy kiza me korriz jashtë; ka krahënuer të gjanë, por ka edhe do duer të mbëdha e plot lesh. Disa thonë se leshi ndër duer të meshkujve asht shenjë fisnikije, por mue, për Zotin, nuk më mbushet mendja se leshi mundet me e fisnikue njeriun. Përkundrazi kisha me thanë se leshi ndër duar asht shenjë primitiviteti, moszhvillimi ase papërsosmënije në pikpamje fizike. Un fisnikin e njerut e kuptoj nga veprat e nga sjelljet e tija e jo nga leshi i duerve. Shkurt ai nuk asht nga ata që mund të admirohet prej nji femne si i bukur dhe t'a trembi njerkën se mos i rrëshqet nga dora.
Asht provue se jo vetëm njerzit por edhe kafshët kanë zili. Gjithashtu asht vu re se femnat janë aq ziliqare sa e humbin mendjen dhe arrijnë me bamë gjithshka kur i kafshon grenza e nakarit. Por zili, them, do t'i kishte hije, deri diku, nji gocës që dashunon ase ndonji nuses së re e jo nji grueje të mplakun. Veç kësaj asht marrëzi me dyshue prej nji njeriut, si im atë, që kur kthen në shtëpi asht i ndragun kambë e krye me voj, me tëlyen, me uthull e me të tjera. Prandaj kurrsesi nuk e gjej t'arsyeshëm dyshimin e saj kundrejt t'im et dhe këtë farë zilije i a atribuoj mendjes së sa trashamane që nuk mbrrin me gjykue me kthjelltësi dhe me arsyetue drejt. Me këtë mënyrë njerka i ndjell vetëhes hidhënime e mërzitje pa qenë nevoja dhe pa pasë ndonji shkak t'arsyeshëm. Kësisoj vetë e cenon lumnin e vet. Po. Ka shumë njerës të lumtun në këtë botë që nuk e dijnë se janë të lumtun, pse mendjes së tyne i mungon drita e nevojshme për me e pamë jetën e vet ashtu si rrjedh rithmikisht. Këta typa, të shumtën e herëve, bahen manijakë të mërzitshëm dhe vetë kërkojnë jetën dhe bahen shokët e të mjerëve. Edhe njerka e eme hyn në rradhën e këtyne mendje-lehtëve, ndoshta e shtyeme prej Destenit për t'i lamë mëkatet e mundimeve që më ka bamun mue. Ndoshta.

27 Qershuer
Irena asht e lumtun. Po. Herë mbas here asaj I vjen i dashuni në shtëpi dhe, orë të tana, rrijnë tue bisedue. Ah sa lakmojsha me qenë si ajo. I kam zili. Ajo u fejue me atë që që dashunue dhe tash projekton se si t'a ngrehi folen e lumnis. Ku ka ma mirë? Kanë vendosë të martohen në Vjeshtë dhe prindët e tyne e kanë, pëlqye kët vendim. Prandaj, qysh tash, kanë nisë përgatitjet për dasmë. S'ka dyshim se të lumtuna janë ato që i kënaqin zemrat dhe të mjera janë ato që s'mundin me i argëtue dëshirat e tyne. Por ma të lumtuna janë ato që nuk gjejnë asnji pengim prej prindërvet të vet në realizimin e andrrimeve të tyne lumnuese. Edhe un andrroj nji lumni, por druej se do të ndeshi në pengime të ndryshme e sidomos në kundërshtimin e pathyeshem të babës, pse ai, për fat të keq, nuk asht në gjendje me e çmue të drejtën e bijës së vet.

2 Korrik
- Sihariq, Dije, se erdh Shpendi - më tha sot Irena sa më pa. Zemra më rrafi me hof dhe shtatin m'a kapulloi nji hafsh i nxehtë.
- Përse më thue... sihariq? - i thashë me za të dridhshëm.
- Kot. Dishka më shtyni. Më fal në të hidhnova - m'a bani ajo e qeshun dhe tue më shique ndër sy.
I ula syt, pse nuk guxojsha t'a shof ma gjatë. Druejsha se mos m'a hetojë atë që mshef mbrenda zemrës.
Dje paska ardhë bashkë me t'amën e të motrën. Paska zanë shtëpi këtu. Sot në mëngjes kishte ardhë ke Xha Simoni për vizitë. E paska mbarue shkollën tue dalë ndër të parët. Qe tash filuen netët e andrrave. Nisën netët që do të kalohen pa gjumë dhe tue i ndigjue rrafjet e zemrës së gandueme prej tij. Mbas sodi kam për t'i ndimë, ma fort se kurdoherë, dridhjet e zemrës së dehjun prej dashunis. Mbas këndej kam për t'i njoftë mëngjezet e trandafilta dhe kam për t'i shijue agimet e ndritshme që ka me pjellë imagjinata e dashunis vajëznore. Mbas sodi kam për t'a njoftë, ma së miri, botën e msheftë të dashunis. Oh sa ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo t'a ambëlsueka jetën, por të robnueka e s'të lanka me rrëshqitë nga prehni i saj. Qeh s'më merr gjumi. Mendoj se ai tash asht këtu. Vetëm disa rrugë e disa shtëpi më ndajnë prej tij. Mbas sodi ai ka me jetue këtu si bashkëqytetar i em.
Mbas këndej edhe ai, si un, ka me e thithë kët ajr që prekin, butas, buzët e mija të nxehta nga ethet e dashunis. Qeh më duket sikur jam tue e thithë at ajr që ai ka nxjerrë nga goja e vet e pastër. Më gjan sikur e ndi frymën e tij të vokët që m'a lëmon fëtyrën t'eme. Qeh syt e tij plot shkëndia gjallnije e flakëruese. Qeh fëtyra e tij e qeshun. E si mund të flej me zemër të trazueme që vlon përmbrenda? Natyrisht s'mundem. Nuk dij se në cilën lagje e në cilën shtëpi banon. Me gjith këtë u krijue në fantizin t'eme nji banesë që tash ka marrë hijen dhe dukjen e bukur të Qabës së dashunis s'eme. Qeh e shof, si nëpër vegim, se ka ramë mbi shtrat e po flen amblas tue marrë frymë lehtë si ndonji foshnje e padjallzueme dhe e njomë. Syt e zij janë të mbyllun. Qepallet e zeza bajnë hije mbi fytyrën e tij të bukur dhe gjajnë si ushta të zeza që ruejnë thesarët e grumbulluem n'ato dy kupa të ndritëshme. Flokët e zij, palë palë, i kanë ramë mbi ball. Krahët i ka nxjerrë, jashtë mbulesës së bardhë, ndoshta, për t'i a shtue asajë bukurin e bardhënis. Dorën e djathtë e ka livarë; të majtën e ka vu mbi zemër, si të donte me i pushue rrafjet e saja të forta. Buzët herë mbas here, lëvizin nga pak. Duket sikur flet përgjumshëm, por s'mundet me e kuptue çdo njeri. Vetëm veshi i zemrës së puthun prej tyne mundet me i ndigjue e me i kuptue. Asht n'andër e kuvendon me dikë. Ndoshta me... mue. Ah sikur t'isha un, makar n'andërr, ajo së cilës i flet aq ambël. Më dridhet dora dhe s'po mundem me shkrue, pse m'asht shkri zemra. Ajo shurgullon përmbrenda nga valët e forta që përplasen në njena tjetrën me forcë të madhe.

4 Korrik
E pashë Shpendin. Ai kishte ardhë sot ke Xha Simoni. Ishte ulë buzë dritares së hapun në kthinën e Irenës. Un nuk e pashë, pse e kisha krrusë kokën.
- Irenë! - thirra kur u avita ke dera, pa vu re se kush ishte mbrenda.
- Dije! - gjegji ajo. - Ç'don? - pyeti.
Pa i u përgjegjë u futa në kthinë. Edhe kur hyna mbrenda s'e pashë. U drejtova kah Irena q'ishte ulë kundrejt tij.
- M'ep nji libër, Irenë, se jam mërzitë tepër - i thashë dhe u afrova ke bibliotheka. Kapa nji libër dhe e hapa.
- Ç'farë libri don Dije? - pyeti ajo.
- N j i . . . nji që të m'a hjek mërzin e shpirtit - thashë.
- Epi nji libër vjershash, nji libër që të dikojë gaz e harë, nji libër që t'a këmbejë, me nji fuqi magjike, mërzin në gëzim - tha dikush.
M'u duk si zani i tij. Kur e ktheva kryet pashë se ai po më pritte me buzë në gaz. Ai vetë ishte libri i gjallë i porositun prej tij, libri i dëshiruem aq fort prej zemrës s'eme dhe që ka fuqin magjike me më lumnue për jetë. Por kush mund i thoshte se?...
- A! - bana e harlisun dhe e mahnitun.
Nji kahkaha e fortë e Irenës ushtoi mbrenda kthinës me tingujt e hollë të nji kristalit që thyhet. Bana me ikë, por s'munda. Më ndalën në vend syt e tij plot shkëndia magnetike. Më mbajtën ata sy që un nuk mundem me u a durue shiqimin depertues.
- Përse ikni Zojushë? Na jemi pamë aq herë sa e ka humbë ma vlerën ai kuptim ase qëllim që ju ban
me u mshefë prej meje - tha.
Un ende qendrojsha në vend, në kambë. Nji harë e ambël m'a kishte pushtue shpirtin. Librin që kisha në dorë e kisha rrasë mbi zemër, pse ajo më rrifte fort. Syt e tij të qeshun, por edhe si lutës, ishin ngulë mbi mue si dy projektorë të fuqishëm që t'i terratisin syt. Fëtyra e tij dalë-ngadale, më gjajti sikur nisi me u qarkue me do rrathë rrezesh shkëlqyese. Isha mahnitë.
- Rri Dije, se s'të shef kush - më tha Irena tue më kapë për krahu. Atëhere m'u duk sikur u shkunda jermijet. E mblodha vetëhen dhe ika me vrull. Kur u ktheva në shtëpi u mbylla në kthinën t'eme për t'a qetsue zemrën e trazueme dhe për t'i mendue fjalët që më tha. Njimij kuptime u dhanë fjalëve të tija dhe njimij spjegime u dhashë veshtrimeve të tij përpise.

7 Korrik
Irena, me sa kuptoj, interesohet shumë që t'a lidhi zemrën t'eme me atë të Shpendit dhe të sigurojë mundësit e lumnis s'onë. Sot mbas dreke më thirri dhe, mbassi më futi në shtëpi të vet, më njofti se kishte ardhë Mamë Hija, e ama e Shpendit, dhe se donte me më njoftë me të.
- Jo - i thashë - më vjen turp.
- Pse të vjen turp? Eja se ajo asht nji grue aq e mirë sa ke me e dashtë sa t'a shofish - më tha dhe, tue më tërhekë gati rrëshanas, më futi mbrenda.
- Hajde Dije - më tha Mamë Gjystina sa më pa,
Un u skuqa dhe mbeta në kambë, në fund të kthinës, si t'isha gozhdue aty. M'ishte nxemë krejt shtati. Përshëndeta vetëm me nji të luejtun të kokës dhe pa mund me qitë nga goja asnji fjalë. Irena përsëri më kapi për dore dhe, tue më tërhekë drejt s'amës së Shpendit, i tha:
- Nuk e njifni Zojushën Dije. Kjo asht shoqja e eme e dashun; asht fqija e jonë, bija e Zotni Sulë Kërthizës.
- Gëzohem që po të njof moj bijë. Për ty më ka folë shumë mirë Zoja - donte të thonte për Mamë Gjystinën - dhe Irena - tha tue më shique butë e ambël.
U avita dhe i a kapa dorën me i a puthë, por ajo më tërhoq dhe më puthi në ball. Mbasandaj m'uli ngjat vetëhes dhe nisi me më pyetë për vetëhe, për t'em atë, për njerkën e për fëmijt. Ma në fund më tha:
- Zoja dhe Irena, me sa kam kuptue, të dojshin fort, por ti me të vërtetë, qenke për t'u dashtë bija e eme. Këto paskan të drejtë që të lavdëruekan. Edhe un kam me të dashtë si Fijen e si Shpendin. Dashtë Zoti që të bahesh e lumtun në jetë. Tue folë kësodore m'i lëmonte flokët e kokës dalënga-dale.
Mamë Hija, sikundër do t'a thrres ase më pëlqen t'a thrres, ishte nji grue nja 45 vjeçare, me shtat të naltë, me kokë vezake, me flokë të thijun, me ball të gjanë, me vetulla të holla, me sy të zij, me hundë të drejtë dhe me qafë të gjatë. Tue i kujtue përpjekjet që kishte bamë ajo me gjindarmët me armë në dorë tha tue u mundue t'a mas guximin e saj m'u shtue kërshëria për të. Mora kurajë dhe nisa me e shique, ma fort për të gjetë në fëtyrën e sajë shenjat dalluese t'amazonës Shqiptare dhe për t'a bindë vetëhen se ndodhesha para nji heroinës.
Shkathtësia në lëvizjen e duervet, xixëllimi i herëmbasëherëshëm i syvet të zij, mrrullja e vetullave në rasa ashpërimi të fjalimit dhe të matunit në të shprehun të mendimit, me nji f jalë zhdrivielltia e dallueshme në të gjithë gjymtyrët, më banë të besoj se ajo, përnjimend, kishte nji vullnet të madh, kishte nji veçanti dhe se ishte, me të vërtetë, nji kreshnike, nji trashëgimtare e Teutës krenare dhe se në dejt e saj vlonte gjaku i nanave Illyriane.
Syt e saj të butë e t'ambël, herë herë, egërsoheshin, shkrepshin e vetëdijshin. Atëhere të dukesh sikur po i shef sqenat e tmershme, sikur lufton me ata që i vranë burrin me dy djelmt e vet dhe mija e mija kreshnikë tjerë. Në këtë rasë, nga xixëllimet dhe fikjet e paprituna të syvet të saj, zbulohesh lehtas shqetësimi që i a mbushte zemrën. Shkurt në syt e saj pasqyrohesh nji mall i pambaruem dhe nji tristim i thellë. Kjo grue të bante t'a nderojsh dhe t'a duesh. E kjo ishte e ama e Shpendit, e atij që un e dashunoj me gjithë shpirt.

10 Korrik
Marr vesh se nji farë Fazli Pllaja më paska kërkue për grue, por im atë, për fat të mirë, nuk kishte ndigjue me më dhanë, pse ai s'qenka i rodit të mirë. Në kohen t'onë e në shoqnin t'onë të gjithë ata që nuk kanë nji pozitë të fitueme me pasuhi ase me fuqi, nuk janë nga rodi i mirë. Kultura e morali ende s'kanë mundë me u ngjitë në kikël dhe me e fitue çmimin e parë. Kjo ngjarje më bani të mendohem shumë për fatin t'em. Druej se mos më martojë im atë me ndonji njeri pa me më pyetë fare. Ç'të bëj? Edhe un nuk dij. Kam mbetë në mëshirën e fatit; jam e trembun nga droja se mos më qëllon ndonji shigjetë shituese e helmuese.

12 Korrik
Prap takova me Shpendin. Më gjet sot tue këndue nji libër ke Irena. U çova me ikë, por ai qëndroi ke praku i derës dhe tha:
- Ju, Zojushë, ishit njoftë me t'eme amë dhe ajo, menjiherë, ju kishte simpathizue. Mbassi u njoftët me të, përse nuk dëshironi me u njoftë edhe me mue? Un, ju siguroj se s'jam i egër. Jam biri i asaj grueje që ju njoftët disa ditë ma parë. E në mos ju pëlqeu ajo, keni të drejtë me më përbuzë edhe mue.
- Jo - thirra menjiherë si t'isha shty nga nji fuqi.
- Lypset të krenoheni. Zotni, për atë nanë të mirë që kishit dhe duhet t'a ndini vetëhen të lumtun në pranin e sajë - i thashë tue bëlbëzue.
- Ju falem nderit shumë për simpathin që ushqeni për t'eme amë - gjegji dhe mandej bani nji hap përpara. M'a zgjati dorën tue më thanë: Ju lutem më lejoni t'ju paraqitem si...
- Epja dorën Dije - briti Irena.
U hutova. E ndiva se u skuqa, pse nji hafsh i nxehtë m'a mbuloi shtatin. Me gjithë turpin e math që kisha, dishka më shtynte me i u bindë dëshirit të tij. Prandaj i a dhashë dorën. Ai u përkul para meje dhe m'a shtrëngoi dorën tue më hudhë nji veshtrim t'ambël e të thekshëm. I ula syt. Veshtrimi i tij plot shkëndia e përcëlloi zemrën t'eme. Nji frigë e paspjegueshme, e bashkueme me nji kënaqësi të thellë, m'a trazoi shpirtin.
- Besomëni, Zojushë, se jam i lumtun në këtë ças dhe lus që të mos m'a kurseni këtë lumni edhe mbas sodi - tha.
- Ju....Ju.... S'munda me thanë gja, pse nuk isha e zoja t'a urdhënoj vetëhen e të gjej nji përgjigje të përshtatshme. Për fat të mirë m'erdhë Irena në ndihmë dhe më shpëtoi nga ajo gjendje kritike. Më kapi për krahu dhe m'uli mbi karrike tue më thanë:
- Rri, Dije, e mos fol, se disaherë heshtja asht shprehja ma e fortë se sa tallazi i fjalëve që shpërthen nga goja.
Me të vërtetë ashtu asht. Mbasi u ula e ngrita kryet dhe e pashë Shpendin që më shiqonte me buzë në gaz dhe me nji mënyrë të veçantë. Oh sa i hijshëm më dukesh! A thue se përnjimend, asht aq i bukur e i dashun, apo më vjen mue pse e dashunoj? Kush e din.
- Mos u tremb! - më tha Irena. - Rri e qetë, se un po përgjoj prej këtu mos vjen kush. Po erdh jot njerkë ase ndonjeni nga kalamajt, menjiherë, kam me e mshefë Shpendin në mësandër. Shpendi bani buzën në gaz. Irena tue e tregue me gisht mësandrën u ul buzë dritares që shef kah oborri. Un dridhesha. Dojsha t'i flas dishka, por nuk dijsha ç't'i them. Përpiqesha me i gjetë ato f jalë që netë e ditë me radhë kisha sajue për me i a thanë, por të gjitha i kisha harrue. Isha turbullue fare. I kisha ulë syt dhe po rrijsha si ndonji pulë e squllosun prej shiut t ë . . . . djersëve. Ai i dha dum se isha hutue. Prandaj, menjiherë, nisi me folë. Më pyeti se cilat libra më pëlqejshin ma fort, a më kandesh muzika dhe të tjera si këto. Mu atëhere kur un kisha nisë me u kthjellue, e ndiva zanin e njerkës që m'a thirrte emnin. U çova dhe ika mbassi i a shtrëngova dorën. Kur i a shtrëngova dorën, si herën e parë ashtu edhe nashti, më gjajti sikur u preka nga nji fuqi elektrike që t'a pershkon krejt shtatin me forcë dhe të ban të dridhesh. Pa dyshim ishte fuqia e dashunis ajo që m'a rrëqethi trupin me nji të prekun të dorës. Oh sa fort e dashunoj! Më duket se po shkallis prej ngucjeve të parreshtuna që më ban zemra. Oh sa i ambël e i dashun që asht! Oh sikur të më dashunonte e të bahesh i emi.

13 Korrik
Meti asht i squet e i dashun. Un at e due ma shum se të tjerët dhe më duket se kam të drejtë, pse ai ban disa lodra që të kënaq dhe të tërhek. Qeh nji shembëll: I ishte shqy sot topi i llastikut dhe s'kishte me se me luejtë. I kërkoi s'amës nji koron që të blente nji tjetër, por ajo s'i dha. E pashë se u pezmatue shum. U ul në nji kand të kthinës dhe nisi me shfry tue true me vetëhe. M'u dhims. U afrova dhe i hudha nji koron. Kur e pa koronin në prehën, menjëherë, brodhi në kambë dhe m'u hudh në qafë. Më puthi e më shtrungoi me dashuni.
- T'a kthej neser - më tha mandej.
- S'e due. T'a kam falë - gjegja.
- Ani se m'a ke falë. Edhe un t'a fal - m'a bani tue më shique me sy xixëllues.
- Mirë, por ti s'ke ku merr se...
- I marr tatës.
- Ai s'të nep për ditë.
- Kam me e bamë që të m'api - gjegji mbassi u mendue pak dhe fluturoi për me blemë top. Mbas darke, kur po rrijshim mbi rrogosa të shtrueme n'oborr, i u avit Meti babës dhe, mbassi e veshtroi me buzë në gaz, i tha:
- A bahemi shokë tatë?
- Si thë? - pyeti em atë që s'kish mundë me e përfshimë kuptimin e propozimit që i bahesh prej të birit.Të gjithë u habitëm.
- A bahena shokë po të them - përsëriti Meti.
Nji habi e bashkueme me nji nënqeshje të hollë u duk në fëtyrë të t'im et.
- Me ty me u ba shok a?... - i a priti.
- Po - gjegji Meti me të shpejtë.
- E çfarë shoqnije mund të baj me ty? - i tha em atë me nji farë përbuzje.
- Pse? A s' t'a mbush syn a?..... - i a bani Meti i prekun në sedre.
- Jo. S'po them gja, por nuk marr vesh se si don me u bamë shok me mue - spjegoi im atë.
- Njashtu ma! Si bahen gjith bota - tha Meti.
- Si? M'a thuej!
Të gjithë pritshim me padurim e me veshë të ngrehun se ç'farë përgjigje do t'epte.
- Qeh se si: Ç'të kem un kam me të dhanë ty e ç'të kesh ti ke me më dhanë mue. Kush të të ngasi ty kam me të dalë zot une kush të më ngasi mue ke me më mprojtë ti - spjegoi me serjozitet.
Të gjithëve na snpërtheu gazi. Meti e ktheu kryet kah un dhe m'a shkrepi syn.
- Po ti s'ke kurrgja mor hor - i tha im atë.
- Si s'kam? Eh se ç'kam un! Por ti s'din gja.
- Ndoshta. Por ty, veç kësaj, të rref jot amë, yt vëlla e motrat, kurse mue nuk guxon kush me më prekë me dorë.
- E për këto të mira deh due me u bamë shok me ty - i a priti Meti.
Gazi shpërtheu përsëri.
- Hajt, pra, po bahemi - i tha baba i kënaqun nga përgjigja.
- M'a ep dorën - tha Meti dhe e zgjati të vetën.
- Përse me t'a dhanë dorën?
- Të m'a napish besën se nuk do të m'a bajsh me hile dhe se nuk do të luejsh prej f jalës.
- Mirë pra - gjegji em atë dhe ia shtrëngoi dorën.
Mbassi mbaroi lidhja u ul Meti ngjat babës dhe zu me na shique me kreni për fitimin që kishte pasë. Ndërkohe prap m'a shkrepi syn, por unë përsëri s'kuptova gja. Nuk kishin kalue as edhe pesë minuta qysh nga çasti i lidhjes së shoqnis, kur i a bani Meti:
- M'ep nji koron tate.
- Shka don.
- Nji koron.
- Thyej qafën!
- E! Po na u bamë shokë!... - tha me buzë të mvarun dhe shtoi: A kështu e mban besën?
- Uh ke paskam harrue mor Met - gjegji im atë si i turpnuem.
- Mos harro tjetër herë - verejti Meti tue e shikue me kujdes se mos tallet tata me të.
Na qeshëshim.
- Na, se e ke hak - tha im atë dhe i dha nji koron.
- Të falem nderit or shok - i tha Meti dhe, me koronin në dorë, erdh pranë meje.
- A të thashë? - m'a bani kadal dhe me sy të qeshun.
- Të lumtë! - i thashë dhe e putha me nji dashuni të dyfishueme.
- Menre - më tha mbas pak tue m'a rrasë dorën në prehën.
- S'e due. Mbaje se t'a kam falë.
- Po e mbaj, por mos gabojsh me m'a kërkue përsëri - gjegji dhe u çue. Kërceu nja dy herë prej gëzimit dhe iku tne flejtë tue na e urue natën e mirë. Sikur t'edukohesh mirë kjo fëmi e squetë kush e din se çfarë shërbime të çmueshme do ti bante Shqipnis e njerëzis.

16 Korrik
Të Mërkurën erdh Fahrija e Dajë Dautit dhe më muer për të shkue ke Dajë Haxhiu. Un s'dojsha me shkue se....se më dukesh sikur do të largohem për gjithmonë prej Shpendit, por ajo nguli kambë dhe më muer. Ndejta tri net. Sot u ktheva. Dajë Haxhiu u gëzue shum kur na pa. E porositi të shoqen që të na bante dreka e darka të mira. Mbasandaj u kthye kah Fahrija dhe i dha të kuptoje se asaj i takonte me më zbavitë me lojna e hoka.
- Lueni si në fëmini - tha tue u drejtue kah un.
- Besoj se ju pëlqejnë lodrat e vogjëlis, mbassi ato ju a kujtojnë jetën e ambël e pa brenga që keni kalue dikur.
- Ke të drejtë përgjigja un me buzë në gaz.
- Nashti s'kujtoj të jeni, si atëhere, të patrazueme në shpirt - shtoi mbassi na shiqoi gjatë ndër sy, si të donte me hetue e me zbulue dishka.
- S'dij - gjegja un e prekun në shpirt dhe pak e hutueme.
I mrulli vetullat me nji farë dhimbje, si ajo që tregohet për ato që lypset të mëshirohen, dhe tha:
- Lueni, gëzoni, qeshni, jetoni.
U largue, mandej, si t'ishte i pezmatuem prej gjendjes s'onë të vajtueshme. Un, mahnitshëm, e shiqojsha at plak t'adhuruem që na nxitte t'a gëzojmë e t'a shijojmë jetën. Më dukej sikur e çmonte gjendjen t'onë plot mungesa dhe e zbulonte t'ardhmen e shëmtueshme që na pret.
- Po na s'jemi të vogla që të luejmë si fëmijt - i tha Fahrija kur ai po largohesh.
U kthye. Na kundroi dhe tha:
- Oh sa mirë do t'ishte sikur të ishit të vogla apo të mbeteshit foshnje, të pakën, për nja 10-15 vjet.
- Përse?! - pyeti Fahrija e çuditun.
- Përse?! Sepse....
E këputi dhe e kapërdini fjalën. E tundi kryet si me zemrim dhe shtoi mbas pak me nji za t'egër:
- Na....na jemi fajtorë dhe dënimin, sigurisht, do t'a vuejmë.
Iku mbasandaj si ata që nuk duen me e pamë mjerimin e të dashunve të vet.
- Ç'thotë xhaja kështu Dije? Ai shpesh flet kësodore, por un nuk e kuptoj - tha Fahrija naive që së kishte marrë vesht gja.
- Ku dij un - gjegja si ndër dhambë, pse së kisha nge.
Po. S'kisha nge, se mendja e eme po përpiqesh me i spjegue fjalët e tija enigmatike. Ma në fund solla besim se atij i vinte keq për fatkeqësin t'onë.
- Pse dëshirove të mbetemi të vogla edhe për disa vjet? - e pyeti Fahrija kur u kthye në mbrame.
- Përse? - Sepse sot shumica e mashkujve nuk i shofin punët t'ueja edhe me syt e femnës. Ata gjykojnë sikundër u pëlqen pa i përfillë të drejtat t'ueja. E mbrenda 10-15 vjetve, sigurisht, do të ndrrojnë mendim dhe do t'arrijnë me i çmue të drejtat t'ueja - spjegoi Dajë Haxhiu tue folë me nji farë nxehtësije që të bante të kujtojsh se asht tue nxjerrë lav nga goja e jo frymë.
- Beson se për 10-15 vjet mund të ndrrojë kjo mendësi? - pyeta.
- Po, besoj. Mbrenda këtyne vjetve, me doemos, do të shembet bota e vjetër e do të krijohet bota e re - gjegji tue e thithë cigaren me aq forcë sa të dukesh sikur don me i përpimë krejt hidhësit e shoqnis së sotme për me mos i a lanë trashëgim asajë së nesërmes.
- Po mbulesa ç'asht Dajë Haxhiu? - pyeta un mbas nji heshtjeje të shkurtun.
- Mbulesa? - bani tue i mrrullë vetulat. - Ajo asht... shpikja e përçudëshme e disa fanatikëve që i a kanë ulë vlerën fës s'onë. Asht nji zakon i mbetun prej mija vjetsh dhe që mprohet prej turmave fanatike si ligjë fetare.
- A nuk urdhënon feja me u mshefë e me u mbulue?
- Jo. Feja nuk robnon, por liron. Vetëm duhet të nderohet porosia fetare e morale që ban Kurani për t'i mbulue pjesët e turpëshme të shtatit.
- Asht e dijtun.
- A t'i hjekim, pra, çarçafët? - pyeeti Fahrija.
- Jooo.
- Përese?
- Sepse ju grijnë fanatikët; sepse duhet të vijë koha që të hudhen tej ata llome që i a kanë ngjitë fës - gjegji.
- Q'u thue gocave ashtu mor burrë? - i tha e shoqja që kishte ardhë pak ma parë dhe i kishte qëndrue mbas shpine.
- Të vërtetën moj grue - përgjigj, mbassi e kthei kryet mbrapa dhe e pa.
- Si? Don me i qitë jashtë pa çarçaf?
- Jo, moj e urueme, jo. Un nuk i qis pa çarçaf, por feja, ajo fë që disa fanatikë thonë se e urdhënon mbulesën - gjegji.
- Hej! - bani e shoqja e harlisun.
- Po të kishje pasë gocë ti Dajë Haxhiu a do t'a mbulojshe? - pyeta.
- Do t'a lijsha të lirë të vendoste vetë e t'a zgjidhte njenën dysh: lirin ase robnin - i a bani dhe u ngrit me dalë.
- E! A e ndigjove se si tha xhaja? - tha mbas pak Fahrija tue e thye heshtjen qi kishte plakosë.
- E ndigjova.
- Ç'mendon nashti?
- Nashti? Nashti mendoj sikur t'isha djalë.
- Sikur t'ishje djalë?! - bani e habitun.
- Po.
- Ç'do të bajshe?
- Do t'i shpallsha luftë botës fanatike dhe do të vazhdojsha derisa të ngadhnojsha ase të mbarojsha.
- Ke të drejtë - tha dhe heshti. Duket se edhe atë e rrëmbyen mendimet.
Tasht që po i shkruej këto rrradhë prap mendoj mbi gjendjen t'onë të mjerueme. Ata që kanë mend, që kanë ndërgjegje të pastër dhe shpirt të dlirët, pa dyshim, e shofin me tmer se sa të vrazhdët, se sa të ndytë e të shëmtueshme e kemi jetën na sot. Jeta e jonë asht e zbrazët, e kotë, mërzitëse dhe pa asnji ngjyrë. Ajo ma fort i gjason vdekjes se sa rrojtjes. Jemi burgosë dhe na asht mohue çdo e drejtë. A ka çarçafi bazë morale dhe a urdhërohet prej fës? Jo. Atëhere ç'asht kjo bolbë për na të mjerat? A asht çarçafi, me të vërtetë, kështjelli i papushtueshëm që ruen nderin e femnës? A asht çarçafi nji shtërrak midis nderit e turpes? Pa dyshim jo. Nderin e femnës e ruen karakteri i sajë i fortë dhe jo ajo pece e bardhë ase e zezë që i a mbulon shtatin. Para mburojes së patro nditshme të karakterit, pa tjetër, qëndron e pacenueshme virgjinia e pastërtia e femnës. Ajo që asht mbrujtë me nji edukatë të shëndoshë dhe asht pajue me vlerat morale të trashëgueme bres mbas brezi prej stërgjysheve, e ruen nderin si nji pasuni të vlershme që e ban krenare, por jo si nji teshë të futun në thes. Prandaj mbulesa, sikundër tha edhe Dajë Haxhiu, asht nji shpikje që nuk i shërben qëllimit t'atyne që e porosisin. Përkundrazi asht nji pengesë e pakapërcyeshme për zhvillimin dhe naltësimin e femnës Muslimane. Po të kqyret shoqnia e jonë me synin e pagabueshëm të nji studjozit, lehtazi, do të konstatohet se demoralizimi e korrupsioni asht ma shum ndër qytete se sa ndër katunde, ku femna nuk asht futë nën zgjedhën e çarçafit. Nuk kujtoj se mund të guxojë kush me pretendue se fusharaket ase malësoret tona janë ma pak fetare dhe ma pak të ndershme se na qytetaret. Brezat e ardhëshëm, pa dyshim, do të çuditen se si e kemi durue këtë robni që na asht impozue me përdhunë. Në nji kohë kur bota mundohet me i kapërcye kufijt e stratosferës për t'i kolonizue planetet dhe përpiqet me zgjidhë probleme me randësi kryesore, na qajmë hallin e çarçafit dhe e vrasim mendjen se a duhet t'a hjekim apo jo? Oh të mjerat na. Un, po t'isha djalë, do t'i tregojsha botës mashkullore se dora që përkund djepin asht ajo që e rrotullon boshtin e fatit të njerzis, sepse ajo dhe vetëm ajo e drejton jetën kah horizontet e ndrituna ase t'errta. Por mjerisht s'jam djalë dhe si femën nuk mundem me e nxjerrë zanin.
Sot në mëngjes, mbassi ika nga Dajë Haxhiu, bashkë me Fahrijen shkova ke ajo, ku qëndrova nja nji orë. Ndërkohë erdh Bedrija, nji e njoftuna e Fahrijes. Kjo ishte nji vajzë nja 16 veçare, sy e vetull zezë, shtat hollë, buzë trashë, dhambë bardhë, hundë drejtë dhe qafë gjatë. Me nji fjalë ish mjaft e bukur. Kishte ardhë me marrë do figura lulesh për me qëndisë dishka. Mbas përshëndetjes dhe mbassi i a dha figurat e pyeti Fahrija:
- Hej Bedrije! Si i ke punët nashti me at djaloshin që rrin në shtëpi t'ande?
- Mirë - gjegji ajo mbassi shiqoi kah un pak si me droje.
- Kjo asht kushrina e eme - tha Pahrija tue më tregu mue.
- Mos druej! Fol!
- Mirë pra - përgjigji Bedrija me buzë në gaz dhe tue u spërdredhë.
- Nashti ka filue me më folë ambël e...
- Beson se të don? - pyeti Fahrija tue i a premë fjalën.
- Po. Dje i dhashë nji letër dhe kërkova të takohem me te.
- Po pse i shkrove letër, kurse ti e ke në shtëpi dhe e takon për çdo ditë?
- Në letër i kam shkrue edhe dishka tjetër. Mbarsandaj më vinte turp t'i thom me gojë.
- A!. Po a shpreson se ka me t'u përgjigjë?
- Me doemos, se... më don.
- Hej! - bani Fahrija dhe, mbassi u mendue pak, pyeti: A e more vesh se nga asht?
- Po. Asht Kosovar. Ka vetëm nji nanë plakë dhe nji motër.
- Po emnin a i a mësove?
- Po. Shpend e quejnë, por un e thrres veshshpuem, pse e ka të shpuem veshin e majtë.
- A! - bani Fahrija si e topitun dhe e mpime. Sikur të më kishte ramë pika apo të më goditte rrëfeja, nuk do të tronditesha ma fort se sa kur ndigjova prej gojës së Bedrijes se dashnori i saj qenka Shpendi, ai djaloshi që pak ditë ma parë më foli me nji gjuhë që shprehte kënaqësin e zemrës për njoftjen e bame me mue. M'u dridhën leqet e kambëve dhe qeshë tue u rrëzue për dheu pa pikë fryme. Sedreja, ajo krenari që ka femna dhe që nuk e lejon me u përulë edhe para shoqeve të saja, më mbajti në kambë. Po të mos më vinte turp prej asajë Bedrijes që nuk e njifsha, sigurisht, do të kisha thirrë me shkul të zemrës dhe do t'isha përplasë për tokë si e vdekun. Dëshprimi m'i mveshi syt me nji hije të zezë dhe nga thellësia e zemrës ndiva të ngjitet përpjetë nji valë përvëluese për t'u shprazë nga syt e mij si nji lang i nxehtë e helmatues. Prandaj i ula syt. Po, i ula se nuk dojsha të më diktojë ajo që un tash e urrejsha si shemrën t'eme. Me gjithë atë nuk qava, dhe tue i kafshue buzët, e frenova furin. Kur i ngrita syt pashë se edhe Fahrija ishte zbemë fare.
- Ç'ke - e pyeta pa dashas.
- Kurrgja - gjegji me nji za të mpakët.
Kuptova se edhe ajo kishte qenë shitue prej veshshpuemit. Ika pa e zgjatë ma dhe e tronditun, pse edhe me Fahrijen qenkemi shemra. Kur ktheva në shtëpi, shfreva tue derdhë lot për dashunin e humbun e pa fat që e ka pushtue zemrën t'eme të shkretë. Thonë se femnën e mundon shum nakari. Po. Kjo qenka e vërtetë, por qenka e vërtetë edhe ajo që kur dashunueka femna arrika me e sakrifikue edhe shpirtin. Ma mirë t'i kisha thye kambët e të mos kisha shkue ke Fahrija, se sa shkova dhe vrave vetëhen.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

17 Korrik
Sot në mëngjes erdh Irena ke ne. Mbassi më përshëndeti m'u ankue se pse nuk shkova t'a shof kur u ktheva dje në shtëpi. Ma në fund e shfaqi çudin e vet se si kisha ndejtë tri ditë e tri net larg . . . shtëpis. Më duket se ajo e ka hetue se shka asht grumbullue në zemrën t'eme që flet kësodore, me gjith që pak mbylltas. Ajo, natyrisht, habitesh se qysh kisha ndejte tri ditë larg Shpendit e jo larg shtëpis, por këtë nuk e tha. Të them të drejtën un s'dojsha me ndejtë, por më mbajtën. Dhe u mërzita aq shum sa qeshë tue plasë. Me gjithë këtë, me mend e me zemër, jetova këtu, pranë atij që e dashunoj me të gjitha fuqit e mija të shpirtit e të zemrës. Si thashë edhe ma naltë, kuptohet se Irena e ka pikasë dashunin t'eme, atë dashuni që Shpendi shpirtazi kërkon t'a shfrytëzojë me lajka dhe mandej të m'a kthejë shpinën. Oh mizuer! Kush e din se sa Bedrije, Fahrije e Xhevrije ka si un nëpër skutat e Tiranës që i lajkaton për me i futë në kurthin e poshtnimit. Sido që të ngjajë mue nuk mundet me më përulë, pse un do t'a ndryej në zemër atë dashuni dhe s'do t'a shfaq edhe sikur të pëlsasi prej këtij lëngimi. Irena e pastër, natyrisht, nuk dinte gja për sa kam marrë vesh mbi at djaloshin e rrezikshëm. Prandaj ajo flitte shkoqun dhe ankohesh pse nuk kisha shkue me e pamë. Ku t'a dinte ajo se un nuk shkova nga droja se mos hasem me Shpendin ke ajo. Kam vendosë që të mos e shof ma dhe zemrës me i vu nji gur të randë.
- Ti shkove ke Daja, Dije, por Shpendi m'a lodhi kokën me pyetje të parreshtuna që më drejton për ty - tha ajo mbas pak.
- Ç'pyeste? - thashë me mëllef.
Ajo nuk i dha dum zanit t'em që duel jo nga gërmazi, por nga thellësit e zemrës së plasun.
- Gjithshka: ku asht? Ku ka shkue? Pse ka shkue? Sa do të qindrojë dhe nji varg të gjatë si këto. Ai gjithnji pyet për ty dhe tash besoj se të njef fare mirë - gjegji Irena.
- Nga më njef?
- Të njef prej meje, se un i kam thanë.
- Ti? Çudi! Përse i flet atij për mue?
- Sepse më pyet.
- Në të pyet, ti mos i u përgjiq.
- A mundem se?!
- Pse s'mundesh?
- Pse më vjen keq.
- Të vjen keq?. Pse?!...
Dojsha t'a shpraz vënerin e zemrës tue i kallzue se sa djalë i lig ishte Shpendi, por e mbajta vetëhen, se s'dojsha me e pezmatue.
- Pse at e kam si vëlla dhe ty si motër. Ndoshta ai... - tha dhe u hudh e më rroku për qafe.
Nji copë herë më shtrëngoi e më puthi me nji dashuni shum ma të madhe se atë që ushqen për mue. Mue m'ishin mbushë syt me lot, pse e ndijsha dashunin e pastër të saj dhe se pse zemra e eme, e plagosun randë nga marrdhanjet e Shpendit me Bedrijen, vëlonte prej dëshprimit. Mbas pak çastesh u zhgreha në vaj dhe qava mirë e mirë, plotsisht si ato që duen të shfrejnë e të shpaguhen në vetëvetëhe për gabimin trashanik që kanë bamë tue i dhanë llas zemrës. Irena m'argëtoi dhe u përpoq të më qetsojë. Kërkoi t'a marri vesht shkakun e këtyne lotve të derdhun me aq furri, por nuk i a thashë. Po, nuk i thashë, se due t'a ndryej mbrenda zemës atë tinëzi që deri sot për mue që ma se e shenjtë dhe mbas sodi ka me qenë si nji plagë vdeksuese e trashëngueme nga nji betejë e humbun... Eh jetë. Qofsh shue! Eh dashuni... Qofsh mallkue!

21 Korrik
Qysh atë ditë që ktheva nga Dajë Haxhiu nuk kisha shkelë në shtëpi t'Irenës, me gjith që ajo më ishte ankue dhe më kish ftue. Nuk kisha shkue, por me e thanë të drejtën ky vendim më kushtoi shum shtrehjt, pse e pagova me disa mij hofkëllime dhe me ca litre lot. Me nji anë drojsha se mos e ndeshi a t . . . - ah atë - dhe m'anë tjetër dojsha t'a shof, të paktën, për sc largu. Shpesh më kapshin rrebet dhe e dëshprueme, qajsha tue e mallkue vetëhen. Disa herë bahesha fare foshnje: Kërkojsha t'a mbys por me kusht që t'a ngjall rishtazi!...
Mamë Gjystina dhe njerka qysh dje kishin vendosë me shkue sot diku në vizitë. Njerka përpara se të nisesh më porositi t'a mbylli portën prej mbrenda. Me qenë se edhe fëmijt nuk ishin në shtëpi, sa duel ajo, e mbylla portën dhe u ula në lulishtë, kur kujtojsha se do t'i qetsoj nervat tue lexue në nji libër. Pa kalue shum kohë erdh Irena dhe më ftoi me shkue në shtëpi të sajë për me më diftue dishka interesant. Refuzova dhe nji copë herë nuk i u binda, por ma në fund u përkula nga lutjet e saja. I shkova mbrapa. Kur hymë në kthinë të saj pashë se aty, ngjat bibliotekës, qëndronte në kambë Shpendi. Sa e pashë bana të zbrapsem, por më pengoi Irena tue më kapë për dore e tue më thanë:
- Ku shkon Dije?
- Liromë, se do të shkoj në shtëpi - gjegja tue i hudhë Shpendit nji veshtrim t'egër dhe plot mëllef e duf.
- A prej meje ikni Zojushë? - pyeti ai me za, që tregonte se ishte shqetsue.
- Po prej teje - thirra me mëllef.
- Përse? - pyeti i premë.
- Sepse ti je katil.... - thirra me të tanë forcën e urrejtjes që më kishte grumbullue zilia në zemër.
- Ç'thue Dije? - m'a bani Irena tue më shkundë për krahu.
- Rri ti Irenë - i thashë asaj dhe i dola para Shpendit me nji hof të guximshëm që epte të kuptohet se dojsha të matem me të për t'u shpague. Fëtyra e tij, menjiherë, u zbe. Mbasndaj u mbulue prej nji hijes melankolike. Edhe syt e mij ishin errësue prej lakmis së shpagimit kundrejt atij që kishte qenë idoli i zemrës s'eme. Prandaj po e shifsha turbull, si t'ishte rrokulluem prej reve të zeza.
- Un qenkam katil!? Cilin vrava? - pyeti i turbulluem.
- Të tanë botën - i thashë tue u dridhë prej nervozitetit.
- Gaboheni Zojushë. Un i due njerzit - gjegji me za të këputun.
- Po. Tregohesh sikur i don që t'i mbytish mbasandaj tue i përqeshë mbas shpine - i a bana me qesëndi.
- S'asht e vërtetë. Më thoni se cilin vrava?
- Mue, mue, or i pashpirt? - brita si e tërbueme.
- Un ty të kam shpirt - thirri dhe më rroku për duersh.
- Shporru! - klitha dhe u rrëzova ndër krahët e tij.
Të gjitha femnat janë sensibël, por un jam ma fort se çdo tjetër. Menjiherë përshtypem dhe e humb fuqin e qëndresës. Edhe kësajë rradhe më dërmoi dobsia e nervave dhe u vilanisa. Kur i hapa syt pashë se Shpendi dhe Irena qajshin ke kryet t'em.
- Hej! Si je Dije? - më pyeti Irena me za të përvajshëm dhe tue m'a fërkue ballin me dashuni.
- Hof! - i a bana dhe e ktheva kryet kah muri për t'u mshefë prej Shpendit.
- Shif, Dije, se si qan Shpendi për ty - më tha Irena.
- Qan për Bedrijen i . . . poshtmi - gjegja me zemrim, por me za të këputun.
- Për cilën Bedrije? - pyeti ajo e habitun.
- Për atë që ka në shtëpi - thashë dhe bana të ngrihem për me ardhë në shtëpi.
- Për shpirt të babës e të vëllazënve nuk due tjetër veç teje o engjëll - thirri Shpendi me za të përvajshëm dhe më kapi për duersh.
- Gabohesh, Dije, se Shpendi s'don njeri tjetër veç teje. Të betohem se ai prej kohësh m'a ka hapë zemrën dhe më ka thanë se të don si i marrë - shpjegoi Irena.
- Kam me t'a provue se nuk e due Bedrijen e marrë dhe mërzitse - tha ai me dëshpërim.
Ai dridhesh si thupër dhe qante me dënes. Ai djalosh që kish luftue, me pushkë në dorë, kundër gjindarmëvet, ai që nuk ishte përkulë edhe para vdekjes, tash qante para meje dhe betohesh se nuk dashunonte njeri tjetër veç meje. Nji flad sigurije e argëtoi zemrën t'eme të përvëlueme dhe shpirti nisi me u lehtësue nga ajo peshë e madhe që randonte mbi të. E ktheva kryet dhe e pashë. Syt e tij, të mbushun me lot, shprehshin përvujtnin e atij që kërkonte mëshirë tue thanë:
- Besomë se të due o shpirt! Kij dhimë për mue, Thonë se femna pezmatohet ma shpejt e ma shum se mashkulli. Un, sikundër duket, e kam ma të zhvillueme ndiesin e dhimës se menjiherë ndrydhem para atyne që qajnë.
- Mjaft ma Dije! - më tha Irena dhe u shduk.
- Mjaft ma! - më beson? A më don? - tha Shpendi me za të përvajshëm dhe i krrusun mbi kokë t'eme. Lotët e tij pikojshin mbi mue. M'u sos durimi.
- Poh - thashë dhe i mbylla syt.
- O shpirt! - thirri ai më nji za që gjante sikur dilte nga megjet e nji zemrës së zhuritun prej flakëve shkrumnuese të dashunis. Buzët t'ona ishin bashkue dhe lotët ishin përziem me të njeni tjetrit. Gjithë dyshimet ishin avullue në ças dhe ret e zeza ishin zhdavaritë nga Qielli i mendjes s'eme. Kishte lemë Dielli i lumnis dhe buzët t'ona këndojshin kangën e dashunis për t'a përhirue ngadhnimin e zemravet t'ona. As Leka i Madh që e pushtoi botën, as Napoleoni që i mundi gjeneratat ma të mëdhej të kohës së tij, nuk ngadhnuen sa un, pse ata fituen tokë e kështjej tue derdhë gjak, kurse un tue derdhë lot, pushtova nji zemër që vlen ma shum se mbretnit e tyne.

27 Korrik
Tash gati çdo ditë takohem me Shpendin. Ndihma e Irenës, në këtë mes, ka luejtë rolin kryesuer. Ajo, sikundër e lehtësoj afrimin dhe e përgatiti sheshin e bashkimit t'onë, nashti vazhdon të na përkrahi tue na dhanë lehtësina të ndryshme për me u takue me njeni tjetrin. Ajo asht e kënaqun pse arrini me na pamë të marrun vesh në mes t'onë dhe të dehjun nga dashunia. Na rrëfen se si e ka zbulue dashunin t'onë, si asht kujdesue që të mos hetohemi prej tjerve dhe, ma në fund, si asht përpjekë që të na bashkojë. Mbassi mbaron kallzimi, nis me na përqeshë tue i shkërbye sjelljet e gjeset t'ona. Atëhere na shpërthejmë në gaz dhe qeshim me të madhe. Ven në shpoti ma fort dobësin e nervave të mija dhe tallet me krizat që kam pasë tue u vilanisë. Oh sa cytanike asht bamë Irena nashti! Ajo tash ban njimij lodra për të na tallë, por edhe për të na afrue ma tepër. Jam e lumtun që kam nji shoqe kaq të mirë. Tash atë e due ma fort se përpara, pse asht edhe shoqja e tinëzive të mija. Të gjitha ret e dyshimit e të mosbesimeve, që rrijshin vjerrë e pezull mbi kokën t'eme, tash janë zhdavaritë. Shpendi e ndrroi shtëpin. Iku prej Bedrijes, prej asaj që me rrenat e saja që tue më ba me luejtë mendsh. Ai më dashunon me gjith shpirt dhe ndoshta ma fort se sa meritoj. Ai tash më duket ma i ambël, ma i shoqnueshëm dhe ma i afër ke zemra e eme. Disa herë orë të tana kalojmë tue u fjalosë vetëm e vetëm për t'a matë dashunin e njeni tjetrit. Tash ma jetojmë bashkë, pse edhe në gjumë andrrojmë për shoqi shoqin. Un e ndjek dhe e përcjell, me mend, në te gjitha orët e ditës. Sigurisht edhe ai si un asht. Çdo punë e çdo mendim kërkojmë t'i a përshtatim dashunis s'onë. Ajo që nuk pajtohet me natyrën e dashunis s'onë, për ne, nuk ka vlerë, nuk ka jetë. Oh se ç'qenka njeriu që dashunon. Ai qenka nji pus i pashterrun ndiesish dhe goja e tij nji kovë shprehjesh dashunije. Se ku gjinden gjitha ato fjalë! Edhe un çuditem se nga burojnë gjitha ata dëshira e lakmi që për ndokend do t'ishin foshnjarake, por për ne janë tepër të çmueshme dhe t'arta.Sa shpejt ik ora se?!. Ajo nuk ndihet fare dhe; kundër dëshirit t'onë, fluturon me krahë të lehta dhe krahas me rrezet e shpejta të Diellit.

30 Korrik
Befas u hap sot mbas dreke porta e shtëpis dhe hyni mbrenda Rizai bashkë me nji katundar që kishte sjellë nji kalë të ngarkuem me qymyr... Un, njerka dhe Hallë Hatixheja, asokohe, ndodheshim t'ulun mbi nji rrogosë në lulishte. Hallë Hatixheja, menjiherë, e mbuloi fëtyrën me dorë dhe, tue u kthye kah ne, thirri:
- Uh u shoftë! Na pa... dreqi.
Un u çova në kambë dhe mbeta e habitun, me gjith që halla më bërtite:
- Ik e mshifu moj qyqe!
Njerka vrapoi kah gjelltorja që të mshifesh, por tue ngamë u pengue dhe u rrokullis si ndonji tinar. Sa turp dhe punë e shëmtueshme asht kur rrëzohet femna me - kambë përpjetë. Këtë e provova sot me njerkën. S'munda me e mbajtë gazin dhe qesha me të madhe kur pashë se njerka u plandos dhe që tue e thye qafën. Katundari ishte nji plak nja 70 vjeç, me shtat vigani, me mustaqe të mëdha dhe pak i krrusun. Brekushet e zeza i kishte të grisuna dhe aty këtu t'arnueme. Xhoken e vjetër e kishte hudhë mbi kalë. Kësula e tij, dikur e bardhë, ish nximë prej pluhunit të qymyrit dhe ish zhulosë rreth e rrotull prej djersës. Plokët e thijun të kokës kund kund ishin nximë prej pluhunit të qymyrit. Duert dhe fëtyrën i kishte të murme e të nxime prej Diellit dhe prej qymyrit. Djersët e fëtyrës, herë mbas here, i mshinte me pëllmbën e dorës ase me kindin e mangës. E shkarkoi qymyrin dhe u largue pa verejtë n'asndonji anë si t'ishte njeri i pangacmuem prej kërshëris dhe si i mpinë prej brengjeve të jetës. Kush e din se ku e kishte mendjen i ngrati kur na shkëpurdheshim me ikë e me u mshefë prej tij. Kush e din se ç'vlonte në trut e tij të lodhun nga vuejtjet e jetës kur njerka dhe halla po shfrejshin tue truem e tue shamë. E pse e përbuzshin dhe e mallkojshin të ngratin? Sepse i kishte pamë. Çudi! Ndoshta syt e tij nuk panë kurrgja, mbassi mendja e tij, sigurisht, do të ketë qenë e grabitun prej halleve të sigurimit të jetesës së fëmijve. Ndoshta ai nuk ndigjoi gja, pse mendja e tij pa dyshim, do të ketë qenë përpjekë me e bamë llogarin e atyne sendeve që do të blente me të hollat e qymyrit për kalamajt e vet të zveshun, të zbathun dhe ndoshta edhe t'unshëm. I shkreti katundar! Njerkën zijoshe apo hallën e rregjun nga mosha do t'a shifte qyqari? Fytyrën e zezë të njerkës apo fëtyrën rumbullake të hallës që asht plot rrudha, taman si nji... sahan sutlash?... Oh sa fanatike janë këto plakat t'ona.
Kur u mbyll porta tue kërsitë me zhurmë mbas shpinës së tij, krisi poterja mbrenda shtëpis. Njerka e rroku Rizanë dhe i a zbuti shpinën, pse ai kishte hymë mbrenda me burrin e huej pa lajmue fare. Po!... Mbasandaj u kthye kah un dhe nisi me më shamë, pse nuk isha mshefë, menjiherë, prej katundarit. Edhe halla u bashkue me të. Nji copë herë më shanë dhe më paralajmuen se do të digjesha në flakët e pashueshme të Xhehenemit, mbassi më kishte pamë ai katundari. Vall ç'do të thoshte nji shoqe e qytetnueme Europjane po t'a shifte këtë sqenë dhe po t'i ndigjonte këto përbuzje e kërcnime? Kush e din. Ndoshta ajo nuk dp t'u besonte syvet e veshëvet të vet dhe do të kujtonte se ka parnë nji... andërr të keqe.

2 Gusht
Dje Meti, tue u zanë me Feriden, kishte thye nji xham. Për kët shkak njerka e rrafi, ashtu si më rrifte mue dikur, tue i ramë me grushta krës dhe tue e përplasë për muri. M'u dhims djali që ulërinte. Prandaj shpejtova me e shpëtue, por ajo nuk e leshonte, se donte te shtrejë e të ngopet në të. Fjalët e lutjet e mija nuk mundën me e zbutë. Vazhdonte t'i sjelli. Ma në fund e kapi djalin për fyti, me të dyja duert, dhe nisi me e shtrëngue. Metit i u këput zani dhe i u zgurdulluen syt. Ë pashë se asht tue e mbytë fëmin e vet kjo shtrigë. Prandaj e rroka për duersh dhe, tue e tërhekë me të tanë fuqin t'eme, e shqita prej çunit.
- Hiqu! shporru! - bërtitte kjo arrushë e egër dhe vërsulesh t'a kapi djalin që u struk në nji çip të kthinës.
Foshnja dridhesh prej tmerit dhe cingëronte nga dhimbja e grushtave. Turijt i ishin përlang nga gjaku që i kishte shpërthye nga goja e hunda. Gjendja e tij ishte aq e dhimshme sa me t'a coptue zemrën, por ajo bishë, që e kishte pjellë këtë fatzi, nuk ndinte dhimë për të. Përkundrazi e urrente dhe donte me e shqye. Trupi i em delikat, natyrisht, nuk mund të kishte fuqi përballuese e penguese për nji kohë të gjatë kundrejt atij shtati prej viganesh. Prandaj i thirra djalit:
- Ik Met! Ik e shko ke tata në dyqan!
Djali i trembun, në fillim, u mat dhe nuk guxoi nga droja. Mbasandaj, mbas porosis së përsëritun, u çue dhe, tue shique trembshëm, iku e shpëtoi. Atëhere njerkën e kapën rrebet ma fort dhe nisi me m'u kërcnue.
- Pse s'më lë t'a mbytsha? Ç'ke ti? Kush je ti që më pengon? - thoshte si në të përçartë e me zemrim të madh.
Përpiqesh të më mposhti për të shfry në mue.
- Ç'ke ti? Pse m'a shpëtove? - briti përsëri si e luejtun mendsh.
- Më dhimset se e kam vëlla mori shtrigë - i thashë ma në fund me të tanë dufin e urrejtjes që m'ishte grumbullue në zemër. Mbasandaj bana të shqitem. E përmblodha krejt fuqin dhe, mbassi e shtyna me hof, u tërhoqa mbrapsht. Pa humbë kohë u vuna në të ikun, por ajo m'u turr, si nji bishë e egërsueme për së tepërmi dhe më kapi mu në prak të derës.
- Ku shkon mori dosë? - më thirri me nji za të vrazhdët tue më kapë për zverku me dorën e sajë të madhe si ndonji shputë arrushe. Më mëshoi me të tanë forcën e vet dhe më përplasi për dheu. Un klitha e lemerisun dhe mbeta si gjysmë e vdekun. Ndërkohë arrini Mamë Gjystina dhe Irena. E larguen njerkën dhe qëndruen ke kryet t'em. Të dyja më shiqojshin me dhimbje të thellë. Më ndihmuen me u çue e me e lamë fëtyrën që m'ishte ndragë, pse edhe mue më kishte shpërthye gjaku nga goja e nga hunda. M'i ndrroi robet Irena dhe, bashkë me Mamë Gjystinën, më çuen në shtëpi të tyne. Em atë as më pyeti se si ndodhi ngjarja. Më hudhi disa veshtrime t'egra dhe zu me hofkëllue në shenjë zemrimi. Me kaq muer fund ngjarja, por ua jam e dobët dhe vazhdoi të nxjerr gjak. I thashë t'im et që të më sillte nji mjek, por s'e çau kryet fare. Sonte kam ethe, dhimbje koke dhe jam e raskapitun fare. Veç kësaj kam qitë edhe mjaft gjak nga goja. Më duket sikur po me shkatrrohet krahërori. Shkaktarja e këtij lëngimi asht eme njerkë. Dhe përse? Sepse dojsha me e shpëtue të birin nga vdekja e sigurt q'ajo vetë donte me i shkaktue. Kësajë grueje, që s'ka dhimë e mëshirë për fëmin e vet,asht e dijtun se nuk i vjen keq për mue. Tue mendue se sa fort kam vuejtë prej saj, çuditem se si kam shpëtue pa vdekë ndër duert e saja.

6 Gusht
E kishte marrë vesh Shpendi ngjarjen që u zhvillue në mes t'em e të njerkës disa dltë ma parë. I a kishte thanë Irena me të tana hollësinat dhe i a kishte kujtue detyrën që të vraponte me më shpëtue sa ma parë nga thonjt e njerkës. Ai ishte pezmatue jashtë masës. Kur e pashë sot më gjajti sikur qante me syt e zemrës dhe i lëngonte shpirti. Mbas shumë mendimesh që u këmbyen, tue qenë gati edhe Irena, martesa u zgjodh si mjeti ma i mirë për shpëtimin t'em nga njerka. Për t'i a mbrrimë qellimit vendosën që ma parë të merret leja e s'ames së Shpendit me anën e Mamë Gjystinës dhe mbasandej të shkojë Xha Simoni ke im atë si mesit. U ngarkue Irena që të fjaloset me Mamë Gjystinën dhe mandej me Xha Simonin. Shpendi ka vendosë me shkue n'Itali për me i ndjekë mësimet në nji shkollë ushtarake. Prandaj asht i mendimit që martesa të bahet sa më parë dhe kur të vijë vjeti shkolluer të shpërngulemi n'Itali. Un jam turbull. Jam e shtangun nga droja se mos na dalin pengime.

7 Gusht
Mamë Gjystina ishte takue dje me t'amën e Shpendit dhe kishte folë me të rreth çashtjes së martesës s'onë. Ajo e kishte pëlqye dëshirën e Shpendit dhe ishte gëzue kur kishte marrë vesht se na e dashunojmë tjetrin. Tash Mamë Gjystina do të kuvendojë me Xha Simonin që t'a çojë ke im atë për me kërkue pëlqimin e tij për bashkimin e Shpendit me mue. Zemrën, s'dij se pse, e kam të ftofët dhe më duket sikur do të ngjasi ndonji e papritun.

9 Gusht
Kushrini i em Hamit Kërthiza asht hidhnue me t'em atë qysh asokohe që ai më hoq nga shkolla dhe më futi në çarçaf. Qysh atëhere kamba e tij nuk ka shkelë në prakë të portës s'onë. E shof vetëm kur i shkoj në shtëpi tinës t'ime ëti. Hamiti zotnon nji kulturë mjaft të gjanë, ka nji gjykim të mprefët e të kthjellët, karakter të fortë, ndërgjegje të pastër dhe asht idealist. Mbi të gjitha ka edhe nji veçanti që e ban të dallohet ndër shokët: asht njeri i sakrificit dhe e ndin detyrën kundrejt tjerve. Po të duhej me bamë nji farë krahasimi midis njerësve tue marrë sr bazë zhvillimin menduer e kultural të tyne, sigurisht em atë kishte me i përkitë shekullit 15 e Hamiti atij që vjen. Në këtë ndryshim rolin kryesuer, pa dyshim, e ka luejtë, bashkë me natyrën, edhe shkolla. Natyra kapricioze për njenin asht tregue koprace e për tjetrin bujare. Edhe shkolla njenit i a ka hapë dyert dhe tjetrit i ka mbyllë fare. E dij se Hamiti më don shum dhe se për mue arrin me bamë edhe therorina të mëdha. Prandaj shkova sot t'i lutem të pajtojë me t'em atë që mandej të përpiqet me e bindë për martesën t'eme me Shpendin. Por m'erdh turp e s'munda me i thanë gja. Ai më priti, si përherë, me buzë në gaz dhe tue më shfaqë dashuni prej vëllau. Më pyeti edhe se pse isha zbemë pak dhe si shkoj me njerkën. Nuk i thashë gja mbi sa kisha pësue prej njerkës, pse e dijsha se do të pezmatohesh shum. I thashë se kisha ardhë kot, sa me e pamë e me u shmallë. Ika pa i folë gja mbi qëllimin e vërtetë të vizitës.
Irena, së cilës i a rrëfeva çashtjen, u zotue të shkojë e të flas me Hamitin në vend t'em. M'anë tjetër vendosëm që të mos shkojë Xha Simoni ke im atë përpara se Hamiti të jetë pajtue me të. Të shofim se si do të zhvillohen ngjarjet.

11 Gusht
Razijen e kanë zanë ethet. Njerka i a lagu fëtyrën me fijnjë dhe dje mbrama e çoi dhe e la këmishën e sajë Ke vorri i Dervish Hatixhes që t'i a mveshi për t'u shërue!.... Veç kësaj sot i lidhi në dorë edhe nji pë me shumë nyje, të fryem e të bekuem prej nji plake që ka për mjeshtëri me ishtë ase me kushitë. Un e kundërshtova, por ajo s'u bind. Lufton bota e re me të vjetrën, por fiton ajo që duhet shembë nji orë e ma parë në daçim të rrojmë
si njerës.

12 Gusht
U takue Irena me Hamitin dhe ai u pajtue me t'em atë. Neser, në nji kohë të caktueme, do të shkojë Hamiti në dyqan të babës dhe mbas pak do të vejë Xha Simoni me më kërkue n'emën të s'amës së Shpendit. Përgatitjet e planet janë bamë mirë, por nuk dij se a do të kemi fat me ngadhnue. Sa e largët më duket dita e nesërme. Më gjan sikur nuk do të vijë kurrë e nesermja e kësaj dite plot shqetsime.

14 Gusht
Nuk u bind im atë që të martohem me Shpendin.
-   S'mundem me i a dhanë gocën nji muhaxherit - kishte thanë.
- Ai asht prej nji familje fisnike dhe ka mjaft të holla - i ish përgjigjë Xha Simoni.
- Sikur të jetë edhe bir Pashai dhe sikur të ketë nji thes me flori, nuk i a nap t'eme bijë nji djaloshit që asht shkulë nga vendi i vet, se guri, miku i em, asht i randë në vend të vet - kishte vërejtë im atë. Në vend që ai të shfaqte nji dashuni e stimë të veçantë për ata të shkretë që i kanë lanë trojet në duert e armiqve dhe kanë ardhë këtu për t'a shpëtue nderin e jetën, në vend që të ndinte dhimë për ata të mjerë dhe t'i ngushullonte me mirpritjen Shqiptare, po i përbuz si t'ishin anmiqt t'onë. Sa keq! Sa turp! As gjykimet e Xha Simonit as arsyetimet e Hamitit nuk kishin bamë efekt. Për kët shkak jam e dëshpërueme. Edhe Shpendi nuk asht ma mirë se un. Irena sajoi me e lajkatue njerkën dhe me e krye punën me anën e saj, por un nuk e lashë, pse e dij se ajo nuk e dëshiron lumnin t'eme. Jemi turbullue fare. S'jemi në gjendje me marrë nji vendim për me mundë me i a mbrrimë qellimit. Hof moj nanë! Jam tue plasë. Do të më lehtësohesh shpirti ndopak po të mundesha me shfry tue qamë. Por, sikundër duket, edhe burimet e syvet janë shterrë. Oh sikur t'a kisha gjallë nanën dhe, tue e mbështetë kryet në krahnorin e saj, të qajsha derisa të qetsohesha. Oh fatkeqsi!

16 Gusht
Hamiti ende përpiqet për me i a mbushë mendjen t'im ët që t'a pëlqejë martesën t'eme me Shpendin. Ai shpreson t'a bindi. Sot më kishte çue f jalë me anë të Irenës që të mos e humbi shpresën dhe të kem besim se, ma në fund, do të shduken gjithë pengimet. M'anë tjetër Shpendi mendon t'i dërgojë t'ime ët nji shkesë tjetër, ndonji njeri që i peshon e i shkon fjala ma fort. Un jam e ngrime dhe e shtangun. Më duket sikur qëndrojnë mbi kokë t'eme turma resh, gati me u përplasë për me më gjuejtë me ndonji rrëfe vdeksuese.

19 Gusht
Edhe plani i dytë dështoi e ra nd'ujë. Njeriu që zgjodh e dërgoi Shpendi, tue shpresue se do të mundesh me e bindë t'em atë për martesën t'onë, nuk pat sukses. Ai nuk ndigjon kurrsesi. Tash e humbëm fare. Im atë as që e shef me udhë të më pyesi a dishiroj të martohem me Shpendin. Asht zot absolut mbi mue, si të kisha qenë dhi, por nji dhi që nuk vlen fare. E simbas Sherijatit, që ai pretendon se i beson, asht i detyruem të më pyesi. Hamiti, si masë të fundme, mendon e propozon që ta njoftojë t'em atë mbi dashunin që kemi për njeni tjetrin. Me këtë mënyrë ai pandeh se do të bindet im atë. Un jam tutë fortë. Prandaj s'mund të them as po as edhe jo. Shpendi e pëlqen mendimin e tij dhe kujton se em atë ka me e vu gishtin në tamth dhe dorën
në zemër po t'a marri vesht dashunin t'onë.
- Në rasë të kundërt - thotë ai - nuk kemi se ç'humbim, mbassi ai ka vendosë me, e kundërshtue martesen t'onë. Kam frigë se zemra e eme e trishtueme nuk do të mundet me i durue këta mundime dhe do të pëlsasi para se t'arrijë me u gëzue. Eh fat'i lig!


21 Gusht
Krisi poterja. Edhe plani i Hamitit dështoi. Ai i a kishte zbulue babës dashunin t'onë dhe i a kish kujtue detyrën që i takon, si atë, për me e pëlqye dhe bekue bashkimin t'onë. Por ai, në vend që të mendohesh ndopak mbas këtij zbulimi, ishte zemërue dhe egërsue keq. Ishte zanë me Hamitin dhe s'kishte lanë fjalë pa i thanë. Hamiti i shkretë, për hatër t'em, e kishte durue dhe nuk e kish prishë me të. Ai ende shpreson se do t'a ndreqi punën me të mirë. Kur erdhi im atë në mbramje ishte krejt duf e mëllef. Më shiqoi me nji farë egërsije që kujtova se më
përpiu.
- Rri urtë, se eshëhedubil-lah t'a marr shpirtin moj murtajë! - m'a bani dhe u turr të më sjelli.
Un ika dhe u mbylla në kthinën t'eme. Ai vazhdoi të flasi me zemërim e me za të naltë.
Sot në rnëngjes, tue i theksue fjalët dhe tue u mshue rrokeve me za të fortë, i tha njerkës që të më porosisi për me mos shkelë ma në shtëpi të Xha Simonit. Un, e shtangun dhe e trishtueme, e ndigjojsha nga kthina e eme. Ky ndalim më pezmatoi shumë, pse nuk do të mundem me u pamë e me kuvendue ma me ata që më duen e sidomos me Shpendin. Tash u burgosa dhe u robnova plotsisht. Për kët shkak nji kohë të gjatë derdha lot deshpërimi dhe e shpraza krejt vënerin e zemrës. Edhe tash, që dukem si e qetsueme, syt e mij janë plot dhe pikat e lotvet bijen mbi këto fletë që po shkruej. Oh sa fatzezë paskam qenë. Sigurisht i vjen keq t'im ët për vorfënin e vobsin e nji njeriut, por nuk i vjen keq për mjerimin shpirtnuer që don me i shkaktue së bijës; m'a merr mendja se i dhimset i sëmuni, por nuk i dhimset e bija që lëndon nga zemra; besoj se i vjen keq për të trenuemin, por nuk don me kuptue se po e shkallit të bijën me kryeneçin e vet të paarësyeshme; pa dyshim e urren vrasësin, por nuk e merr vesh se vetë po e vret të bijën me pengimet që po i nxjerr për me mos u martue me dashnorin e saj. Përse ai për mue tregohet kaq i keq, kaq i egër, kaq i padhimshëm? Përse nuk pajtohet shpirti i em me t'atij? S'dij.

23 Gusht
Ishte vrahthtue Irena tue kujtue se jam sëmunë. Prandaj erdh sot e më pyeti se pse nuk kisha shkue ndër to. I a spjegova shkakun me pikëllim të madh dhe u zhgreha në vaj. Edhe ajo s'u mbajt. Qau për mue e për fatkeqsin t'eme. Lotët e saj, për mue të ngratën qenë si pika shiu mbi nji lule që krruset e nis me u vyshkë. Ndiva nji farë ngushullimi kur pashë se ajo ndinte dhimë dhe qante për mue. Ata lot, për mue, vlejnë ma shum se nji varg margaritarë të kushtueshëm. Kur u ndamë e porosita, me zemër të coptueme, që t'a përshëndette Shpendin nga ana e eme. U puthëm me dashuni dhe u ndamë me sy të mbushun plot me lot.

...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

25 Gusht
Sot në mëngjes kishte ardhë ke na Kumja, e shoqja e Xha Cenit që kemi fqi. E kishte marrë me vetëhe edhe djalin e saj motak. Kumes nuk i rrojnë fëmijt. Shpesh i asht djegë zemra tue mbulue nën tokë ajkën apo pemën e jetës së vet.
- Zoti i ep, Zoti i merr - thotë ajo me nji besim të plotë kur bahet fjalë mbi vdekjen e fëmij.vet të saj. Kur i sëmuhen fëmijt nuk merr doktor. Përpiqet me i shërue me prime plakash dhe me hajmalia. Doktori kurrë s'ka shkëlë në shtëpi të saj, me gjith që i kanë vdekë aq fëmij. Salihun - emni i djalit - e ruen si dritën e syvet dhe mundohet me e rritë mirë, ashtu si e kupton ajo këtë të mirë. Që t'a mprojë çunin nga mordja shtrigë i ka mvarë në qafë nji gTumbull hajmalia, si ndonji varg gështenja. Kur flen foshnja, natyrisht, e vrasin këto dhe s'e merr gjumi. Ajo kujton se asht sëmunë dhe s'don të besojë se mund t'a vrasin hajmaliat. Kur e shef njeriu këtë foshnje me shum shenja gandimi në shtat, i bahet të besojë se ajo dikur ka qenë e burgosun dhe e lidhun
me vargoj hekuri. Në ball i ka vumë nji gjysmë napoloni dhe nji gisht të zi, të marrun nga fundi i fteres! Në krahënuer, përveç hajmaliave, i ka mvarë nji thelb hudhër me nji copë shtipz, të mbështjellun në nji pece të ndytë. Vargu i hajmaliave, bashkë më shukun e hudhrës, gjajnë si dekorata. Ai që e shef ka përshtypjen se ndodhet para nji . . . personi të madh të dekoruem dhe, pa tjetër, e ndin nevojën me e përshëndetë me nderimet përkatse!.... Të gjitha këto, simbas Kumes, vlejnë për me mos u sëmue dhe me mos marrë sysh çuni!... I thashë t'i a heki e t'i a mvari në djep, por ku i mbushesh mendja se?.... E pashë se i u prish qejfi. Prandaj nuk e zgjata shum. Kështu rriten dhe kështu mbyten fëmijt t'onë. Kumja ka edhe nji motër që banon diku, atje tej. Ajo me gjithë që asht martue gati pesë vjet ma parë, s'ka fëmij, pse s'ka pjellë kurrë. Kur të flasish me të mbi këtë, çashtje, të përgjigjet:
- S'don Zoti.
- Kush e ka fajin? Ajo apo i shoqi?
- Zoti e din - do të përgjigjem un, pse mjeku s'i ka vizitue kurrë.
Kështu rrokulliset Shqiptari në këtë jetë.

27 Gusht
Ditët u banë të zeza dhe netët edhe ma të zeza. Mërzia më ka mposhtë dhe dëshpërimi më ka mbërthye me kthetrat e veta për mos më lirue, ndoshta, kurrë. Jam shum turbull. Shpirti më cingëron, zemra më rrënkon dhe syt më qajnë. S'jam e zoja as edhe me i përshkrue ndiesit e mija ndër këto fletë. Disa herë kulmi i mjerimit t'a mbyll gojën.

30 Gusht
Tash asht mbyllë ma deriçka që na shërbente për vojtardhje në shtëpi të Xha Simonit. Vetë im atë i a ka vumë shulin dhe ka porositë që të mos e hapi njeri. Me nji fjalë u mbul dera e atij pallati, ku u përbujt dhe u argëtue zemra e eme.
Nashti s'mundem me e pamë ma Xha Simonin e mirë, at plak që më ka dashtë si Irenën e vet. Tash s'mundem me u kënaqë ma me argëtimet e Mamë Gjystinës që m'ish bamë si nanë e dytë. As nuk mundem me kuvendue me Irenën që m'a pat dhanë gjysmën e zemrës dhe pat marrë pjesë plotsisht në gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija. Gjithashtu s'mundem me i pamë vëllaznit e saj që edhe për mue qenë vëllazën, E Shpendin e mirë jo se jo.
Em atë i mbylli për mue dyert e kësajë familjeje, Por ai s'mendon se zemrat e tyne s'i kanë mbyllë dyert për Dijen që aq fort e kanë dashë. Oh sa mallëngjehem kur i ndigjoj nga oborri zanat e tyne. Oh sa dëshirojsha të më ngushullonte Mamë Gjystina tue m'i lëmue flokët e kokës. Oh sa do të kënaqesha sikur të mundesha me e përqafue Irenën dhe t'i thojsha në vesh se sa fort më ka marrë malli për... Shpendin. Ndoshta im atë pandeh se me këtë mënyrë i vu gardh dashunis s'eme me Shpendin. Oh sa shum gabohet. Demede s'e ka provue ndonjiherë dashunin që t'a njofi fuqin e sajë të papërballueshme. Ndoshta ai kujton se me masat e ndalimit do të mundet me e shue flakën e fortë të dashunis që valvitet në zemrat t'ona. Ndoshta ai mendon t'a ftorisi zemrën t'eme me jargët e ndonji bandillit që i pëlqen tue kujtue se zemra asht nji enë bakri e jo nji magje ndiesish e lakmish të pastra. Ai demede nuk e din se atje ku shkrep dashunia e vërtetë hapet nji vullkan i pashueshëm për jetë. Lavët e këtij vullkani janë lotet dhe krateri i tij syt. Ky vullkan edhe kur duket si i shuem, ndizet e digjet përmbrenda për të hgufmue ma vonë ma me forcë. Ai do të ndizet, do të digjet dhe do të grafëllojë, pse ashtu e ka krijue natyra, pse ashtu shfren e kënaqet.

2 Shtatuer
Xha Meta e Xha Ceni, dy fqij t'onë, kishin ardhë ke na sot në mëngjes për vizitë. Mbas shumë bisedimesh që u zhvilluen mbi bujqësi u ndrrue kuvendi me lajmin e papritun që dha Xha Ceni: Nji katundar e paska vramë të bijën, pse ajo qenka dhunue me nji fshatar. Rreth kësajë ngjarjeje u shtjelluen mendime të ndryshme. Në fund të gjithë dhe nji zanit e përhiruen atin që e kishte vramë të bijën. Me fjalë tjera femna e dhunueme u gjykue si fajtore e pafalshme dhe u dënue me vdekje.
Natyrisht kurrkush nuk mundet me folë, makar nji fjalë, për me i dalë zot nji femne që, tue mos i frenue sencet e veta, arrin të poshtnohet dhe dënimi i saj, me gjith që tepër i rreptë, asht i justifikueshëm. Vetëm due të dij se pse dënimi randon vetëm mbi femnën e gjorë? N'asht se ajo u dhunue ase bani kurvëni, mashkulli ç'bani? A nuk bani edhe ky bikni? Kush mundet me na sigurue se femna qe ajo që i nxiti pasionin mashkullit dhe e ndolli në të kryemit e asajë vepre qe e dënon shoqnia e sotshme me fjalët ilegale dhe e turpshme.
Sikur të kishte pasë njerzia nji histori turpesh, natyrisht të shkrueme prej duersh të pastra e të padridhuna nga ndikimi ase kërcnimi i tjerve, kishim për të vu re se, qysh nga Adam-Eva e deri më sot, femna asht ngucë e kabue prej mashkullit për t'u bamë vegël dëfrimi për të. Me gjithë këtë, kur asht diktue, asht denue dhe mashkulli s'asht trazue. Përse ajo ndeshkohet dhe ai nuk trazohet? A nuk kanë bamë mëkat ase faj të dy së bashku? Apo mëkati i mashkullit asht i falshëm? Mos asht edhe zoti me burrat apo vetëm i burravet që mban anë kah ata? Çudi! Katundari i jonë e gjet vetëhen të fyem e të turpnuem, pse i qenka dhunue e bija. Ka të drejtë. Por katundari tjetër ndoshta as nuk u skuq në fëtyrë kur e muer vesht veprën që kreu i biri. N'asht se i pari e vrau të bijën për me e lamë turpen me gjakun e saj, a nuk duhej që edhe i dyti t'a vritte të birin për t'a shly atë njollë që djali i tij vulosi me gjakun e nji të ngratës? N'u quejt ajo lavirë ase fërshëndi, a nuk lupsesh quejtë edhe ky njimitar ase bik? Përse randon vetëm nga femna balanca denuese e drejtësis mashkullore?
Apo nuk asht i njinjishëm faji për të dy? Nuk dij, por më duket se të pakën në këtë punë mashkulli nuk lypsej të kishte nji privilegj.
Vepra e ndalueme dhe e turpshme, padyshim, u krye prej të dyve dhe dënimi, po n'atë mënyrë, lypsej t'i përballonte që të dy, se po të mos kishte marrë mashkulli pjesë aktive në veprën e kryeme, nuk kishte se si bahet turpi. Po, se që të bahej turpi lypsesh të bashkohesh mashkulli me femnën. Për ndryshe nuk do t'ekzistonte turpi në këtë mes dhe sot nuk do të derdhte lot nana e shkretë mbi kufomën e bijës së shueme nga dora e atit të vet. Katundaret t'ona vuejnë nga mizoria e burrave dhe e prindëvet të tyne të padijshëm, rrënkojnë nën ndrydhjen që u bajnë zakonet e egra dhe gabimet e tyre shpërblehen randë. Kanunet e maleve nuk i mëshirojnë aspak të ngratat dhe nuk u napin asnji vlerë, E për këto të shkreta kurrgja e mirë s'asht bamë deri më sot.
Sikur të kishte qenë në dorë të femnave sundimi i botës, a do t'a gjejshin të drejtë mashkujt nji dënim të tillë e të njianshëm kur t'u nepesh atyne nga femnat në nji rasë kësodore? Sigurisht jo dhe nuk kishin me lanë mjet pa përdorë për t'a fitue, të pakën, barasin. Po na? Oh na të shkretat nuk lejohemi t'a nxjerrim zanin për të drejta ma natyrale e fillestare e jo ma për këto që kanë nji karakter të shëmtueshëm. Kur lën femna qajnë trenët", thotë nji fjalë popullore. Në këto pesë fjalë shprehet krejt përbuzja e skotës mashkullore kundrejt femnës së shkretë. Ky mendim i padrejtë dhe shnjerzuer na ka hymë në shpirt edhe neve femnave dhe e thomi me aq besim si t'ishte ndonji verset i Kuranit ase i Ungjillit. Kjo përbuzje kaq trashanike, që i bahet femnës prej mashkullit, synon me e qëllue këtë mu në shpirt e në palcë: në sedër. Për atë q'asht burimi i jetës dhe shtylla e ekzistencës njerëzore bahet kjo përbuzje kaq e poshtme dhe e vorfën nga vlera mentare e morale. Mashkulli, biri i femrës, i a përplas në fëtyrë asajë këtë të fyeme kaq të randë për me i a therë zemrën mizorisht. Eh fatkeqësi. Mashkulli që mburret me aventurat e veta tue thanë se ka mashtrue e ka kabue këtë ase atë femën,
ka guximin e paturpshëm edhe me e përbuzë edhe me e dënue atë për gabimin që ban, gabim në të cilin ai vetë e shtyn.
Lypset të ngremë krye, duhet të çohemi peshë e t'i luftojmë këto ligjë e zakone që na i grabisin të drejtat t'ona ma se natyrale, që na poshtnojnë dhe na ulin në shkallën e nji robneshës së neveritun, që na i shkullojnë dhe na i shterrin burimet e sedrës e të krenaris si femna e si njerës, që na e shtypin pamëshirshëm ndërgjegjen dhe shtefnin. Duhet t'u apim të kuptojnë se përparimi i nji kombi matet me zhvillimin e femnës dhe se kjo lypset të zajë nji vend të kosinderueshëm në shoqnin njerëzore.
A s'ka zemra që të ndijnë dhimë për pësimin t'onë? A nuk ka veshë që t'a ndigjojnë klithmën t'onë? Ah sikur t'isha djalë. Po, sikur të mundesha me metamorfozue e me u bamë djalë, do të mundesha me ndërmarrë nji lëvizje të gjanë për me i luftue rreptësisht pengesat e fatbardhësis së femnës Shqiptare dhe për me i sigurae asaj liri të plotë e njisi të drejtash. Kjo përpjekje e ashpër besoj se kishte me më kënaqë; kjo luftë e rreptë sigurisht kishte me m'a lehtësue ndërgjegjen e dërmueme prej fyemjesh e padrejtësinash të përditëshme që i bahen femnës së shkretë. Dhe zemra e eme atëherë do të mbushej plot hafsh e zjarr për t'i përvëlue kundërshtarët e këtij ideali të shenjtë. Po, zbrazësia e asajë zemre që lëngon nga mungesa e lumnis së dëshirueme, do të mbushej atëherë plot lang zjarri për me u shprazë mandej mbi ata që e kanë monopolizue shijimin e jetës dhe gëzimin e të drejtave në këtë botë.
Nuk jam e zoja me i shpirtnue mendimet e ndiesit e mija, pse s'kam pasë fat me u zhvillue në nji shkollë të naltë ase në nji rreth, ku mbretnon drita e pashueshme e kulturës. Por e ndi se kam nji shpirt që me të tanë forcën e vet, më shtyn me e luftue të ligën dhe padrejtësin; kam nji vullnet që më nguc për me i ramë krës mendësis së mykun, asnjë mendësije që na ka lanë trashëgim errësina qindashekullore e injorancës, ajo që edhe sot na pengon në të kryemit e veprave të shkëlqyeshme fisnikije dhe nuk na lejon të kalojmë nji jetë t'ambël dhe të bukur.
Femna Shqiptare sot s'ka ndryshim të madh nga ato që jetuen disa qinda vjet ma parë dhe, në disa rai a, asht baras me skllavet e motshme, mbassi nuk i gëzon të drejtat e veta. Sikur të dijshin e të mundeshin me shkrue skllavet e motshme, kush e din se çfarë kryeveprash kishin me na lanë, pse në to do t i përshkruejshin vuejtjet e veta dhe ndlesit shpaguese që ushqejshin kundrejt zotve të tyne. Kush e dtn se sa helm e vëner kanë pasë grumbullue zemrat e tyne të plasuna. Kush e din. Sigurisht ato do të kenë vdekë ma tepër prej pezmit e dëshprimit që i ka bamë me plasë, se sa prej sëmundjesh. Por edhe sot, thuej se, kështu asht femna, sidomos fëmna Shqiptare. Sikur të guxonte kush me e zbulue dufin dhe urrejtjen që ka zemra e sajë do të lemerisesh e tanë bota dhë atëherë do të kuptonte skota mashkullore se deri ku ka arri padrejtësia që i bahet asaj.
Po të kisha qenë djalë, do t'u mshojsha me grusht turijve gjithë atyne që kërkojnë të kenë privilegje dhe që duen t'a përdorin femnën herë si kafshë dhe herë si.....mjet dëfrimi. Por nuk jam. Dhe Perëndia, sikundër duket, nuk e ka menden me bamë mbrekulli.

5 Shtatuer
Sot në mëngjez tue u endë nëpër lulishte ndigjova nji trokullimë të lehtë. E ktheva kryet dhe pashë kah deriçka q'asht ndërmjet nesh e shtëpis së Xha Simonit. Nji pës më ra në vesh dhe mbas pak ndigjova të thërritet emni i em. E njofta zanin. Ishte i Irenës. U avita në mënyrë që të mos hetohesha prej të shtëpis s'eme.
- Merre këtë letër - më tha dhe futi nën prakun e deriçkës nji letër të mbështjellun në nji pece.
Irena e kishte gërrye truellin nën prak që të siguronte nji mjet komunikimi me mue. E mora letrën dhe u largova dalë-nga-dale, si me mos pasë gja. Shkova e u mbylla në kthinë t'eme. E hapa letrën me duer të dridhuna dhe me të rahuna të zemrës. Ishte prej Shpendit. Qeh se ç'më shkruente:
E dashuna Dije,
Fati i lig që na lufton besomë se do të përkulet e do të ndrydhet para vullnetit që buron nga zemrat t'ona të mbushuna me flakë dashunije. Po t'a kisha paramendue se do të dëshironte nisjativa e jonë dhe do merreshin kaq masa t'ashpra kundrejt nesh, po t'a kisha dijtë se do këputet për gjysmë ajo lumni që patëm nisë me shijue, shum ma mirë do t'ishte që të mos e trazojshim t'yt atë me propozimin e martesës. Por ku t'a dijshim se.... Nji miljon herë ma mirë do t'ishte përjetësimi i asajë jete, ashtu sikundër ishte, se sa kjo gjendje që nuk na lejon as të shifeni me shoqi shoqin. Atëhere, kur na besuem se do t'a kunorëzojmë lumnin, u mjeruem. Me gjith.këtë nuk duhet me u dëshprue, se ma në fund do të ngadhnojmë. Un po marr masa tjera për me i a mbrrimë qellimit.
Herë herë mërzitem pa masë dhe më duket sikur do të rroposet krejt bota e andrrave t'ona lumnuese, ajo botë e bukur që krijuen zemrat t'ona. Por fotgrafia e jote që më ka pasë dhanë Irena me lejen t'ande - e mban mend? - më sharton shpresa në shpirt, më mbars me vullnet dhe më përtrin në fuqi. Kjartësia e syve të tu të kaltërt e të qëndisun, që duket edhe në fotografi, ka forcën magjike me mbytë e me zhdukë çdo hidhnim tue e këmbye at në gëzim.
Sot jam mjaft i mërzitun, pse mbramë - vetëm mbramë - nuk të pashë n'andërr. Un edhe në gjumë jetoj me ty. Nuk dij se në ç'gjendje je ti o lofka e zemrës s'eme! Të lutem mos u mërzit dhe kij shpresë. Edhe ime amë asht mërzitë shum nga refuzimi i bamë prej t'yt ët për martesën t'onë. Fëllimi i ambël i këtij mëngjezi, sigurisht, do të dojë me t'i sjellë puthjet e nxehta të kësajë zemre që asht plot mall e dashuni për ty o engjëlli i em.
I joti për jetë:
Shpend Rrëfeja
Disa herë e këndova dhe disa herë e putha këtë letër: Mbasandaj e futa në gji me nji besim fetar që t'a qetson shpirtin e tronditun, ashtu si t'ishte nji hajmali e shkruenie prej dorës së nji shenjtit ase të profetit.

7 Shtatuer
Gjumi m'asht prishë. Gati gjith natën rrij me sy hapët. Edhe shija e bukës m'asht prishë dhe gjellët më duken të zbarta. Sot pata ethe dhe volla pak gjak. Kanë nisë me m'u qarkue syt prej nji rrethit të zi dhe fëtyra m'asht zbemë. Prandaj i thashë t'im ët që të më sillte nji mjek për me më vizitue, por ai bani sikur nuk më digjoi.

10 Shtatuer
U martue Irena. Sot erdh Zefi vetë, bashkë me krushqit, dhe e muer. E çuen Irenën në shtëpin e atij qe dashunon. Un nuk e pashë. Kërkova të shkoj me e takue dhe me e përshëndetë për herën e fundme, pse atë e due si nji motër.
Dalë-nga-dale po këputen vargjet e lidhjes që kam me Shpendin. Mbas sodi nuk ka kush t'interesohet për me na mbajtë në marrëdhanëje me njeni tjetrin. Tash e ndi vetëhen, me të vërtetë, të shkretë, si nji bonjake të mjerë që nuk i qesh njeri. Oh fat'i zi.

14 Shtatuer
Tash nuk druej se më hidhnohet baba po të shkoj në shtëpi të Hamitit, mbassi ata janë paqtue. Prandaj, sa herë që të due, mund të shkoj pa u drashtë. Sot shkova kinse për të bamë nji vizitë, me gjith që vojta për t'u pamë me Hamitin, me shpresë së mos m'epte ndonji lajm të mirë mbi fatin t'onë. Mamë Sybja, e ama e Hamitit, ashtu edhe gocat e djelmt më pritën me gëzim. Fëmijt e vegjël të Hamitit, si përherë, më duen fort. S'dij se pse simpatizohem kaq shum prej të vegjëlve. Mamë Sybja u çudit e u pezmatue kur më pa te dobsueme dhe të zbeme në fëtyrë. Nuk u mbajt pa me më pyetë se pse isha ligështue. Hamiti s'ishte aty dhe, me gjith që prita shum, nuk erdh. U ktheva në shtëpi e dërmueme moralisht.

16 Shtatuer
U shemb e u gremis pallati i lumnis s'eme që kisha ndertue në zemër me duert e Shpendit. Tash u shdukën të gjitha shpresat dhe u përmbysën të gjithë kështjejt e andrrave t'ona. Andrrat e lumnis, si të ishin re të lehta, u avulluen dhe u zhdavaritën prej nji murranit të egër. Po, të gjitha mbaruen, vdiqën. Po. Sot më vloi em atë me nji farë Qazim Krandja, tregtar në shkallë të parë. Im atë kishte shkue sot në zyrën e Sheriatit dhe, si përfaqsuesi i em fuqiplotë, kishte dhanë pëlqimin për kunorëzimin t'em me at farë tregtari. Dhe kadiu, pa pamë nevojë që të më pyeste mue se a e pëlqej kët kunorëzim, i ban formalitetet tue e bekue bashkimin t'onë.
Hallë Hatixheja dhe disa plaka tjera të fisit kishin ardhë ke na sot qysh në mëngjes heret. Mue nuk më thanë gja. Edhe mue, natyrisht, s'më shkoj mendja kund. Kur u kthye em atë në shtëpi, aty pak para mesdite, i duelën para plakat dhe e përgëzuen. Fëtyrat e tyne të qeshuna dhe përhirimet e urimet që i bajshin t'im et tue i thanë ndjefsh edhe në tjerët", më futën në dyshim, por nuk mund të pyetsha. Prandaj u tërhoqa me nji anë dhe nuk bëzana. Mbas pak plakat, bashkë me Hallë Hatixhen, erdhën pranë meje dhe, mbassi më përqafuen, m'uruen dashuni e lumni me burrin, të cilin nisën me m'a lavdërue tue thanë se asht tregtar i madh, shum i pasun, i rodit të mirë dhe nji varg të gjatë....
Un, në fillim, shtanga dhe u mpina fare. E humba fuqin e gjykimit dhe nuk qeshë e zoja me e çmue shkallën e fatkeqësis që më kishte kapërthye. Syt m'u turbulluen dhe m'u mveshën prej nji rës së zezë. Plakat I shifsha të zhytuna në nji dendësi tymi, si t'ishin sokullue prej turma mjegullash ase si t'ishin sorra të strukuna pranë meje. Tamthat më rrifshin me forcë dhe veshët më gugullojshin. E vuna dorën mbi zemër për me e ndalue hovin e rrafjeve të forta e të paregullta. Nji copë herë mbeta e hutueme dhe e harlisun. Mbasandaj shpërtheva në vaj dhe qava me të madhe tue bërtitë se nuk e dojsha at njeri për burrë. Mbas asajë shtërgate lotsh e britmash u plandosa në nji kand si gjysmë e vdekun. Vajin t'em ato e kujtuen të natyrshëm dhe si të gjithë atyne që qajnë në rasa të tilla nga njomësia e ndiesive e nga foshnjëria e gjykimit, por jo si shenjë hidhnimi e dëshpërimi. Sa për gjysmë zalisjen që pata besuen se ajo m'u shkaktue nga dobsia e shëndetit që u trondit nga k y . . . gëzim i papritun, me gjith që un protestojsha kundër asajë padrejtësije që m'ishte bamun. Edhe tash që po i shkruej këta rreshta jam tue derdhë lot. Syt e mij më duket se mbas sodit nuk do të shterrin ma veçse kur të mbyllen për t'u hapë në jetën tjetër. Em atë duket i kënaqun që arrini me e fejue të bijën. Për at, natyrisht, nuk ka randësi as edhe vlerë zemra. Ai i fut asajë nji thikë dhe s'e çan kryet fare. Zemra, simbas mendjes së tij, pa dyshim asht si nji lodër fëmijsh që mund të përdoret për çdo loje simbas dëshirit të zotnuesit dhe dashunia nji kanisqë që mund të përftohet ase mund të fitohet lehtazi. Për të ka randësi personi i dhandrit si tregtar ase si arkëtar i nji shume të hollash. Vlera morale mandej, në syt e tij, ka tjetër dukje, tjetër trajtë dhe tjetër ngjyrë. Nji i pasun, simbas tij, asht i ndershëm, i mendshëm, i dashun, i pëlqyeshëm dhe i nderueshëm. Sa për dashunin që asht themeli i lumnis, ai s'don me dijtë gja dhe nuk e ven at ujë në zjarm.
Prindë, si em atë, ka shumë Shqipnia. Këta njerës, me mendësin e tyne prapanike, vetë e ndjellin rrezikun
dhe mjerimin e fëmijve të vet. Këta janë skllavët e primitivitetit e të zakoneve t'egra që janë në kundërshtim të rreptë me konditat e me rrymën përparuese të kohës së sotshme. Këta kanë qëndrue në vend dhe as që duen me shkue përpara për t'i pamë ndryshimet që impozon shekulli i sotshëm. Me fjalë të tjera këta i përkasin shekullit të kaluem dhe nuk mund të pajtohen me frymën e re të kohes s'onë plot hafsh gjallnije. Em atë e dha pëlqimin që të martohem me at njeriun e panjoftun prej meje dhe kadiu e bekoi n'emën të Sheriatit. Këtë poshtërsi shembëllore e bani baba kundër fëmis së vet dhe kadiu e aprovoi n'emën t'asajë ligje hyjnore që quhet Muslimanizmë. Me këtë mënyrë kadiu veproi kundër dispozitave të Sherijatit dhe e njollosi fën që përfaqëson, pse ajo, sikundër thotë Dajë Haxhiu, nuk lejon martesë pa u marrë, tri herë me radhë, hiri i të dy palëve që do të kunorëzohen. Me gjith këtë ky turp u krye dhe im atë asht i kënaqun për fitimin që pat. Por ai nuk mendon se e ka vramë të bijën me dorë të vet dhe se e ka futë në vorr për së gjalli. Ai nuk e gjykon se përfundimi i këtij mashtrimi apo i kësaj trathtije ka me qenë i kobshëm për të bijën dhe nuk i shkon ndërmend se dikur do të pendohet plotsisht për këtë padrejtsi që i bani pjellës së vet. Dikur dhe ndoshta shum shpejt ka për t'a kuptue gabimin. Atëhere do t'i bijë kokës me grushta, por kot se do të jetë shum vonë. Atij nuk i a merr mendja se nji copë femën, si un, mund të ketë guximin me e rrokë për qafe ma lehtas vdekjen shtrigë se sa at burrë që i nepet përdhunisht si shok jete. Do të vijë dita e kësajë prove të hidhët dhe ai ka për të pamë se si mbaron dashunia e asajë fatzeze që shtrëngohet t'a ndrydhi zemrën për hur të t'atit.
Na, femnat Shqiptare, jemi krijesa të vorfëna që tue këngëtue, si të trenueme, shkojmë symbyllazi drejt greminës, drejt vorrit që na përgatisin tjerët dhe na shtyjnë me u përplas mbrenda. Po. Na duhet të jemi të qeshuna e gastore për t'i kënaqë kapricjet e burrave, lypset të jemi pa zemër e pa shpirt për t'i ngopë dëshirat e atyne që na kanë monopolizue. Por edhe në paçim zemër e shpirt, këta lypset të funksionojnë simbas andjes s'atyne që na kanë robnue e jo për ata që na mund të dashunojmë. Oh fatkeqsi. Sa e sa breza femnash, që erdhën para nesh, u banë viktimet e këtij zakoni t'egër dhe flija e asajë mendësije që kish për të vetmin qellim të kënaqi kapriejet e nji turme injorante, sunduese mbi fatin dhe jetën e atyne femnave të mjera. Kurrkush, deri më sot, s'pat guximin me marrë për sipër nji përgjegjësi për me i operue e shërue plagët e kësaj shoqnije që lëngon prej shekujsh. Toka e jonë, për fat të keq nuk polli nji gjeni që t'u epte hof gjallnije turmave të mbetuna nën thundrën e zakoneve primitive për t'u hudhun tej me forcë; që t'i udhëhiqte për t'u vërvitë jasht kaosit t'errët të fanatizmës; që t'i naltësonte moralisht e intelektualisht tue i shpëtue nga robnia shpirtnore e disa qinda shekujve. Nuk duel nji Titan që t'a ngrente grushtin e tij të fortë kundër atyne që e pengojnë zhvillimin t'onë natyrel e historik, kundër atyne që nuk na lanë t'ecim drejt rrugës së madhështis, të liris e të lumnis. Ah sikur t'isha djalë e t'a merrsha për sipër kët mision kaq delikat dhe t'i sherbejsha shoqnis njerzore. Na do t'i a puthim dorën me respektin ma të madh dhe do t'a deklarojmë shenjt at njeri që të na shpëtojë nga kjo robni shekullore tue e grisë edhe peçen që t'i nepen femnës Shqiptare e Muslimane mundësit për me i pamë rrezet e arta të... qytetnimit.
Un, sa për vetëhe, kam vendosë me e vulosë jetën t'eme me gjakun t'em. Me këtë mënyrë besoj se do t'u provoj kundërshtarëve të liris s'onë se na kemi vendosë me vdekë, por me mos u përulë.

17 Shtatuer
Em atë pret e përcjell njerës që vijnë me e përgëzue e urue. Eme njerkë fluturon prej gëzimit, natyrisht, jo pse u vlova, por pse u forcova me nji njeri që s'e dashunoj dhe pse do të më shporri sysh. Mora vesh se kushrini i em Hamiti ishte zanë keq me t'em atë për shkak të fejesës s'eme. Për pak kishin qenë tue u rrafë. I shkreti Hamit! U përpoq shum që të më bante të lumtun, por nuk mundi me e mposhtë t'em atë që mundohesh me më mjerue.
Eh fat'i zi, fat kobar!
Ata që nuk e pëlqejnë të bukurën janë të vdekun. Çdo njeri që ka nji farë ndiesije pjerr kah e bukura. Edhe njeriu primitif e pëlqeu dhe e dashunoi të bukurën. Ata që nuk kanë dashunue ase nuk dashunojnë janë kafshë pa shqise, pa zemër, pa ndiesi dhe pa as ma të voglën rreze hyjnore. Këta kanë vorfëni apo vobësi shpirtnore. Janë kërma të lëvizshme që enden në mes t'onë si fantoma ase lugetën që kërkojnë t'a ulin vlerën e jetës, që përpiqen t'a hjekin shijen e rrojtjes. Edhe ata që e pengojnë zhvillimin e dashunis, t'asajë dashunije që shtjellohet mbrenda caqeve të nji moralit relatif e logjik, janë shokët e këtyne të verbëve që s'e njofin dritën, që s'kanë fuqi e pajë natyrale për me u ngjitë në sferat e nalta e të ndritshëshme të bukuris mendore e shpirtnore. Këta mëkatarë meritojnë të mëshirohen, se nuk e kuptojnë se shpirti e mendja ushqehen me të bukurën e jo me të shëmtueshmen, pse kjo i vret e i mbyt. Edhe em atë, për fat të keq, ban pjesë në këtë turmë të vorfnish e të verbësh që formojnë ballin pengues në zhvillimin dhe përparimin e shoqnis s'onë. Këta janë si ferrat ndër lule, si njollat ndër pëlhura të bardha dhe si plagët në zemër. S'dij se a e ka marrë vesh Shpendi kobin që pësuem. N'e ka marrë vesht kush e din se sa fort do të jetë pikëllue dhe sa lot do të ketë derdhë. Sigurisht do të më paksohesh hidhnimi dhe do të më lehtësohesh shpirti i brengosun, po të mundesha me e pamë nga ndonjiherë. Por s'ka mundësi dhe un do të vdes, ndoshta, pa e pamë edhe një herë.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

20 Shtatuer
Ai, me të cilin më kanë kunorëzue, qenka i vejë. Grueja e parë, me të cilin paska jetue shtat vjet, i paska vdekë gjashtë javë ma parë pa i lanë asnji fëmi. Qenka nji burrë nja dyzet vjetsh. Pse sikur t'ishte i ri a do t'a pëlqejsha? Jo, kurrë! Përveç Shpendit, edhe nji engjëll po të kishte marrë trupin e nji mashkullit, nuk do t'a pranojsha e nuk do t'a dashunojsha. Por ai tregtari le t'a shënojë, qysh tash, në pllakën e trunit të vet se edhe grueja e dytë ka me i vdekë sa të shkeli në prak të derës së tij. Kurrgja s'kam marrë vesht prej Shpendit. Due t'i shkruej, por me cilin me i a dërgue se?.... Më mungon çdo mjet. Shkurt jam e shkretë dhe e mjerë në çdo pikpamje. Ah un korba!
23 Shtatuer
Dasma e eme do të baheshka shpejt. Prandaj po bahen përgatitje. Ditën e kunorëzimit qenka caktue edhe nji afat i shkurtun. Sot m'i njoftuen këto hollësina. Don me thanë se edhe pak jetë më mbetet. Kur mendoj se jam vlue me nji të panjoftun e të padashunuem prej meje, më rrëqethet shtati dhe më kapin rrebet. Mërzia më dyfishohet dhe dëshprimi më shtohet kur e mendoj pikëllimin që do të ketë Shpendi, sidomos mbas martesës s'eme me....tokën e zezë. Kush e din se sa do të helmohet i ngrati mbas tragjedis s'eme. Kush e din se sa do të më qajë. Shpirti i em do të jetë i ngushulluem vetëm pse ka për të lanë mbrapa nji zemër që ka me e qamun me të tanë fuqin e sajë. Mirë por atëhere kush do t'a ngushullojë Shpendin? Kurrkush. Oh i shkreti djalë!
Tash gjumi m'asht prishë fare. Netët i kaloj tue u mendue dhe tue qamë. Krejt trupi m'asht raskapitë. Mjerimi po më përpin dalë-nga-dale për me më përplas mandej në humnerë.

25 Shtatuer
Kola i vogël, vëllau i Irenës, ishe futë sot në kurt të shtëpis s'onë dhe sillesh rreth e rrotull.
- Ç'kërkon mor Kolë? - e pyeti njerka kur e pa.
- Kërkoj topin mori; më ra këtu - gjegji ai tue ardhë vërdallë dhe tue hudhë shiqime andej e këndej.
Asokohe un isha naltë, në kthinë t'eme dhe po e shifsha nga dritarja. Kur më pa mue ma shkrepi syn dhe nisi me fërshëllye kangën Sa bukur neve jetojmë, në male në Shqipëri". Mbasandaj e futi dorën në xhep dhe e tundi. E kuptova se dishka kishte. Zbrita poshtë dhe i u avita dalë-nga-dale.
- Eh mor Kolë! Të ka humbë topi? - i thashë.
- Po moj Dije - gjegji tue m'a shkrepë syn rishtazi.
- Kërkoje se e gjen! - i a bana tue e shique me nji sy shqyrtues.
- Po moj. Tash e ka mshefë dreqi, por do t'a gjej - bani dhe kërceu e u hudh pranë meje.
- Qeh, e gjeta - thirri mandej.
Ndërkohe e kishte nxjerrë nga xhepi dhe vu mbi tokë topin, të cilin e muer tue u krrusë dhe tue brohoritë. Kur u drejtue pashë se edhe dishka tjetër kishte në dorë.
- Merre, se m'a ka dhanë Shpendi. Tash vij ma vonë me marrë të gjegjun - tha tue më futë në gji, nji letër të bamun shuk.
Un u habita. Ai u largue tue e këndue kangën:

Nji motmot e disa muej
Kena pas miqsi nTiranë
Tash do t'i kallzoj gjithkuj
Se vet ke ik e m'ke lanë.

Fjalët e kësaj kange, s'dij se pse, më banë përshtypje të madhe dhe më gjajti sikur Kola i vogël më thoshte në vend të Shpendit, se e kam trathtue. Çdo fjalë më binte në true me forcën e nji çekanit dhe në zemër si nji plumb. Shumë herë e kisha ndigjue këtë kangë, por kurrë nuk më kishte lanë vragë sa sot. Për pak qeshë tue bërtitë e qeshë tue i thanë Kolës, se un nuk e kisha lanë dhe nuk do t'a lijsha kurrë Shpendin t'em. E hutueme shkova dhe u mbylla në kthinë t'eme. E këndova letrën. Ai e përshkruente dëshpërimin që kish pasë qysh at ças që e kishte marrë vesht fejesën t'eme dhe ma në fund më propozonte që të aratisemi n'Itali.
E bana gati përgjigjen dhe i thashë se jam gati me shkue, me te, edhe në fund të Ferrit. Gjithashtu i thashë se edhe un, në mos mundshim me u aratisë, kam vendosë t'a vras vetëhen mu n'at ças që do të shkel në prak të derës s'atij tregtarit dhe nuk do të pranoj me u bamë grueja e tij. Letrën e dërgova aty pak para se të perëndonte Dielli.
Kam vendosë t'aratisem. S'ka tjetër mjet shpëtimi. Fajin e ka im atë e jo un. Më pastë në qafë!

26 Shtatuer
Dje mbrama gati gjith natën u përpusha në shtrat. Fare pak flejta. Shum mendova dhe tepër qava. Mendojsha
se si do t'aratisem, si do të largohem nga gjini i familjes, nga far' e fisi dhe ma në fund nga Atdheu. Ndiesi të paspjegueshme më ngufmojshin nga zemra dhe më mbushshin me mall, më pezmatojshin dhe ne fund më bajshin të derdh lot dëshpërimi. Jo nji herë, por shumë herë u zhgreha në vaj dhe qava me dënes të madh. Sot gjith ditën mbeta ramë në shtrat se isha e drobitun fare. Mbas dreke më shpërtheu gjaku nga goja si t'ishte nji shë mali. Kësajë rradhe edhe im atë u shqetues se demede Hallë Hatixheja i a ka bamë tragjike sëmundjen t'eme. Erdh e më pa. Më tha se nesër në mëngjes do të më sjelli nji mjek. I thashë se nuk e due mjekun, por besoj se ka me e sjellë. Ndoshta don me më ngjallë, se do të më çojë ke ai.... tregtari.
Nuk e due mjekun, pse po të jem sëmunë nuk munden me më martue. Me këtë mënyrë fitoj kohe për me u përgatitë për aratisje ase, në rasë të kundërt, e zgjas jetën.
Edhe sonte kam ethe dhe dhimbje krahërori.

27 Shtatuer
Në mëngjes më vizitoi nji mjek që kishte sjellë im atë. Mbassi më shiqoi iku pa me më thanë gja. Mbas nji ore u kthye i shoqnuem edhe prej dy mjekve të tjerë. Dukej se sëmundjes i kish dhanë randësi.
- Shifeni - u tha shokëve Frengjisht mjeku që znë kishte vizitue ma parë dhe u tërhoq me nji anë. Të dy mjekët më panë me kujdes të veçantë dhe znë banë nji varg pyetje.
- Merr frymë! Mos merr frymë! Kollu! Mol u koll! - më thanë nja 20-30 herë.
- Sëmundja asht e randë dhe ka përparue shumë - tha njeni kur mbaroi vizita.
- Më duket se asht në shkallë të dytë. Mushkënit i ka në shkatrrim e sipër - i a priti tjetri.
- Un besoj se asht në shkallë të tretë dhe mjekimi asht i padobishëm - vrejti i treti.
Doktorët flitshin Frengjisht. Kuvendojshin në mes të tyne, të shkujdesun se mos i kuptojsha. Nuk u a merrte mendja se un, për bela kam mësue pak Frengjisht dhe se mundesha me i marrë vesht bisedimet e tyne. Kur pashë se ata ishin në kundërshtim pikpamjesh për mjekimet që duhej të më bajnë, sa me m'a zgjatë afatin e rrojtjes në këtë jetë, u fola Frengjisht dhe u thashë:
- E kuptoj se sëmundja e eme asht e pashërueshme, mbasi jam tyberkuloze në shkallë të tretë, por ju mos u lodhni fort me i zgjedhë barnat që do të m'epni as edhe mos u shqetsoni nga gjendja e eme, se un do të jem ma shum e kënaqnn nga vdekja se sa nga rrojtja.
- Oh! - i a bani njeni në shenjë dhimbjeje tue i ramë ballit me shëpullën e dorës.
- Dini Frengjisht Zojushë? - pyeti mandej si i hutuem e i harlisun.
- Fare pak. Sa t'ju kuptoj Zotni Doktor - gjegja,
Dy tjerët kishin shtangë, pse nuk e kishin parashikue se mund të zbulohesh sëmundja prej meje. E humbën fare dhe s'dijshin se si me e ndreqë gabimin.
- Fjalët t'ona mbështeten vetëm në dysbime, Zojushë, dhe nuk mund të kenë bazë derisa të mos jetë bamë diagnoza e sëmundjes me mjetet e shkencës - spjegoi njeni tue dashtë t'a meremetojë atë që kishin prishë të tre së bashku.
- S'asht nevoja me u lodhë për me e bamë diagnozën e sëmundjes me mjetet e shkeneës, pse gjaku që kam nxjerrë, dhimbja e krahnorit, kolla e vazhdueshme, ethet e herë-mbas-hershme si dhe të tjerat, janë, sikundër e pohuet dhe Z. e juej pak ma parë, symptomet e pakundërshtueshëm të tyberkulozat. Mbasandaj duhet të dini se kjo nuk asht e para ditë që jam sëmue. Prej kohësh lëngoj dhe nxjerr gjak - u thashë.
- Jo Zojushë - i a priti njeni - s'duhet t'a smadhoni punën aq shum, sa të kujtoni se lëngoni nga nji sëmundje e pashërueshme.
- Un e dij dhe e kuptoj se jam dënue me vdekë, por nuk e dij se kur. Do t'ju isha mirnjoftës sikur të kishit mirësin me m'a caktue afatin që më ka dhanë mordja për me u zvarnisë në këtë botë hipokrizish, gënjeshtrash, padrejtësish dhe poshtersish - u thashë sikur të dojsha me e shfry në ta të tanë pakënaqësin e femnës së martyrëzueme.
- Përse flitni me kaq dëshpërim Zojushë? Nuk asht e vërtetë se jeni aq e sëmunë. Nuk duhet t'a bumbni kurajën se fundi do të shëroheni e nuk do të vueni gjatë - tha njeni me nji za që tregonte se ishte përshtypë mjaft nga f jalët e mija.
- Po, po. E dij edhe un se nuk do të vuej nji kohë të gjatë. Sidoqoftë nuk do të shkojë shum kjo - thashë si me qesëndi, por edhe e trishtueme. Të tre mjekët kishin qëndrue në kambët si të mpimë dhe po më shiqojshin me dhimje të thellë. Ndoshta për të parën herë në jetën e tyne dhe gjatë karijerës kishin hasë në nji të sëmunë që po u flitte kësodore. Dukeshin të habitun aq ma shum nga mospërfillja, me të cilën u flitsha për vdekjen.
Natyrisht atyne nuk mund t'u shkonte mendja se un kisha nji zemër që dashunonte nji yll dhe që mbas shkëputjes prej tij nuk dëshirojsha me jetue. Ata sigurisht kujtojshin se gjuha e eme e thekshme ishte rrjedha e natyrshme e atij dëshpërimi që shkakton afrimi i vdekjes dhe jo nji shprehje apo shfrymje e asajë zemre që i u mohue gëzimi i të drejtave të saja. Em atë kishte qëndrue në kambë dhe verente i habitun, mbassi nuk kuptonte se çpo flitej në mes t'onë. Kur pa se u këput f jala, u drejtue kah un e tha:
- E?!...
- Kurrëgja.
- A s'të thashë se s'ke gja.
- Pooo - gjegja tue i kafshue buzët - por do të bajshe ma mirë sikur të m'i kishe sjellë këta Zotnij Doktorët qysh nji mot ma parë, kur të kërkova mjek, se do të m'a hiqshin merakun qysh atëhere.
- Ama po të marrim doktor sa herë që t'a zanë ethet njeriun, duhet me ndejtë me qese në dorë moj bijë! - tha im atë dhe i shiqoi mjekët për të marrë edhe aprovimin e tyne. Ata e shiquen me nji farë habije të trazueme me mëshirë e përbuzje.
- Ke të drejtë - përgjigja dhe nuk u zgjata ma shum, se nuk dojsha të baj fjalë me të para mjekëve. Më përshëndetën mjekët tue më porositë që të mos dëshprohem dhe tue më sigurue se do të shërohem.
- Un prap do të vij me ju pamë Zojushë - tha njeni ndër ta.
- Ju falem nderit, Z. Doktor, por s'ka nevojë, Mos u mundoni kot - gjegja.
- Jo, jo; do të vij - përgjegji dhe iku bashkë me tjerët.
Mbassi shkuen doktorët mora dhe i shkrova Shpendit. I thashë se s'ishte nevoja me u aratisë për shkak se un, simbas konstatimit të mjekëve, jam dënue me vdekë si tyberkuloze dhe, edhe në më martofshin me at tregtarin, do t'a vras vetëhen atë ditë që të më shpijnë ke ai, pse nuk do mundem me e durue makar edhe për pak ditë. I spjegova edhe se sikur të shduken gjithë pengimet un nuk mund të martohem me të, sepse mund t'i a rrezikoj jetën me që jam tyberkuloze. E jeta e tij si për mue ashtu për t'amën plakë asht e nevojshme dhe e shtrenjtë. I thashë t'a harronte atë femën që e dashunoi me të tanë forcat e shpirtit të vet, mbassi ajo asht e dënueme me nji vdekje që nuk i nep afat të gjatë në këtë botë. Ma në fund i u luta të më dërgonte nji fotografi që të shmallesha tue e pamë.
Letrën e dërgova me anë të Kolës, i cili ishte futë në shtëpi tue pretendue se prap e kishte humbë topin.

30 Shtatuer
Mora përgjigje prej Shpendit. Oh se ç'më shkruente! Qava kur e këndova letrën e tij. Dëshpërimi i tij për sëmundjen t'eme kishte arri kulmin. Por m'anë tjetër më siguronte se mund të shërohem fare lehtë po të baj nji kurrë të regullt dhe pa u mërzitë, gja të cilën m'a kshillon në mënyrë të veçantë. Sa për pengimin që formon sëmundja e eme për martesën t'onë, ai s'e merr para sysh fare dhe thotë se, sikur t'ishte e mundun, do të më pritte me kënaqësi e me krahë hapet edhe sikur t'i a shpijsha mordjen me puthjen e parë. Prandaj insiston në mendimin e parë dhe kërkon që të bindem me u aratisë. Gjithashtu më lutet të mos e zbatoj vendimin e vetvrasjes edhe në mos u gjetë mundësia e aratisjes. N'asht se jeta e eme asht e domosdoshme për t'eme amë, sikundër më shkruen ti, edhe jeta e jote asht ngushullim, kënaqësi dhe gëaim e burim lumnije për mue, më thotë. Mbasandaj më kërcnohet tue më thanë se edhe ai ka për t'a vramë vetëhen at ças që t'a marri vesh kobin t'em dhe pret përgjigje që t'a siguroj se nuk do t'a vej në veprim at mendim. Ma në fund më siguron se, sido që të ngjajë, nuk do të më zavendësojë me asnji femën në botë dhe zemra e tij, sa të jetë gjallë, ka me rrafë vetëm për mue. Edhe fotografin që i kërkova m'a kishte dërgue të mbështjellun në nji shami të mundashtë. U kënaqa tue e shique dhe tue e puthë.
Tash gjykoj se sa gabim kam bamë që e lajmova se kam vendosë me e vramë vetëhen ditën e martesës.
Ai, natyrisht, nuk e don vdekjen t'eme dhe ma mirë pranon të bahem grueja e atij tregtarit se sa prona e tokës së zezë. Mirë, por si do të mundem me e durue torturën e përditëshme që ka me më shkaktue martesa? Jeta e martesës, me at tregtarin e neveritshëm, ka me qenë e padurueshme dhe munduese. Prandaj ma mirë do t'ishte vdekja që bahet në ças, se sa mbas shumë vuejtjesh. Për mue ma e ambël do t'ishte vdekja se sa martesa. Ç'me bamë pra? Ai thotë se do t'a vrasi vetëhen posa t'a marri vesh vetëvrasjen t'eme. Atëhere si i bahet halli i s'amës, i asaj së gjorës që asht përvëlue me vdekjen e tmershme të burrit e të dy djelmvet të vet, i asajë së ngratës që ka vuejtë si kurrkush? A më vetëvrasjen e të birit do t'i a shpërblej sympathin që shfaqi për mue dhe që, me gëzim të madh, pranoi të më bante ren e vet. Kush do t'a ngushullojë të mjerën po t'i vritet edhe djali i tretë dhe i vetëm? Si do t'i lëbyri ditët e zeza të pleqnis, të kalueme larg vendlindjes së shkretnueme prej gjindarmëve dhe me shumë klagë në zemër? Ç'faj më ka ajo e shkreta që t'i a nduk zemrën mizorisht tue i a futë në tokë edhe dritën e syvet dhe shtyllën e vetme të jetës së vet? Jo. Këtë nuk e duron zemra e eme. Prandaj duhet të hjek dorë nga mendimi i vetëvrasjes; lypset të rroj që të rrojë edhe Shpendi i em i shtrenjtë, ai që m'a ambelsoi jetën tue ma falë zemrën e vet, A nuk asht mëkat që të vdesi ai farë djali në moshën ma të mirë të jetës së vet? Përse t'a tërhek rrëshanas e t'a fus në gropën e zezë, ku nuk ka për t'a pamun e ama? Me vdekjen e tij për mue shuhet ylli i dashunis, por për t'amën perëndon Dielli i jetesës dhe i lumnis.
A nuk asht mëkat?
Për këto arësye më duhet të hjek dorë nga mendimi i vetëvrasjes dhe të pranoj me vuejtë shpirtnisht nën regjimin e ri që ka me më sjellë martesa me atë tregtarin. Lene që un mund të vdes ma parë se të vijë dita e martesës. E po vlen të baj nji sakrific që t'a shpëtoj Shpendin nga vdekja dhe t'amën nga mjerimi. Sa për propozimin e aratisjes që m'a përsërit, do t'a refuzoj, sepse bashkimi i tij me mue i ndjell vdekjen dhe nji vdekje të dhimshme.
Po i shkruej, pra, dhe po e njoftoj se hjek dorë nga mendimi i vetëvrasjes me konditë që edhe ai të m'api besën se nuk do të marrë nji masë të tillë t'egër n'asht se un pësoj nji vdekje natyrale. Gjithashtu po i them se nuk mund t'aratisem.
E shkrova letrën, të cilën e mbylla tue i thanë që mbas sodi të kënaqemi me andrrimet e argëtimet e nji dashunis ideale, e cila për ne që dhe mbet e pastër, e pafajshme dhe e papërlyeme.

3 Tetuer
Mjeku që më pat premtue se do të vinte me më pamë, erdh sot. Më pyeti se a kam pasë ethe, a kam qitë gjak, a kam flejtë dhe a kam apeti. Kur i thashë se vazhdoj të mos flej e të qis gjak u përshtyp dhe i rrudhi vetullat. Bani nji reçetë për do barna dhe iku tue më dhanë shpresa shërimi. Përnjimend dëshiron të më shërojë mjeku. Përpiqet të më mbajë edhe ma në këtë jetë. E përse? Ç'të gëzoj? Natyrisht kurrgja të mirë e asgja të kandshme. Në qoftë se rroj disa ditë ma shum, kjo nuk do të më kënaqi veçse kur të mendoj për Shpendin. Koha tjetër asht dhe do të jetë e pashijeshme, e zbrazët dhe mërzitëse. Për kët shkak jeta për mue e ka humbë kuptimin dhe vlerën.

5 Tetuer
Për shkak të sëmundjes s'eme dasma u shty për më 20 të këtij mueji. Don me thanë se edhe dy javë mund të rroj me nji farë shprese që xixëllon në qiellin t'em të vranët si nji yll i mekët. Kush e din. Çdo gja mund të ngjajë mbrenda kësajë kohë; shumë ndryshime e çudina mund të bahen mbrenda nji nate e jo ma gjatë këtyne ditëve. Por ah! Fati i em i lig asht nopran, asht shterp. Ai nuk më buzëqesh dhe as që e ka mendjen me ndrrue drejtim. Prandaj, sido që të bahet gjendja e eme nuk mund të përmirësohet. Kot shpresoj si foshnjë. Vetëm aratisja asht mjet shpëtimi për mue, por asht e rrezikshme për Shpendin. Prandaj nuk mundem me e pranue. Po të mos kisha qenë e sëmunë, me kënaqësin ma të madhe, do te hudhesha në krahët e tij dhe do të shkojsha me të tej maleve e fushave, andej lumejve e detnave për të gjetë vendin, ku të preheshim, t'argëtoheshim, të gëzoheshim dhe të shijoheshim me ambëlsit që na ka dhurue natyra. Por qeh se jam e sëmunë dhe si e tillë nuk jam e përshtatshme për kurrgja.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

9 Tetuer
Dje, në kohë të zamrës, mora përgjigje prej Shpendit. Më betohet se nuk do t'a neverisi jetën e vet në qoftë se nuk e vras vetëhen dhe më këshillon t'i bindem fatit që na ka premtue desteni. Më njofton edhe se e ama, me qëllim që t'i a pakësojë pezmatimin, e kshillon me shkue n'Itali. ku do t'i ndjeki mësimet në shkollën ushtarake. Kërkon t'a largojë nga Shqipnia me shpresë se do të mundet me e largue edhe nga brengjet dhe pikëllimet e parreshtuna që e msyejnë dita-ditës. Ai thotë se nuk don me u largue nga Shqipnia pa me më marrë me vetëhe edhe mue. Por në qoftë se ti s'do të bindesh me u aratisë dhe do t'i shtrohesh fatit të martesës, thotë ai, mund të shkoj n'Itali për me kërkue jo prehje e gëzim shpirti, por qetsimin e nervave të ndezuna prej kobit që pësuem. Por edhe në shkofsha duhet t'a dijsh se zemrën kam me e lanë këtu, ke ti o engjëllushka e me, shton ma andej Shpendi në letrën e tij.
E dij se më dashunon përnjimend dhe e kam provue se ka karakter të fortë, por zilin m'a bren zemrën dhe më ban të dyshoj se mos dashunojë ndonji tjetër po të largohet tej detit. Oh, po ç'them kështu? Me gjith që jam me nji kambë në vorr, kërkoj me i a monopolizue zemrën Shpendit të ngratë. Oh sa e marrë që jam! Oh se ç'qenka dashunia! Qeh e dashunoj Shpendin dhe dëshiroj që të jetë i lumtun, por ajo fatbardhësi due që të jetë pjella e eme dhe jo e tjetër kuj. Due që burimi i lumnis së tij të jetë goja e eme dhe magjeja e dashunis së tij të jetë zemra e eme. Due që ai të jetë vetëm i emi e i kurrkuj tjetër. Nuk mund të duroj që zemra e tij të dashunojë ndonji sylaroshe tjetër. Shkurt s'due shemër.
- Po ai si duron që të martohesh ti me nji tjetër? - më tha zani i ndërgjegjës.
M'u rrëqetë shtati, me tmer, prej kësajë thirrjeje që m'u ba nga gjykata e naltë e vetëhes s'eme. U zbrapa dhe pranova se ai, me të vërtetë, asht ma i naltë se un. Për hir të jetës s'eme pranon të rrënkojë gjithë jetën nga dhimbjet e plagëve të randa që do t'i hapen në zemër prej martesës s'eme me nji tjetër. E un? Un jam kopraoe, bobozare dhe nuk jam aspak bujare për me e dorovitë zemrën e tij me dashuni e lumni. Ah Shpend! Më fal që jam e padrejtë kundrejt teje. Un tash vetë duhet të të lejoj që të dashunojsh nji tjetër e të bahesh i lumtun. Dhe këtë farë koncesioni lypset të m'a impozojë ndërgjegja, pse orët e paka të gëzimit e të lumnis që shijova në këtë jetë, ty dhe vetëm ty t'i detyroj. Por.... por nuk mundem. Po, nuk mundem me të dhanë liri dashunimi, se të due me gjith shpirt, se ti duhet të jesh vetëm i emi. Dhe për këto arësye po vendos t'aratisem me ty dhe të shpëtoj nga tortura e zilis.
Vendosa t'aratisem me te, se s'mundi t'i duroj dhimbjet e ndryshme e të forta të zemrës, se vetëm tue qenë ngjat tij do të jem e qetë, e kënaqun dhe e lumtun. Sa për shëndetin e tij do të kem kujdes të mos e rrezikoj tue i qëndrue larg. Mjafton t'i kaloj pranë tij këto të paka ditë jete që më kanë mbetë dhe të vdes ndër krahët e tij. Me këtë mënyrë do të jem e kënaqun dhe ma se e lumtun.
Po i shkruej.

11 Tetuer
Gjëmon shtëpia prej atyne që hyjnë e dalin, pse po bahen përgatitjet e dasmës. Me gjith që dasma asht caktue për 20 të këtij mueji, disa nga hallat e tezet, nga kushrinat e mbesat qysh tash janë grumbullue këtu për të përgatitë nevojat dhe për të marrë pjesë në gëzimin e dasmës s'eme, Ato qeshin e gëzojnë. Un qaj e rrënkoj. Por më duket se edhe Fahrija e Xhevrija vuejnë, sepse të dyja e dashunojnë veshshpuemin - Shpendin - , por
nuk kanë pasë fat me i a fitue zemrën. Ç'përfitova un që e fitova zemrën e tij? A nuk po vuej edhe un si ato dhe ndoshta edhe ma keq? Po, por të pakën jam e kënaqun, mbassi ai më dashunon, mbassi zemra e eme asht argëtue prej tij.

13 Tetuer
Mora përgjigje prej Shpendit. Asht gëzue e enthuzjazmue tepër nga pëlqimi që shfaqa me u aratisë me të. Më njofton se e ka regullue punën që më 17 të këtij mueji kah mesnata t'aratisemi me nji barkë të pajtueme nergut për kët qëllim. Do të shkojë n'Itali si t'aratisun dhe kontrabandisht, për shkak se s'asht e mundun me nxjerrë pasaport për mue. Më 17 të këtij mueji, m'ora nandë mbas darke, thotë Shpendi se ka me më pritë në cep të rrugës s'onë me nji automobil që ka me na çue në Durrës.
Tash më duhet me i numërue orët dhe ditët nën ethet e padurimit për të ngrysë dita e 17 e këtij mueji. Oh sikur të mundesha me flejtë katër ditë e katër net për mos me ndi mërzin përvëluese të pritjes. Ajo natë ka me qenë e bardhë dhe ma e shënueshmja në jetën t'eme, pse qysh atë natë kam me e fitue lirin tue i këput verigat e robnis dhe tue u bashkue për jetë me Shpendin t'em të dashun. Po. Atë natë, kah mesnata, kur të nisi me lundrue anija mbi valët e gjelbërta t'Adriatikut, un do të derdh lot gëzimi mbi krahënorin e Shpendit t'em dhe ai do të m'i lëmojë butë e butë flokët e kokës. Rrezet e Hanës. asokohe kanë me e prarue bujarisht anijen për t'a festue bashkimin t'onë të përjetshëm. E kur t'agojë mëngjezi i asajë nate të paharrueme, un do të mundohem me e derptue hapsinën e largët për me i dallue brigjet e Italis, ku kam me e ngrehë folën e lumnis s'eme të andrrueme prej kaq kohesh dhe me aq dëshirime. E atje, sigurisht, do të shërohem, pse liria e fitueme dhe dashunia e pazavendësueme e Shpendit do të jenë barnat ma të dobishëm për me më përtrimë në fuqi. Por edhe në vdeksha nuk do të më vijë keq, mbassi do t'a kem shijue sadopak, lumnin e lakmueme.

16 Tetuer
Nuk lejova të më venë këna dhe të më bajnë nuse simbas zakonit të vendit. Pun'e madhe në mos u zbukurofsha tue u mertisë dhe tue u lye e ngjye. Dhantë Zoti të mos më pëlqejë ai tregtari që më ka blemë.
Por ç'them kështu? Un kam vendosë me u aratisë me Shpendin dhe ai tregtari nuk do të ketë fat me m'a pamun as gishtin e dorës e jo ma fytyrën. Me qenë se jam e dobët nga shëndeti edhe këto nuk ngulën kambë për me më nusënue simbas zakonit, pse druejnë se mos zemërohem e sëmuhem. Vetëm këtë shërbim më ka bamë sëmundja.

17 Tetuer
Pita e sotshme që ma e gjatë se çdo tjetër dhe muzgu i mbramjes dukej sikur nuk donte me plakosë mbi këtë anë të Dheut. Darka u hangër midis gazit që shpërthente shpesh ndër ato që kanë ardhë ke ne qysh prej kohesh me më nusënue e me më çue ke ai tregtari. Un, me gjith që përpiqesha me e mshefë shqetsimin e mbrendshëm, herë herë turbullohesha dhe humbsha ndër vegime tue e soditë aratisjen dhe jetën e ardhëshme. Natyrisht edhe buka nuk më shkonte. Kafshatat më ngecshin në fyt dhe nuk kapërdiheshin. Ishte darka e fundme që po hajsha në shtëpin t'eme. Ky mendim i hidhët m'a përvëlonte trunin dhe s'më linte me hangër. Mosngranja e eme atyne nuk u a tërhiqte vërejtjen, sepse prej kaq kohesh janë mësue të më shofin të sëmunë. Mbas darke u tërhoqa në kthinën t'eme kinse për t'u prehë dhe qetësue. E mbylla derën dhe nisa meshkrue në librin e jetës s'eme. Këtë libër do t'a marr me vetëhe, pse asht shok i tinëzive, i ndiesive dhe i shfryemjeve të mija. Po, do t'a marr me vetëhe për t'i vazhdue shënimet, të cilat mbas sodi, pa dyshim, kanë me qenë të kënaqshme.
Deri m'ora nandë, kohë e caktueme prej Shpendit për t'u ndeshë me të në skaj të rrugës, duhet me pritë edhe nji orë e disa minuta. Em atë, njerka, fëmijt, emtet, kushrinat dhe mbesat janë mbledhë në kthinën e bukës poshtë dhe po qeshin e prrallen, të shkujdesun nga çdo e papritme. Tingujt e qeshjeve të tyne arrijnë deri këtu dhe, me forcën ngacmuese, rrasen në zemrën t'eme për t'a çue peshë, në tallaze ndiesish. Qeh më duket sikur i shof të gjithë tufe kuvendue amblas: Em atë thith duhan pa rreshtun dhe herë-herë i aprovon, me nji fjalë të vetme e me nji nënqeshje, mendimet e shfaquna prej Hallë Hatixhes, prej njerkës ase prej Mamë Sybes. Grat flasin pa u lodhë dhe me aq shpejti, sa ndigjuesit shqyrtues do t'i dukesh se ato nxitohen me u shprehë sa ma parë për të nisë mandej nji punë me randësi të madhe! Të rejat, çupat, rrijnë me nji anë kokë-më-kokë dhe bisedojnë me njena tjetrën me za t'ulët e krejt buzëqeshje. Vetëm kur këputet fjala, e ngrejnë kryet me shique kah të tjerët dhe u venë veshin f jalëve të tyne. Shkurt n'atë kthinë përdheske fryn nji erë kënaqësije dhe zotnon gazi e hareja. Oh sa dëshirojsha që edhe un t'isha aty në mes të tyne me zemër të kënaqun dhe të gëzueme. Oh sa e lumtun do t'isha sikur t'isha fejue me Shpendin e jo me at tregtarin dhe tash, në netët e përgatitjes së dasmës, t'a ndigjosha zanin kumbues e të kjartë t'urimeve që do të më bajshin ato për nji fatbardhësi të paperëndueshme. Në mes të gjithë atyne njerësve që janë grumbullue në kthinën e bukës ndodhet nji njeri që un kam lidhje të ngushta me të dhe m'asht ma i afër se tjerët. Ky asht im atë. Po, em atë, në mes të gjithë atyne, fizikisht asht ma i afërt ke un, por shpirtnisht asht tepër larg, pse ai m'a dënoi me vdekje zemrën dhe tash po më dëbon edhe nga shtëpia.
Eh fat' i zi! Zemra m'asht çue peshë dhe don të shfrejë tue qamë, pse ajo s'don me u largue nga shtëpia, ku leu, ku u mojt, ku u rrit dhe ku ndiu. Të pakën ky largim duhej bamë edhe me hirin e t'im et dhe t'isha përcjellun prej urimeve e bekimeve të tij. Por mjerisht po ngjan e kundërta. Do të përcillem e do të përmendem me namë e me mallkime, me fyemje e poshtnime. Ç'të baj? Kështu qenka thanë ase kështu u desht bamë.
Grepi i orës, dalë-nga dale, po avitet kah nanda. Tiktaket e zemres s'eme po bahen ma të fortë e ma të shpejtë se ata t'orës. Jam e trazueme dhe e turbullueme fort. Valë mallëngjimi e pezmatimi, të bashkueme, msyejnë nga megjet e zemrës së gandueme për t'u furrë e për t'u shprazë nga syt. I kafshoj buzët që t'a mbaj furrin e këtyne tallazeve që duen me shpërthye nga mbrenda jashtë. Ligshtohem tue i kujtue, me nji farë mallengjimi të paspjegueshëm, vjetët e jetës s'em të kalueme në këtë kthinë e në këtë shtëpi, në këtë qytet e në Shqipni. Fëtyra të ndryshme njerzish t'afërm e të dashun, sqena të ndryshme ngjarjesh e ndodhimesh dhe pamje të ndryshme banesash e vendesh po më sinematizohen para syvet të mendjes, me bukurit ase shëmtueshëmënit e tyne të veçanta, tue lanë vragë dhe tue më hapë plagë në zemër. Oh sa ngushtë qenka i lidhun njeriu me njerzit e me sendet që e rrethojnë dhe me viset ku ka jetue. Nji dashuni e paçansueshme, e ruejtun në thellësit e zemrës për të gjitha këto krijesa hyjnore e njerzore, tash vjen të zgjohet nga djepi i ndiesive e të ngrejë krye për të dalë jashtë që t'i kundërshtojë të gjitha ato forca që duen me e largue së këndejmi. Kjo dashuni e fortë, e trajtueme dhe e rritun bashkë me mue, nashti po i përshkon megjet e zemrës s'eme si nji stuhi rrenuese dhe si nji stuhi shkallmuese për të më bindë që të mos largohem prej këndej. Shkurt po më shungullon zemra nga nji kryengritje e fortë ndiesish që po përleshen me njena tjetrën.
Dashunia e Shpendit mbi të gjitha, thirra ma në fund dhe i frenova të gjitha tjerat që më sulmojshin. Po, dashunia e Shpendit mbi të gjitha se im atë, për fat të keq, vetë e shkuli nga zemra e eme atë lule dashunije që kishte mbjellë dorë hyjnore. Tash nga ajo lule e bukur dhe aromatike pak degë dhe disa gjethe kanë ngelë; bërbuqet e saja kanë nisë me u vyshkë përpara se të çelin, pse nuk janë ujitë, nuk janë diellue dhe i ka brejtë krymbi. E tue u këputë me t'em atë verigat e dashunis, vetvetiut, u shkëputën edhe me tjerët. Me gjith këtë dëshirojsha që t'a rrok nji herë për qafe t'em atë dhe t'a shtrëngojsha me të gjitha fuqit e mija, se vetëm atëherë do të ngopesh e do të kënaqesh kjo zemër e plasun. Por mjerisht kjo asht nji lakmi e parealizueshme. Po. Dëshirojsha të ndahem nga kjo shtëpi mbassi t'a përqafojsha t'em atë, mbassi t'i puthsha vëllaznit e motrat, mbassi t'i përshëndetsha hallat e tezet, mbassi t'u shtrëngojsha dorën mbesave e kushrinave dhe mbassi të shmallesha me të gjithë gjindet e shtëpis së Xha Simonit e me Hamitin e dajallarët. Por, për fat të keq t'emin, po largohem si nji kusare, si nji e dëbueme, si nji e neveritun, pa e kënaqë zemrën n'asndonji mënyrë, pa marrë me vetëhe as edhe zemra dashamirësh as edhe tesha e sende që të m'a mbajnë gjallë dashunin dhe kujtimin e këtij vendi nëpër, shtigjet e skutat e mërgimit.
Ora po avitet. Duhet t'iki ma e t'i them lamtumirë kësaj jete për të nisë nji tjetër në dhë të huej. Lamtumirë, pra ti moj kthina e eme që gjatë 17-18 vjetve të vajzënis më përkëdhele; lamtumirë ti moj shtëpia e nanës s'eme zemër plasun e jetë shkurtun; lamtumirë o ju tesha e orendi që xnë keni shërbye gjatë jetës s'eme; lamtumirë o ju lulet e vyshkuna të kopshtit t'em të dashun që ju shërbeva me kujdesin e nanës për fëmin e vet; lamtumirë o ju dritare, mure, pullaze, hatlla, trenë, tjeglla e gurë të kësaj banese që kujtimin e sajë të dashun kurrgja dhe as furia e fateve ma të liga nuk do të mundet me e shly nga mendja e nga zemra e eme. Po falem para teje o tempull i jetës s'eme; po gjunjëzoj para teje o altar i ndiesive të zemrës s'eme dhe, në shenjë miradije e nderimi, po të truej disa pika lot të përcjellun me hofkëllime të thekshme.
Lamtumirë

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

19 Tetuer
Pardje mbrama m'ora nandë pa disa minuta, kur të gjithë robt e shtëpis e mikneshat po bisedojshin në kthinën e bukës, zbrita poshtë dhe, pa bamë as ma të voglën zhurmë, dola jashtë me shpirtin pezull nga friga se mos diktohem. Në rrugë, mbassi bana disa hapa përpara, hasa në Shpendin q'ishte strukë rranzë murit dhe po përgjonte nën hijen e strehëve të nji shtëpis përdheske. Menjiherë u avit. Më kapi për dore dhe, tue më dhanë zemër me fjalë enkurajuese, më tërhoq deri ke kandi i rrugës, ku pritte nji veturë. Mbassi u futën mbrenda, i thirri shoferit:
- Marsh për Durrës!
Gjatë udhëtimit disa herë u trondita dhe u tremba nga droja se mos na ndiqte kush. Shpendi m'argëtonte dhe përpiqesh të më trimnojë. Kur sosëm në Durrës u futëm në hotel Liria për të pushuem, sepse barka do të nisesh në mesnatë kontrabandisht dhe kështu donte me mos ramë në sy të rojeve kufizore. Koha deri në mesnatë kaloi shqetsuese nga pasiguria që ndijsha. Shpesh herë i u desht Shpendit me dalë jashtë, në koridor, që të më siguronte se nuk ishim të diktuem e të përgjuem prej kuj. Çuditem se pse trembesha aq f ort kurse isha bashKë me Shpendin dhe për të isha gati t'a baj fli edhe jetën. Aty kah mesnata e lamë hotelin dhe u drejtuem kah buza e detit tue kalue përmes do rrugëve të ngushta e të pandriçueme mirë. Nji copë herë ecëm në jugë të molos për t'arrimë kundrejt barkës që dukej si nji laraskë atje poshtë. Kur sosëm në vendin e caktuem f ërshëllini Shpendi tri herë rresht dhe nga barka muer përgjigje po n'atë mënyrë. Mbas pak u duk të rrëshasi mbi det nji lundër, e cila po vinte drejt nesh. Diku u ndalue lundra. Njeni nga lundërtarët u hudh në det dhe po vinte kah ne.
- Hajde - tha Shpendi - më hyp në qafë.
- Përse?
- Sepse deri ke lundra lypset me shkue në kambë, mbassi ajo nuk mund t'avitet me që s'ka mjaft ujë ma këndej.
- Mirë, por ti do të lagesh.
- Ani, se terrem në barkë - gjegji dhe u krrus.
Ndërkohe nji i za i egër dhe i fortë arrini ke veshët t'onë:
- Ndal!
- Ç'asht? Kush thrret? - pyeta e trembun.
- S'ka njeri, jo por ngjitu në qafë t'eme - bani Shpendi tue qëndrue i krrusun që t'i hypsha në qafë.
Lundërtari që po vinte drejt nesh, menjëherë, u kthye prap. U rras në lundër dhe u zhduk. Zani urdhënues
e kërcnues që na vinte nga mbrapa u përsërit. E ktheva kryet dhe pashë. Në gjysmë errësinën e natës dallova disa hije që lëvizshin atje tej, në bregun e detit.
- Shpend na diktuen dhe po na ndjekin - i thashë.
- Na trathtoi dikush, por ti mos u tremb se do t'a kapërcejmë rrezikun. Ngjitu shpejt - m'a bani.
U krrusa dhe e rroka për qafe.
Kraf! kraf! Dy krisma pushkësh që u zbrazën mbi në. Plumbat e çanë ajrin mbi kokat t'ona me nji fërshëllimë të thatë.
- Na vranë Shpend! - brita e tmerueme.
- Mos u frikso! - përgjigji dhe u ul pak që të mos më kapshin plumbat. Mbasandaj u ngrit, me mue në shpinë, dhe u fut nd'ujë.
- Ndal! Ndal! Prap! Kthehuni! - na bërtitshin mbas shpine.
E ktheva kryet mbrapa. Ç'të shof? Nji numër njerzish po vrapojshin drejtë nesh.
- E zeza! Na kapën! - klitha.
U ndalue Shpendi dhe shiqoi mbrapa.
- Oh po afrohen. Na zunë - i a bani e gjëmoi.
- Ndaloni! Ktheni prap! - na thirrën disa.
Disa vetë u futën në det. Na rrethuen dhe qarku i rrethimit gjithnji ngushtohesh. Na qëndruem në vend.
- Cilët jeni ju? - pyeti Shpendi me za të plasun.
- Jemi rojtarë kufizorë. Jemi gjindarmë - që pergjigja.
- Oh un korba! - thirra me dëshpërim.
- Kthehuni! - urdhënoi njeni ndër ta.
U kthyem. Na futën në mes dhe na çuen në qark komandë të qytetit. Prej andej na nisën për Tiranë. Na futën në nji veturë dhe na përcollën me nji kapter e dy gjindarmë. Shpendit i a lidhën duert me kllapa hekuri dhe gjindarmët kurrë nuk i a shqitshin syt. Çdo lëvizje e tij ishte e ndjekun prej tyne me sy shqyrtyes. Un isha tmerue fare dhe po dridhesha. Lotët më shkojshin si gjerbat e strehëve. Shpendi i ngratë përpiqesh me më qetsue tue më shartue guxim. Kur mbrrimë në Tiranë u ndaluem para Qark Komandës. Na zbritën dhe na futën në nji zyrë. Mbas pak u duk komandanti i rojes. Kompozoi nji proces-verbal dhe, mbassi na e këndoi, na shtyni me e nënshkrue. Mbasandaj i dha urdhën nji tetarit që të më çonte në shtëpi. Shtanga.
- Un nuk due me shkue në shtëpi t'eme - thashë me za të dridhun.
- Do të shkoj me Shpendin në shtëpi të tij.
- Ai sonte do të mbetet këtu dhe nesër do të çohet në burg - gjegji komandanti zymtas.
- Si? Në burg thë? - brita.
- Natyrisht në burg Zojushë - tha ai pa u matë fare.
- Oh kob! Ç'faj bani ai që t'a futni në burg? - thirra.
- Shko ti, Dije, në shtëpi - më tha Shpendi tue u kthye kah un.
- Pa ty me shkue! Kurrë! - i u bana.
- Shko, Dije, shko! Vetëm mbaje besën që më ke dhanë, se për ndryshe do të m'a mjerojsh t'eme amë - tha me nji za të mbytun.
- Oh jo. Do të rrij me ty - përgjigja dhe e rroka për qafe. Lotët e mij u përzien me ata të Shpendit. Komandanti e përsëriti urdhënin për me shkue në shtpi. Nji tetar u avit dhe më urdhënoi të ngrihem. Un e shtrëngova
Shpendin për qafe me të tanë fuqin t'eme dhe thirra:
- Jo. Nuk shkoj. Do të rrij me Shpendin t'em.
Më kapën dhe më shqitën me pahir. E humba fuqin e qëndresës e të mendjes. U ligshtova dhe u vilanosa.
Kur rashë për mendsh e pashë vetëhen në shtëpi t'eme, të rrethueme prej të gjithë atyne që pata lanë aty disa orë ma parë.
- Ç'bane moj qyqare? Na e nxine fëtyrën moj të shpërlaftë mordja! - më tha njerka kur pa se u përmenda.
- Shporru mori shtrigë! - bërtita dhe dojsha të çohem e t'a rrok flokësh atë bishë, por s'kisha fuqi.
- Rri, moj bijë, rri! - m'a bani Hallë Hatixheja me nji za qetsues dhe e largoi njerkën.
Disa pika lot shpërthyen nga syt e mij dhe u rrokullisën nëpër mollzat e faqeve. Disa hofkëllima, mandej, u shkëputën nga thellësit e zemrës së helmueme dhe u zhgreha mirë në vaj. E ktheva kryet kah muri dhe qava nji copë herë qetë e qetë. Kisha të drejtë të qaj, se jo vetëm që dështoi plani i lumtënimit t'onë, por edhe Shpendi u rras në burg.
Kësisoj na mbuloi e zeza, na kapërtheu mjerimi dhe u ba kijameti. Mu n'at ças që do të shkelshim në pragun e anis shpëtimtare për të shkue në Parrizin e lumnis s'onë, na sulmoi fatkeqsia tue na gjuejtë mizorisht. Tash të gjitha shpresat u shdukën, të tana andorrat u kotsuen.
Si isha diktue dhe si kishte rrjedhë puna?
Qeh se si: Natën e aratisjes, kur të gjithë kishin shkue me flejtë, Hallë Hatixheja kishte trokitë në derë të kthinës se'eme që të m'epte nji bar për me pimë. Kur nuk mer përgjigje largohet tue kujtue se më ka marrë gjumi. Mbas saj vjen njerka dhe trokullin ma me forcë. Kjo paska lanë aty disa ndrresa të fëmijve dhe dashka me i marrë për me u a mveshë. Fati i em ilig e kishte shty shtrigën që të linte në kthinë t'eme ndrresat e fëmijve, se ajo kurrë nuk shkilte mbrenda. Edhe kjo prapset, por mbassi trokit shumë herë dhe me aq forcë sa zgjon nji farë interesimi ndër tjerët. Fillojnë pyetjet. Hallë Hatixheja bahet merak, pse e dinte se un bijsha fare vonë dhe se gjumin e kam të lehtë. Nga droja se mos jam sëmue randë, se mos jam vilanisë, se mos kam pësue ndonji të ligë, kthehet dhe trokit rishtazi. Zhurma e përsëritun e tërhek verejtjen e të gjithëve. Të gjithë ngrihen dhe grumbullohen para kthinës s'eme. Njerka shkon dhe e ngren t'em atë nga shtrati tue e theksue Tandësin e punës, kinse me dhimbje. Shqetsimi e dyshimi zotnon. Em atë m'a thërret emnin disa herë. Ma në fund u soset durimi dhe thejnë derën.
Hutohen e pikëllohen kur shofin se nuk ish'a mbrenda. Menjiherë vihen me i kërkue të gjitha kthinat e skutat e shtëpis tue kujtue se mos isha vilanisë ndokundi. Kur nuk më gjejnë nisin me u shfaqë mendime e dyshime. Eme njerkë, ma në fund, e ban zbulimin dhe propozon të më kërkojnë ke Shpendi. Shkon im atë në polici dhe lajmon. Më kërkojnë në shtëpi të Shpendit. Me qen se nuk më gjejnë as mue as Shpendin, dyshimet nisin me u trupëzue dhe besohet se jemi aratisë. Menjiherë dhe telegrafisht urdhënohen qarqet për me na ndjekë. Dhe me të vërtetë na ndoqën dhe na zunë, por ata që e kryen detyrën nuk e dijnë se sa mëkat të madh i kanë ngarkue vetëhes në këtë rasë. S'e dijnë ata se kanë mjerue dy vetë dhe kanë mbytë dy zemra. Por edhe sikur t'a dijshin se veprimi i tyne do t'ishte kobar për dy vetë, do t'i shkambëzojshin zemrat që të mos i ndigjojshin thirrjet e ndërgjegjës, pse detyra, eprori dhe ligja urdhënojshin ndryshe. Shpesh qëllon që ligja të jetë në kundërshtim me ndërgjegjen.
Kur më kishin sjellë në shtëpi, im atë kishte dashtë me më vramë, por e kishte pengue Hallë Hatixheja bashkë me grat tjera. Për pak gja kishte qenë tue marrë zjarr koburja. Me të vështirë kishin mundë me i a ndalë furin e zemërimit dhe me e largue prej kthinës s'eme. Oh ma mirë të më kishte vramë, se sa më la gjallë e në këtë gjendje të mjerueshme. Po të më kish shpëtue nga vuejtjet shpirtnore e trupore. Tash të gjithë më shofin me bisht të synit dhe pëshpërisin vesh në vesh. Nuk më ha malli të kuptoj se ç'flasin. E dij se ato më përbuzin si fajtore. Ani; s'kanë faj, pse at shpirt u kanë shartue edukatorët e tyre për t'i mbajtë gjithmonë të robnueme.
Shpendi, sigurisht, tash do të jetë në burg. Edhe un jam mbyllë në kthinë e nuk dal jashtë. Tue e mendue
gjendjen e pikëllueme e të vajtueshme të Shpendit, më vjen të plas prej të keqit, por qeh se nuk plaska njeriu!... Ma mirë të kisha plasë, se sa arrina me e shijue hidhësinën e këtij kobi. Oh sa mirë do të bahesh sikur të më vritte im atë. Porosia që më bani Shpendi, pak para se të ndaheshim, që t'a mbaj besën për me mos e vramë vetëhen, më tingëllon në vesh dhe më ban t'i bindem fatit t'em të lig, se për ndryshe Vdekja do t'ishte kapak florini për mue. Po i bindem fatit dhe nuk po e vras vetëhen për t'a çue në vend besën që i kam dhanë Shpendit, por ç't'i baj kësajë jete që më asht bamë kaq e randë, kaq e padurueshme dhe mërzitëse? Ah Shpend! Me t'em atë ende nuk jam pamë. Duket se më ka marrë mëni aq fort, sa s'don me m'i pamë as syt.
Mjeruesi i em njikohesisht asht edhe gjykatësi em. E ka në dorë të më gjykojë si fajtore ase jo.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

20 Tetuer
Po të kishte pasë nji zyrë biografike për të mjerën, sikur ka për nëpunsat e shtetit, kush e din se sa për qind kishin me dalë fatzij dhe un sot do të regjistrohesha si nji e mjerë që i asht vramë zemra dhe mbytë shpirti, pse po më martojnë me at tregtarin. Oh sikur të më binte damlla ase pika që të mos bahesha nusja e tij. Kob, mënxyrë!
Qeh erdhën krushqit për me më marrë. Kur vdes kush e përcjellin me karroca deri ke Vorri i Bamit, por edhe kur martohet ndokush e përcjellin me karroca deri në shtëpin e dhandrit. Mos asht martesa sinonim i vdekjes? Për mue dhe për shumë të tjera asht ma e hidhët se vdekja, pse martohemi me njerës të panjoftun e të padashunuem prej nesh.
Qielli asht i vranët. Re të zeza e kanë mbulue. Pika shiu nisën me ramë nga naltë. A thue se edhe Qielli merr pjesë në hidhnimin t'em e po qan? Kush e din. Grat e gocat që janë futë në kthinën t'eme më thrresin të çohem e të shkoj ke.... ai njeriu i huej.
Oh un e shkreta! Më dridhen të gjitha gjymtyrët e shtatit dhe po m'errësohen syt.
- Hajde ma! - thotë nji grue.
- Hajde se po presin burrat në rrugë - thotë nji tjetër.
Oh sa bukur e sa mirë do t'u përgjithesha këtyne thirrjeve, po të mos i kisha dhanë besë Shpendit, se do të rroj derisa të më korri vetë drapni i vdekjes. Oh se ç'mësim do t'i epsha skotës mashkullore që tregton në korriz të femnës së ngratë. Ah un e mjera që s'jam në gjendje me bamë kurrgja për t'i përgjigjë zemrës së shitueme.
- Hajde Dije ma! - Kjo asht Hallë Hatixheja që po më thrret.
- Po - gjegja përvajshëm.
Lotë që burojnë nga gurrat e zemrës e të shpirtit shpërthyen e nisën me u shprazë nga syt. Lamtumirë o ju kujtimet e mija të pastërta të foshnjëris. Lamtumirë ti o jetë e dlirë e vajzënis. Lamtumirë o ju andrrat e lumnis s'eme. Lamtumirë ti o frymë e shenjtë e nanës s'eme që tash sigurisht endesh në këtë kthinë, ku më mojte, më përkunde e më përkëdhele. Lamtumirë ti o Shpendi i em i shtrenjtë. Lamtumirë edhe ti moj zemër që po të vorrosin për së gjalli.Po më ngrenë me pahir.
Më duhet t'a mbyll librin për....

21 Tetuer
Sot nuk jam ma vergjineshë. Nuk jam ajo Dija krenare që mund të mburresh me pastërtin e vet. Sot jam grue dhe nji grue fatzezë me kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Jam nji femën që rron vetëm për të vuejtë shpirtnisht e trupnisht.
Nji njeri gati 40 vjetsh, shtat-madh, musteqeverdhë, turi-shëmtueshëm dhe i fuqishëm më rroku, dje mbrama, dhe më... torturoi mizorisht e kafshërisht. Un u mundova t'a kundërshtoj e t'a shporr atë bishë t'egër që më vërsulesh dhe i thashë se nuk e due. Por nuk bani dobi. Klitha, bërtita dhe ulërina derisa u vilanisa, por ai nuk u përshtyp, nuk u zbrap. Kur i mbylla syt që të mos e shof atë kulshedër, m'u shfaq Shpendi para syve të mendjes. Gdhina tue e qamë vajzënin t'eme dhe e raskapitun fare.

23 Tetuer
Qysh pardje shtëpia asht mbushë me gra e goca që kanë ardhë me pamë nuse. Disa janë mbulue me manto, disa me çarçafë dhe disa me ferexhe e shofin me nji sy! Eme vjehrë i ka mvarë noçkat, pse un, tue pretendue se jam e dobët nga shëndeti, nuk bindem me i nderue zakonet e nusënis dhe nuk dal jashtë kthinës veçse në të rrallë. Ajo don që të puth dorë, të qëndroj në kambë me sy të mbyllun, të mos flas, t'ulem e të ngrihem sa herë që të hyjnë e të dalin njerzit nga kthina, qofshin këto edhe kalamaj. E kush mund të rrijë tue u a puthë dorën gjithë atyne që hyjnë e dalin si t'ishte kthina e eme nji sallë ekspozite dhe un nji plaçkë e ekspozueme? E përse të qëndroj në kambë e pa folë si ndonji mumje Egjypti? Mbasandaj përse me u ulë e me u ngritë automatikisht sa herë që të hyjnë e të dalin bota nëpër dyert e këtij hani? Ama do të hidhnohet vjehra. Aq më ban! A nuk ka plasë më gjith të birin? I dij këta zakone e këto marrëzina, por un nuk mundem me i bamun edhe sikur të shembet bota. Dij edhe se në vendin t'onë bashkëshortët nuk flasin me njeni tjetrin faqe tjerëve; e kanë për turp t'a thrresin njeri tjetrin me emën por e përmendin tue thanë ai ase ajo. Un këtë musteqe-verdhin t'em - i
u harroftë emni - as që due me e pamë e jo ma me i a përmendë emnin. Shkurt të gjitha këto i dij, por nuk i baj dhe nuk do t'i baj kurrë.
Vjehra demede e ka marrë vesht edhe aratisjen t'eme. Prandaj më shef me nji farë çudije të trazueme me përbuzje. Sikundër duket don të më shajë e të më qortojë, por nuk i nepet rasa e volitshme. Edhe im shoq e kishte marrë vesh tentativën e aratisjes dhe m'a përmendi dje mbrama, por e mbylli gojën e heshti kur pohova se dojsha t'aratisem me Shpendin që e dashunoj. E çfarë burrnije ka ky njeri që pranon të bashkëjetojë me nji femën që e përbuz? Nuk e marr vesh se si e kupton ky martesën. Oh sa e sa burra të tillë ka vendi i jonë dhe sa e sa turpe mshifen mbrenda katër mureve të shtëpiave. Të gjitha ndryhen mbrenda për me mos dalë jashtë portës dhe për hir të turpit gëlltiten të gjitha poshtnimet. Sa keq! Sa turp!

28 Tetuer
Dje mbas dreke, simbas zakonit, më suellën këtu, ke prindët e mij. Them më suellën, sepse isha e përcjellun
prej nji grueje plakë dhe dy burrave, sigurisht, t'armatosun me kobure. Demede druejnë se mos aratisem përsëri. E ku me shkue? Në burg? Po të më lejojshin me ndejtë bashkë me Shpendin, jo në burg, por edhe në Ferr do të pranojsha me shkue. Mirë, por ku të lanë!....
Njerka u mundue të diftohet e gëzueshme dhe e qeshun. Fëmijt përnjimend u gëzuen. Em atë nuk më foli fare. Më shiqoi egër e hidhët.
Sot në mëngjes u rras në shtëpi t'onë Kola dhe, me nji mënyrë të padiktueshme, më futi në gji nji letër që i kishte dhanë Mamë Gjystina. Letra ishte prej Shpendit. U çudita se si ka shpëtue kjo letër nga thojt e censurës dhe mundi të bijë në dorë t'eme. Sigurisht dashunia i ka dhanë krahë e fletë për me i kapërcye muret e burgun mizur dhe ata të shtëpls s'eme. Shpendi, me nji gjuhë rrënkimesh e hofkëllimesh, e përshkruen gjendjen e vet të mjerueme q'asht krijue mbas burgosjes së tij e martesës s'eme. Spjegon se si valvitet ndërmjet tallazeve të dëshpërimit tue e kujtue lumnin që do të kishim po të kishim mundë me u largue nga ky rreth i helmatisun për ne. Tue bamë f jalë për mërzin e madhe që e ka pushtue, si nji ankth i mnershëm, thotë se nuk mundet me i qetsue nervat dhe me i frenue trillet që i kërcejnë herë mbas here për të krye punë të marrësh. Pse t'a mshef o shpirti i em - thotë diku - dëshpërimi që ndi më duket se do t'a trathtojë vullnetin t'em për të mos e shkelë vendimin e dhanun që t'a duroj këtë fatkeqësi. Shumë herë më mposht dëshpërimi dhe zgrehem në vaj. Qaj si foshnje për engjullushkën t'eme që m'a grabitën, qaj për zemrën t'eme e t'anden që u dënuen me vdekje dhe qaj per ato orë të paka lumnije që nuk mund të përsëriten ma". Nana e motra kanë ardhë nja dy herë për rne më vizitue. Shqetsohet nana kur më shef të zymët e të trishtuem. E shof se e pezmatoj dhe e vras tue mos e mbajtë vetëhen, të pakën para saj, por s'e kam vetëhen në dorë dhe s'mund të baj ndryshe. Ajo ka të drejtë të turbullohet e të mjerohet kur më shef t'anormalizuem, por edhe un nuk kam se si të mos tronditem nga ky kob që pësuem. Së fundi kam të drejtë të dëshpërohem e të qaj, të pakën, për t'a përcjellë me lot e katrrime atë dashuni që u vorros për jetë mbrenda kësaj zemre".
Ma në fund më kshillon t'i bindem fatit, të bahem e fortë dhe e durueshme, të kem kujdes për shëndetin t'em dhe më siguron se ka me më dashunue derisa të jetë gjallë. Sa për çashtjen e gjyqit thotë se ka me vonue, mbassi ende nuk kanë nisë me u zhvillue hetimet e para.
Letrën e tij e këndova në kthinën t'eme të vajzënis, aty ku i shijova orët e bardha të lumnis dhe ditët e zeza të fatkeqësis. E këndova letrën me lot që shpërthyen nga shpella e zemrës dhe u shprazën nga cirilat e ballit.
Shpresa që t'a shof Shpendin mbas martese, natyrisht, ka qenë e vokët, por tash që u burgos asht akullue fare. Pa dyshim do ndijsha nji farë ngushullimi po të mos ishte i burgosun dhe po të rronte mbrenda këtij rrethi, ku un po dergjem. Sigurisht do të më dukesh sikur ai i ndin rrënkimet e zemrës s'eme dhe un i diktoj hofkëllimet e tij. Por tash q'asht mbyllë në burg, tash që vuen mbrenda asajë Skëtere të tmershme, s'asht e mundun me u afrue. Për këtë shkak nashti asht vranue e nxi fare qielli i jetës s'eme. Ndoshta kurrë nuk do të shkëlqejnë rrezet e Diellit t'em dhe kam për të vdekë n'errësinë. Lumnia qenka si manushaqet që bijnë në mes të ferrave dhe për të bamë nji tubëz lypset me i mbledhë nji nga nji dhe tue u gërricë e përgjakë duersh. Vetëm disa orë e disa çaste mund të jetë i kënaqun njeriu në këtë jetë. Vetëm këto orë e këta çaste, të bashkueme, e përbëjnë lumnin e robit në jetë. Ata që e kujtojnë ndryshe lumnin gabohen. Njeriu që vjen në jetë tue qamë, asht fare e natyrshme që të mbarojë tue dënesë dhe të mos jetë i lumtun.
I dhashë përgjigje Shpendit. I urova shëndet dhe lirim të shpejtë nga burgu. Gjithashtu i thashë edhe se un, po të dojë ai, jam gati t'a neveris këtë jetë dhe t'aratisem përsëri me te.
Po të bijë në dorë të ndokuj kjo letër ase ky libër, sigurisht, do të përbuzem e do të mallkohem tue thanë se un sot, si grueja e këtij tregtarit, - më vjen efsh me i a përmendë emnin - nuk kam të drejtë të korrespondoj me nji tjetër dhe të shprehem kësodore se... rrëzohem nga kunora!.. Atij do t'i përgjigjesha krejt duf e mëllef dhe do t'i thojsha se un, në realitet, nuk kam kunorë, mbassi jam martue pa u pyetë dhe me nji njeri që nuk e dashunojsha dhe nuk e dashunoj edhe sot. Do t'i thojsha se po të zbatohesh ligja dhe Sherijati rigorozisht, un nuk do të quhesha grueja legjitime e këtij njeriu, por.... mantenuta e tij e vume nën dispozisjon të tij prej t'im et. Me fjalë të tjera unë do të quhesha fërshëndi, im shoq bik dhe im atë ganec.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

3 Nanduer
Em shoq asht i pasun, por nuk mund të blihet zemra me flori, sikurse s'mund të sigurohet lumnia me pasuni. Nuk sigurohet lumnia tue e ushqye vetëm barkun por tue e kanitë edhe zemrën. Ky njeri që m'a kanë dhanë për burrë asht plotsisht si nji majmun: ka nji kokë gunga gunga, nji hundë që mtrashet tue u zgjatë poshtë, nji fëtyrë kuqëreme dhe qukalashe, do sy të vegjël në ngjyrë të hinit, buzë të trasha dhe nji gojë që i qelbet përherë. Me këtë kafshë, të quejtun njeri, më kanë martue dhe ai kërkon t'a dashunoj në vend të Shpendit. Oh
ironi e fatit t'em të pamëshirshëm!

7 Nanduer
Jam ulë buzë dritares dhe po shof jashtë. Fryn nji muran i egër. Vërshëllima e tij e vrazhdët gjan si jehona e fyellit të vdekjes së Botës. Kjo asht era e Vjeshtës rrenuese. Pemët, lulet dhe gjithë ata që kanë shpirt i kanë zanë ethet dhe po dridhen prej tmerit të mordjes. Lulet e vyshkuna janë përkulë kah toka, e cila duket sikur e ka hapë krahënorin për me i përpimë e me i futë në gji të vet. Pemët janë zveshë pjesërisht. Ato të paka zhele që u kanë mbetë, kanë ngjyrë të verdhë: të verdhën dhe të zbetën e asaj që dergjet në shtratin e vdekjes. Sa fort më gjasin mue! Edhe un lëngoj shpirtnisht e trupnisht. Ndoshta ato vuejnë vetëm fizikisht. Fusha duket si ajo e vorrezeve dhe bokat, kodrat e malet si piramida apo vorre martyrësh. Zoqt e verës janë aratisë e s'duken kund ma. Rrezet e Diellit janë të mekta e të vokta. Shkurt çdo gja po dergjet.
Vu.. vu!.. ban murrani. Ky tingull i pashijshëm gjan si urdhëni hyjnuer që përhapet rreth e rrotull dhe që don të thotë: Shueju! Shueju! Gjethet e pemëve, mbas nji qëndrese kreshnike dhe mbas nji lëkundjeje të bame në shenjë jetike, shkëputen nga prindët e vet dhe bijen për dheu: e përqafojnë nanën e vërtetë. Krahnori i tokës asht bamë si nji vorr i këtyne vogëlusheve që rrëzohen e rrasen njeni mbi tjetrin. Trungjet dhe degët lëkunden tue u përkulë kah toka si me dashë t'i falen krijuesit vdeksues. Zhurma e randë e shkaktueme prej lëvizjes së këtyne frymorëve memecë, duket si gjama e nji vajtimit apo e katrrimit, pse ato po i dorëzojnë mordjes bijt e vet të dashun dhe ndoshta shum të dashun.
Kjo pamje neveritëse, që shfaqte përgatitjen e nji kobit të zi për rruzullimin, më kishte mahnitë e tërhekë në gjinin e ftofët të mërzis. S'dij se sa kohë mbeta i humbun në këtë mënyrë, por sikur të mos përplasesh me zhurmë fleta e nji dritares, ndoshta edhe shumë kohë do të kisha mbetë ashtu i mpime dhe i mahnitun.
Kur u shkunda nga kjo jermi, mendja e eme fluturoi ke Shpendi dhe, tue u mundue me i shbirue maret e trasha të burgut, donte të shofi se ku asht strukë Dielli i saj. Mbassi u orvat mjaft qëndroi në nji skutë dhe i dha të puthun atij që i nep dritë, jetë e gjithshka. Në fund u largova nga dritarja për t'i mshimun djersët e ftoftë që m'a kishin mbulue ballin dhe lotët e nxehtë që më rigojshin nga syt. Nji kollë e thatë dhe disa pështyma gjaku, qenë çmimet që i dhashë un asajë pamjeje.

10 Nanduer
Doktorët që më vizituen, e kshilluen t'em shoq që të ndahet prej meje, pse e rrezikon jetën e vet dhe t'emen, por ai nuk bindet. Oh sa mirë do të bahesh sikur të më shporresh ky njeri e të më linte të qetë. Më duket sikur po m'a merr shpirtin me përdhunë me sjelljet e tija trashamane sidomos me dashunin që më shfaq. Oh sa mërzitës e besdisës që asht! Me gjith që i a kam përplasë në fëtyrë tue i thanë se nuk e due dhe se e urrej, prap se prap, vazhdon të më mërzisi tue e këndue kangën e Mukës. Oh ç'lemeri. Këto ditë kam qenë mjaft e dobët dhe e raskapitun. Nuk kam fuqi me u endë. Më pëlqen të rij shtrimë.

16 Nanduer
Gjykata e Tiranës disa ditë ma parë më ftonte që të paraqitesha dje para sajë, si ndërgjyqse, në padin e aratisjes. Un dojsha të vete e të deklaroj se pata ikë me hirin t'em për t'u martue me Shpendin që e dashunoj, por nuk më lanë këta gogolë. Kur pashë se nuk do të mundesha me i a mbrrimë qellimit i shkrova nji letër Z. gjykatsit dhe i thashë se Shpendi nuk ka as ma të voglin faj, mbassi un kam qenë ajo që e kam nxitë e shty n'aratisje. Letra kishte bamë bujë të madhe dhe im atë e im shoq, q'ishin si paditsa kundër Shpendit, ishin bamë për të vramë vetëhen. Dhantë Zoti t'u mbushet mendja që të më fusin nji plumb kokës e të shpëtoj nji herë e për gjithmonë. Sot erdh në shtëpi nji përfaqësues i gjykatës dhe më pyeti mbi rrjedhjen e aratisjes. I vertetova dhe i përsërita ato që pata shkrue në letër. Çuditem në t'em shoq. Habitem se si nuk më vret. Në mos qoftë i zoti me e përdorë pushkën, të paktën, duhej të më shkunorëzonte. Përse nuk më shkunorëzon e nuk e këput atë fille të hollë, me të cilën na kanë lidhë? Ç'farë njeriu qenka ky? Un, po të kisha qenë në vend të tij, kurrë nuk do t'a durojsha bashkëjetesën me nji shoqe që dashunon nji tjetër dhe, menjiherë, do t'i këputsha marrëdhanëjet me të, por ky s'merr vesh se.... Çudi!
Këtu janë shqye disa fletë".

6 Mars
Prej kohësh nuk kam shkrue në këto fletë. E përse me shkrue: Ç'farë vlere mund të kenë shkrimet e mija, mbassi un u mjerova plotsisht dhe tash, që të plotsohet tragjedia, mungon vetëm vdekja? Të shkruejsh në këto fletë don me thanë të flasish me gojën e të mjeruemes për me e llastue ma fort mjerimin. Sidoqoftë do të shkruej nga ndonji herë që të shfrej, se s'kam kuj me i a hapë zemrën dhe me e shprazë vënerin. E me këtë mënyrë e nxjerr dufin. Pas? Po.
Pardje më suellën këtu, në shtëpi të tim ët, kinse për të ndrrue ajr. Menjiherë e pranova propozimin që më bani em atë për të ardhë këtu, sepse më kandet të dergjem e të vdes në shtëpin e nanës, ku kam nji grumbull kujtime t'ambla e të hidhta. Im atë tash asht paqtue me mue. Më flet, më gjith që me serjozitetin ma të madh, me nji mënyrë të butë dhe sikur nuk ka ngjamë gja në mes t'onë. Por kurrë nuk prek kah aratisja, kah gjyqi ase
kah dashunia e eme. Ka kujdes që të mos i shpëtojë as ma e vogla fjalë që mund të ketë lidhje me to. Qëndron shum larg.
Gjyqi i Shpendit u zhvillue në mungesë t'eme. Ai u ndeshkue me nji mot burgim të randë simbas nenit 381 e me ndërhymjen e paragrafit të dytë të kodit penal. I shkreti Shpend pësoi për shkak t'em dhe tash lëngon mbrenda atij Ferri. Shpesh qaj për të. Nuk dij se a do mundem me i a shpërblye vuejtjen me lotët që derdh.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

14 Mars
Sot bana nji farë vetëkontrollimi.
E hapa librin e jetës s'eme dhe e shfletzova qysh në fillim e deri në mbarim. Sa shum paskam shkrue për nji mot! Kush e din se sa volume do të lypeshin po të duhej me e përshkrue krejt jetën. Hudha nji veshtrim andej e këndej dhe në fund pata përshtypjen se jeta e eme filloi me vaj e rrënkime, vazhdoi me vuejtje e pësime dhe, tue u trazue me nji dashuni të pashijueshme, mbaroi - asht tue mbarue - me hofshe e ulërime. A kështu duhej t'ishte jeta? Pa dyshim jo. Ajo lypsej të që krejt ndryshe. Duhej t'ishte e gatueme me gaz e hare, e kalueme me dashuni e lumni dhe e mbarueme me mjaftësi e kënaqësi. Por s'qenka ashtu. Ndoshta vetëm për mue s'që ashtu me kuptim të hidhët e të tmershëm. Ndoshta vetëm un po tërhiqem nga kjo botë e pakënaqun dhe e dëshpërueme. Por, jo. Nuk jam un e vetmja fatzezë.
Para meje sigurisht me mija fatzeza kanë ardhë e kanë shkue pa e gëzue dhe pa u qeshë zemra makar nji herë. Kush e din se sa yj xixëllues pat në mes të tyne dhe u shqimën pa ndriçue kënd; kush e din se sa dallëndyshe pat n'at varg që u thyen krahësh mu n'at ças që dojshin me fluturue për me e gëzue lirin dhe me e shijue jetën.
Edhe un u përplsasa për dheu mu n'at ças që dojsha me i dhanë hof shfrimi dëshirit t'argëtimit të ndiesive të zemrës dhe ajo, menjiherë, u dënue me vdekje. Ka plot njerës në këtë botë që qajnë kot, por ka edhe asish që qeshin fare kot. Njena palë qan tue kujtue se e lut dhe e ndjell lumnin, kurse tjetra qesh tue besue se e lufton dhe e dëbon fatkeqësin. Të dy palët vijnë e shkojnë tue e gabue vetëhen. Un, me sa kuptoj, ndodhem në mes të këtyre dy palëve dhe kam kalue në në shkallë të tretë, pse kam qamë e kam qeshë mjaft për vetëhe. Tash qaj e qesh ma shumë për tjerët se sa për vetëhe, pse un i lava duert ma nga vetja. Shkurt jam bamë si ato që kangëtojnë ndër dasma të hueja dhe katrrojnë ndër morde të tjerëve. Por në mundshme lanë vragë e vragë ndër zemrat e atyne që kanë me e ndigjue kangën ase vajin t'em, do të jem e kënaqun, do të jem e lumtun.

19 Mars
Ka mjaft kohë që jam shtrimë në shtrat e po dergjem. Besoj se kësaj rradhe nuk do të çohem ma veçse kur të më ngrenë për të më çue në banesën e përjetëshme, ndër Vorrezet e Bamit. Herë mbas here qis gjak. Çuditem se sa shum gjak paska njeriu. Habitem se si nuk u shterr ky burrim gjaku që qenka në krahënuer t'em. Me gjith që jam e dërmueme fare dhe krahënori po më shkatrrohet nga gjaku që nxjerr, apetin e kam të madhe dhe ha me shije të veçantë. Gjithnji e kanis stomakun me haena të ndryshme dhe gjithmon kërkoj me hangër dishka të zgjedhun nga inendja që endet gjellë më gjellë e pemë më pemë. Vetëm më vjen turp me kërkue, se do të më quejnë llupëse. Me gjith këtë shpesh heorë i mbyll syt dhe kërkoj. Nji javë ma parë, për shembëll, më shkoi mendja për rrush. E kapërdina turpen dhe u thashë. E ku gjindet rrushi në këtë stinë? Me gjith atë kërkuen dhe, ma në fund, kishin gjetë nji vesh të vyshkur e pjesërisht të kalbun.
Tyberkulozet, përgjithësisht, dergjen e vdesin tue hangër dhe tue folë. Sa mirë se? Ngopen e shfrejnë. Demede edhe un kështu u bana. Natyrisht s'do të baj përjashtim nga tjerat, se s'kam ramë nga Qielli de! Oh sa gëzohem kur më sjell kush ndonji ambëlsinë të mirë ase ndonji pemë që nashti rrall gjindet. Dje më kishte sjellë Dajë Haxhiu nji shegë. Më shkuen jargët nga goja kur e pashë, por nuk mundesha me e hangër, pse atëhere këtu ndodhesh Xha Ceni e Xha Meta. M'erdh turp prej tyne, por qeshë tue plasë nga padurimi. Prandaj s'duhet me ndejtë gjatë pranë të sëmunit.

21 Mars
Dy tri herë në ditë vjen im shoq për me më pamun. Oh sa fort më besdis ky njeri. Prania e tij më mërzit shum dhe më shqetson. Nuk dua t'a shof me me sy këtë njeri që m'a grabiti lumnin, dashunin dhe vajzënin t'eme.
Sa i trashë dhe i pagdhendun asht ky njeri! Nuk merr vesht as nga fjalët e tërthurta e thumbuese as edhe nga verejtjet e hapta që i bahen. Ai asht si ndonji ka i mplakun që s'luen vendit pa u shpue me hosten. Disa herë vjen e më qëndron ke kryet dhe nis të më torturojë tue e përsëritë, njiqind herë, kangën e dashunis së vet. Un e kthej kryet me nji anë dhe i zaj veshët që të mos e ndigjoj, por ai nuk merr vesh fare. Dje i thashë Hallë Hatixhes që t'a dëbonte dhe të mos e futte mbrenda, por ajo më qortoi tue më thanë se asht turp. Heshta dhe u shtërngova të bindem. Sot prap nisi me më mundue me marrëzit e veta. M'u sos durimi. I thirra me duf e mëllef:
- Pusho mor budalla, se m'a plase shpirtin. Mjaft ma! Hiqmu qafet e më len të vdes e qetë!
Nuk bëzani. U largue si nddnji buell. Ky i marrë ndoshta shpreson se do të ngjallem që të.... më shijojë. Uh m'a shpërlaftë murtaja dreqin!
Vjehra nuk bëzan fare. Herë mbas here më sjell ambëlsina e pemë. Nga ndonji herë më pyet se çfarë dëshiroj që të më sjelli. Të them të drejtën kjo sillet mjaft mirë.

27 Mars
Em atë duket pak si i shtypun e i vramë prej sëmundjes s'eme. A thue e ka kuptue se, pjesërisht, ai asht fajtuer për këtë gjendje? Përparimi i shpejtë i sëmundjes dhe me hapa të mbëdha, pa dyshim, i detyrohet dëshpërimit që më shkaktoi martesa me kët tregtarin e jo me Shpendin t'em. Ai ndoshta nashti e ka kuptue gabimin trashanik që bani, por asht tepër vonë dhe s'mund të ndreqet ma. Me gjith këtë më duket sikur më quen fajtore pse dashunova dhe për kët shkak as nuk don me më dorovitë me lëmoshën e ndjesës. Oh sa të pamëshirshëm janë disa burra kundrejt femnave. Ani se vdekja ka me i lamë të tana ato që këta quejnë mëkat.
Sigurisht im atë kurrë nuk do të jetë trazuem prej ndonji kujdesi tjetër veç atij të sigurimit të pasunis, të grumbullimit të arit, të gjetjes s'asajë mënyre që të mëson se si të mundesh me e mbushë barkun ma mirë e ma shum. Zemra e tij kurrë nuk do të jetë msye prej rrebeshit të dashunis. Në syt e tij kurrë nuk do të jetë dukë dëshiri i zjarrtë për t'i argëtue pjerrjet e zemrës, as edhe mallëngjimi i pambaruem e ndonji dashunis së humbun. Prandaj asht kaq i egër dhe i pamëshirshëm kundrejet meje. Për kët shkak nuk don të më fali, me gjith që i vjen keq për vdekjen e trupit t'em. Sa për zemrën dhe vdekjen e sajë s'din dhe s'kupton gja.
Ata që vdesin tue dashunue janë dëshmorë, thotë Muhameti dhe me këtë mënyrë e ka bekue dashunin, por im atë s'merr vesh dhe nuk don me e mëshirue të bijën. Njerka nuk bëzan fare. Duket si e padurueshme dhe e mërzitun nga zgjatja e sëmundjes s'eme. Ndoshta uron që të shporrem sa ma parë prej kësajë jete.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

30 Mars
Asht natë. Errësina dhe heshtja mërzitse e kanë kapullue e pushtue botën mbarë. Tirana flen. Nji qetësi e thellë zotnon në të katër anët. Vetëm fërshëllima e fëllimit të natës, herë herë, e trazon qetësin. Un jam ulë buzë dritares, prej ku e sodis mbrendinë e burgut që e shtrëngon Shpendin. Zemra e eme e ftoftë rref e rrënkon për dëshirat që nuk i realizoi, për argëtimet që nuk i shijoi, për lakmit që nuk i argëtoi. Fati mizuer që i pamëshirshëm kundrejt meje. Ai nuk desh të më napi mundësin që t'i korrsha amblas lulet e vajzënis, të rinis dhe të jetës s'eme ashtu si pata andrrue e dëshirue dikur. Edhe në çastin e fundit, ai pa dyshim, do të më përqeshi dhe do të zgërdhihet pa i a vumë veshin ankimeve të mija, pa e peshue sasin e helmit që ka derdhë në zemrën t'eme. Oh sikur t'ishte e mundun me e zveshë fatin nga pushteti dhe nga fuqia shfaruese. Sikur t'ish e mundun me u porositë jeta në nji fabrikë që të gatohesh simbas dëshirit t'onë. Në nji rasë të tillë un do t'isha bashkue me Shpendin dhe ky tregtari do t'a kishte gjetë shoqen e vet të përshtatëshme.
Përse nuk u lumnova e nuk e shijova edhe un jetën? Ç'faj i bana njerëzis ase Perëndis që më ndeshkuen me mjerim? A nuk asht mëkat që un, në moshën ma të bukur të jetës s'eme, të vdes pa u kënaqë me dhantit e natyrës? Edhe un të kisha ngrehë nji fole lumnije, ku të jetojsha, sadopak, me Shpendin t'em dhe mandej le të vdissha. Po, le të vdissha, por mbasi t'a kisha shijue jetën ndopak dhe... tue lanë dishka mbrapa. Ah po. Sikur të kisha pasë fat me lanë mbas vetëhes nji krijesë që që t'ishte pema e dashunis s'eme dhe e Shpendit. Sa me kujdes do t'a kisha rritë, sa mirë do t'a kisha edukue, sa shumë do t'a kisha mësue dhe sa fort do t'a kisha argëtue. Edhe ai, padyshim, do të më donte fort dhe mbas vdekjes s'eme, sigurisht, do të vinte me qamë mbi vorrin t'em me syt e babës e me zemrën e nanës. Ndoshta ai, i frymëzuem dhe i injeksionuem prej meje, do të bahesh dalëzotsi i të drejtave të femnës Shqiptare. Por ah! Sa e mjerë dhe sa e shkretë jam!
U tërhoqa nga dritarja me lot ndër sy e me helm në zemër.

2 Prill
Oh sa më ka marrë malli për Shpendin. Oh sikur të mundesha me e pamë edhe nji herë përpara se të vdes. Fotografis së tij i asht shdukë shkëlqimi, pse un e kam squllosë me lotët që kam derdhë mbi te herë mbas here. Prandaj nuk m'a ngop mirë syn e zemrës së mallueme.
Dashunia, ndoshta, nuk ka fuqi me e këmbye helmin e vdekjes në nektar, por sigurisht e pakson fuqin dërmuese t'atij farmaku tue e ulë gradën e hidhësinës. Un besoj se po t'a shifsha edhe nji herë Shpendin t'em, pa u drashtë dhe me krahë hapët, do t'a pritsha mordjen. Por ku asht se?!... Ah un e shkreta! Sot në mëngjes i dërgova nji letër. Me sa më qe e mundun e pershkrova gjendjen e zemrës s'eme të mbushun me plot zjarm mallëngjimi e dashunije për te, por pena e shkretë, në rasa të tilla, asht e pafuqishme dhe e vorfën. Nuk mundet me i interpretue ndiesit e zemrës së shitueme për vdekje. I u luta që të më dërgojë edhe nji fotografi tjetër.

4 Prill
Ditën e parë të këtij mueji u vu në zbatim kodi civil i ri. U vu në zbatim, por shum vonë për mue. Femna Shqiptare, simbas këtij kodi, fiton mjaft të drejta. Por, po të merret para sysh mendësia e ndryshkun e njerësve që janë futë në kthetrat e zakonit primitif dhe po të gjykohet se zbatuesit e kësajë ligje do të jenë vetë meshkujt, kuptohet fare lehtë se sa i vështirë ka me qenë zbatimi i tij plotsisht e pikë për pikë. Pa-u bamë fli edhe shumë femna dhe pa u kalbë nën tokën e zezë edhe shumë të reja, nuk kujtoj se do të arrihet me u zbatue pikërisht kjo ligjë. Me fjalë të tjera un kujtoj se duhet të kalojë edhe mjaft kohë që të lejë Dielli i lumnis për femnën Shqiptare, sidomos Muslimane, pse lypset edukue populli simbas shpirtit të kësajë ligje dhe të stërvitet me e respektue si ligjën fetare.
Për ndryshe ndryshimi i gjendjes së femnës Shqiptare do të jetë i bamë vetëm mbi kartë. Bashkë me kodin civil asht vu në zbatim edhe ligja mbi mënyrën e aplikimit të tij. Me qenë se kjo ligjë asht shumë e butë dhe në pjesën ndeshkimore para shikon disa dënime të lehta për kundravajtësit, s'kujtoj se do të mundet me i disiplinue ase edukue shtetasit, nuk besoj se do mundet me i shtrëngue që të veprojnë në përshtatje me dispozitat e kodit civil. Shpirti i kësajë ligje lypsej t'ishte aq i egër sa t'arrinte në barbarizmë. Po, se vetëm atëhere do të sigurohesh mirëzbatimi i kodit civil e jo sot që janë parashikue disa ndeshkime të lehta për fajtorët e këtij lloji. Kodi civil që u vu në zbatim, në mes të tjerave, ka edhe nji pikë me randësi kryesore për femnën: Nuk lejon martesë pa u marrë hiri e pëlqimi i të dy palëve. Bukuri, por deri ku do të jetë e mundun me u zbatue kjo pikë asbt e dyshirntë, pse - si thashë edhe me naltë - nuk ka ndrrue mendësia, pse ligja nuk ka fuqin magjike apo mystike që të bajë vetë nji ndryshim të njiherëshëm e të mbrekullueshëm në shpirtin e popullit.
E martesa që bahet sy mbyllazi asht e errët dhe n'errësin, pa dyshim, kalon jeta e bashkëshortëve: Po të më pyesin, mbassi të vdes, se a dishëroj të ringjallem ndoshta do të them po, por me kusht që të jem e lirë me e zgjedhë vetë bashkëshortin. Për ndryshe nuk do të bindem dhe do të kërkoj me u rrasë edhe ma thellë në gjinin e tokës. Gjysmën e popullit Shqiptar, natyrisht, e përban femna, por ajo nuk gëzon asnji të drejtë. Të gjitha të drejtat i ka mashkulli, ai që në çdo kohë e në çdo vend ka pasë - ka edhe sot - privilegjin me e shtypë femnën. Por që të sigurohet lumnia e nji kombi lypset të pajoset femna me kulturë, duhët hjekë dorë nga mendësia e skllavënimit të saj dhe asht nevoja të shkundet pluhni i asajë së shkuemeje plot përbuzje e mjerime për na të gjorat. Ma sa mundet të bahet e mirë dhe e fortë nji godinë që ndërtohet me landë të kalbët, aq mund të bahet e lumtun nji shoqni që përbahet prej të mjerësh. Na sot jemi plotsisht si kafshët sbtëpijake që vlejnë vetëm për shërbime e nevoja shtëpije, jemi robnesha pa të drejtë mendimi e lirije, jemi kufoma të vdekunash që lëvizin simbas shtytjes së meshkujve. Por duhet mbajtë para sysh se prej këtij farë poshtnimi damtohet krejt shoqnia Shqiptare dhe se ajo asht si nji plagë e rrezikshme në shtatin e shëndoshë të shoqnis së qytetnueme.
Prandaj lypset të veprohet me shpirtin e nji heroit që të shpëtohet ky popull nga kobi që i kërcnohet, duhet të duket dora që t'i ndrydhi duert e murtajës së padukëshme që i kanoset ekzistencës s'onë. Lypset forca e nji mbinjeriu që të ketë nji vullnet të papërkulshëm dhe të jetë i frymëzuem idealisht e fanatikisht nga ndiesia e misionit që do të marri për sipër. Në mos u baftë kjo mbrekulli, jemi të dënuem të vdesim e të shuhemi dalë-nga-dalë si ata që mbarojnë prej vemzës.

6 Prill
Oh sa dëshiroj me i argëtue e me i puth fëmijt. Ata vijnë rreth e rrotull shtratit t'em dhe më shofin me.... dashuni e dhimshuni. Afrohen dhe kërkojnë, me veshtrime lutës, që t'i ledhatoj e t'i puth si parandej. Por unë, nga droja se mos u ngjis ndonjë mikrop, i largoj pa i prekë fare.
Sot mbas dreke, në nji kohë kur ndodhesha vetëm në kthinë, erdh Meti dhe, mbassi u avit ngjat shtratit t'em, më tha:
- Përse je hidhënue, Dije, me mue?
Zani i tij ishte i mbytun. Nga syt shprazësh pezmatimi i zemrës së vogël.
- Kush të tha se jam hidhnue me ty? - e pyeta,
- Kurrkush s'më ka thanë, por e ndi vetë - tha me sy përposhtë.
- Si ë ndin? Si e kupton?
- E kuptoj se as m'argëtojsh as edhe më puthish ma - gjegji tue bëlbëzue dhe me një za gati të përvajshëm.
- Nuk të puth se jam sëmunë - i thashë.
- E ç'ka se je sëmunë? Edhe tata dikur që sëmunë, por më puthte - i a bani.
- Po, por....
- S'më don ma. Je hidhnue me mue.
- Jooo. Të due dhe të due shum Met - i thashë me nji za që dilte nga thellësit e zemrës së trazueme.
- Atëhere më puth nji herë - më tha dhe, tue u rrasë e krrusë mbi shtrat t'em, m'a zgjati faqen.
- Jooo. Largohu! - thirra dhe e ktheva kryet m'anë tjetër që të mos e preki fryma e eme helmatuese.
U zbrap menjiherë dhe u zhgreh në vaj. Iku tue ulërue me të madhe dhe tue thanë me nji za të mbytun:
- S'më don ma, s'më don.
Edhe un shpërtheva në vaj dhe qava nji copë herë.

9 Prill
Në nji kohë, kur isha vetëm, u çova nga dale dhe shkova në fund të kthinës për t'u pamë në pasqyrë. Ka shumë kohë që s'e kam pamë vetëhen. Pranndaj më kapi nji trill që më shtynte të shof se çfarë ndryshimi kam bamun në fëtyrë, pse gishtat e duervet më janë tehollue aq shum, sa më duken të shëmtueshëm dhe si t'ajtun në kyçet e tyne.
U habita kur dola përpara pasqyrës q'asht mbështetë për muri. Nji farë mërzije, e bashkueme me habi, më kapi kur e pashë vetëhen n'atë gjendje. Ndryshimi që kishte pësue trupi i em ishte i madh: E tanë bukuria e vajzënis s'eme kishte perëndue ma. Flokët e mij, dikur t'artë, gjajshin si fije bari të thatë. Syt e kaltërt e të qëndisun që Shpendi kishte pagëzue sy laroshe ishin gropue e turbullue tue u qarkue edhe prej nji rrethit të zi. Qepallat kishin nisë me u rralue e me u ngjitë në njena tjetrën. Vetullat e holla dukeshin si dy nepërka që rrijnë gati me i kafshue ata dy sy. Ngjyra e trandafilitë e fëtyrës ishte zavendësue me nji bardhëni neveritëse që duket vetëm ndër fëtyra të vdekunish. Mollzat e faqeve ishin skuqë pa shijshëm tue u grumbullue gjaku ndër to. Flegrat e hundës ishin tëhollue dhe hapë jasht masës. Buzët e kuqe ishin zbemë e gjelbëruem. Veshët ishin tëho llue shum dhe gjajshin si fletë të verdha. Gusha ishte zhdukë dhe vendin e sajë e kishte zanë nji gropë. Qafa ishte zgjatë për së tepërmi dhe supet kishin ramë përposhtë. S'ishte kurrkund ajo Dije e parë. Aty dukej nji skelet që ende nuk asht zveshë krejt nga mishi. Duket se po afron koha që t'i them lamtumirë kësaj bote. Oh
sa mirë do t'ishte që të vinte sa ma sbpejt ajo orë, pse do të shpëtojsha nga vuejtjet, nga mundimet, nga brengjet dhe dëshpërimet e kësaj jete. Ç'më dubet të rroj dhë përse të rroj? Jeta, për mue, s'ka kuptim ma. Asht e randë dbe e paduruesbme. Ajo duhet të shuhet sa ma parë.
Oh sikur të vinte Shpendi e të më shifte se sa jam prishë e tretë, se sa jam denatyrue dhe sa fort më ka ndryshue sëmundja. Pa dyshim do të derdhte lot dësbpërimi. Por ai asht mbyllë mbrenda katër mureve për me mos u pamë me mue, ndoshta për jetë. Oh ma mirë të kishte qenë larg, tej maleve e detnave, se sa i mbyllun në burg.

11 Prill
Prap erdh Pranvera. Përsëri nisi me këndue bilbili. Oh sa e sa pranvera kanë për t'ardhë, por un s'kam me i parnë ma; sa e sa shekuj me rradhë ka me këndue bilbili, por un nuk do t'a ndigjoj ma. Erdh, po Pranvera. Por simjet më duket sikur nuk asht e shkëlqyeshme si herët tjera; më gjan sikur nuk e ka sjellë me vetëhe gazin dhe haren e përparshme. Ndoshta këto mungojnë pse Shpendi i em vuen e gjëmon në burg dhe se pse zemrat t'ona u vranë e u vorrosën. Këndon bilbili, por zani i tij simjet gjan si ai i qyqes që ndjell kob e mjerim. Nuk asht i ambël e i kandshëm si herët tjera, nuk asht i butë dhe i përmallshëm si përpara. Ai nuk m'a gicilon ma zemrën dhe nuk m'a kënaq shpirtin si parandej. Ai duket sikur qan e vajton, gjan sikur psherëtin e rrënkon. I tanë ky ndryshim, sigurisht, do të jetë shkaktue nga mungesa e Shpendit t'em, nga vuejtja e tij në thellësit e burgut.
Thonë se këndon bilbili, por mue më duket se qan. E si mund të këndojë i gjori kurse trandafili i tij asht i rrethuem prej gjembash dhe fati i dashunis së tij asht nopran? Ai ndoshta ka këndue dikur, por tash qan dhe qan për vetëhe e për dashunin e vet, plotsisht si un e shkreta.

13 Prill
Iu luta babës që të më lejonte me e thirrë Mamë Gjystinën e me u pamë me te. Ai e pranoi lutjen t'eme dhe lejoi të takohem me të gjithë pjestarët e familjes së Xha Simonit. U çova f jalë dhe i thirra. Erdhën bashkë me Irenën që këto ditë ka ardhë këtu me të shoqin. Erdhën, por shum pak folën, pse u pikëlluen kur më panë të mbarueme dhe të ndeme në shtrat. I mundi pezmatimi dhe u zhgrehën në vaj. Xha Simoni m'a fërkoi ballin tue më folë me dashunin e pafajshme dhe me dhimbjen e nji atit të mirë. Iu mbushën syt me lot. U tërhoq me nji anë dhe vazhdoi të qajë kadalas. Mamë Gjystina dhe Irena më rrokën n'grykë dhe më mbuluen me puthje. Aq fort qanë të shkretat sa em atë u shtrëngue t'u lutet që të qetësohen. Sa ngushullim ndiu zemra e eme prej vizitës së tyne e sidomos prej dhimbjes që shfaqën tue derdhë lot. Më kishte marrë malli shum për ta. Jam mjaft e ngushullueme sot, mbassi munda me u shmallë me ta. Ndoshta mbas pak ditësh do t'i mbyll syt e nuk do t'i shof ma. Sa mirë bani im atë që më lejoj të shifen me ta dhe sa bekime ka marrë prej zemrës s'eme. Qysh nga kjo datë e deri në mbarim shënimet janë bamë me plumbsh dhe shkrimi asht mjaft i keq.

15 Prill
Hajrija e Luçija, dy shoqet e mija të shkollës, kishin ardhë sot mbas dreke për me më pamun, mbasi kishin marrë vesht se jam e sëmunë. Oh sa u gëzova kur i pashë. Sa u kënaqa nga vizita e tyne. Sa mirë e ndien vetëhen njeriu kur asht pranë atyne që e duen dhe që e dhimshunojnë. Sa i kënaqet zemra njeriut kur e shef vetëhen në mes të shoqeve të shkollës, të cilat janë ma të dashuna se të gjitha tjerat. Në rasa të tilla i duket njeriut sikur i përtrihej jeta dhe i përsëriten ditët e bardha të vogjëlis që ka kalue në shoqni me to.
Ato më flitshin me dashuni dhe përpiqeshin me më bamë me gaz, pse e dijnë se gazi asht i dobishëm për zgjatjen, sado pak, të jetës së nji tyberkulozes. Nji dhimbje e thellë dhe nji pikëllim i ndryem për mbrenda pasqyrohesh në syt e tyne. Veç kësaj vuna re se zani i tyne, shpesh herë, kumbonte i dridhshëm dhe i venitshëm, ashtu si tingëllon zani i atyne që ndijnë dhimë në shpirt. Natyrisht ato u pezmatuen dhe u helmuen
kur kuptuen se shoqja e tyne mbas pak kohë nuk do të jetë ma në mes të tyne. Ikën tue m'urue shëndet dhe tue më premtue se prap do të vijshin me më pamun. Kush e din. Ndoshta s'kanë me më gjetë ma. Ndoshta do të vijnë më vizitue ke Vorrezet e Bamit dhe, në shenjë dashunije e mallëngjimi, kanë me vu disa lule mbi vorrin t'em.

18 Prill
Më tha Irena se për të shpejti do të dali Shpendi nga burgu me lirin kondisional. Ajo, tue pamë se po m'afrohet vdekja dhe tue e çmue mallin e djegën që ka zemra e eme për Shpendin, ka mundue të më shërbejë tue trillue nji gënjeshtër të tillë. Ndoshta asht e vërtetë, por nuk kuptoj se lirimi i tij ka me ngjamë përpara se un të kem vdekë.
Herë mbas here më shkruen Shpendi. Në letrat e tija tash nuk shifet ai dëshpërim që shprazej ma parë. Duket se nuk don me më pezmatue me mërzin dhe dëshpërimin e vet. Flet ma shum për shëndetin t'em dhe më siguron se më dashunon ma fort se përpara, mbasi un arrina me bamë sakrifica për t'a kënaqë at. Shton se, posa të lirohet nga burgu, do të bajë përgatitje për t'u aratisë rishtazi. Shkurt përpiqet me më mbajtë gjallë tue përdorë çdo mjet e mënyrë. I shkreti Shpend! Edhe ai qenka fatzi që ndeshi në nji fatzezë si un.
Iku Irena për Shkodër. U ndamë me lot ndër sy pse e ndijshlm se nuk do të shifeshim ma. Ajo më dha shpresë për lirimin e shpejtë të Shpendit. Oh sikur të mundesha me e pamë. E shof se po m'afrohet vdekja. Nuk më vjen keq që po largohem nga kjo botë munduese, por jam thellësisht e pezmatueme pse po shkoj pa u pamë edhe nji herë me Shpendin. Oh sa ngushullim të madh do të ndijsha sikur të vdissha në krahët e tij, në krahët e
atij që i dhashë zemrën.

21 Prill
Me gjith që trupi m'asht tretë e shkri fare, zemra duket e fortë në dashuni. Ajo duket se nuk ka me vdekë edhe mbassi të vdesin të gjitha gjymtyrët tjera dhe do ta vazhdojë me e dashunue at që e magjepsi me nji shiqim.
Tue e kujtue gropën e errët të vorrit, tue e memdue shdukjen e përjetshme, e ndij se më vjen keq të vdes, e kuptoj se po më dhimset vetja. Por tue gjykue se rrojtja e eme pa Shpendin asht nji vdekje ma se mërzitse, ma shum e pëlqej vdekjen se sa rrojtjen. Në kohët e fundme shpesh e kam pamë n'andërr t'eme amë. Edhe dje mbrama e pashë. Ajo më muer n'grykë, më puthi, më shtrëngoi me dashuni të madhe dhe, tue më kapë për duer, më terhoq drejt nji lulishtes së bukur që thosh se ish e saja. A thue se me të vërtetë do të bashkohem me të në lulishtet e Parrizit? Kush e din. Vetëm dij se këto andrra janë shenjat lajmuese t'afrimit t'orës së fundme. Edhe un jam gati të nisexn ma.

24 Prill
Dje mbrama, aty kah ora dhetë mbas darke, isha vilanisë dhe nji kohë të gjatë nuk isha përmendë. Ma vonë isha jermue dhe kisha folë shum në kllapi tue e përmendë, shpesh e shpesh, emnnin e Shpendit t'em. Sot jam këputë fare. Nuk mundem as edhe me shkrue ma. Nuk jam e zoja për kurrgja ma veçse për të qamë e për të rrënkue vazhdimisht.
Çova me e thirrë kushrinin t'em Hamitin që t'i a dorëzoj kët libër, ku kam shfry tue i qamë hallet e mija. Do t'i lutem që, mbassi t'a këndojë vetë, t'i a dorëzoje Shpendit me letrën dhe shamin që po i dërgoj si kujtimin e fundit të dashunis s'eme të pafat. Si prej Hamitit ashtu edhe prej Shpendit do të kërkoj që t'a mprojnë femnën Shqiptare. Tirana e ka zakon me i nusënue vajzat që vdesin të pamartueme. I mertisin dhe i stolisin si të jenë nuse për të shkue ke burri. Mbasandaj i qojnë me pikëllimin ma të madh dhe i përcjellin për në vorr. Ky zakon më pëlqen. Prandaj i thashë sot Hallë Halixhës që edhe mue të më përcjellin simbas atij zakoni, mbassi nuk u martova me hirin t'em dhe me at që dashunova. Ajo nuk m'u përgjijg. U zhgreh në vaj. S'mund të shkruej ma, se nji tallaz gjaku po më shpërthen nga goja dhe dhimbje të forta po ndij në krahënuer. Duket se janë rrenimet e fundit që ban sëmundja. Po të la o libër për jetë ma. Lamtumirë se po ndahem prej teje e prej jetës s'eme.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Këtu mbarojnë shënimet e Dijes."

Letra që më shkruente përmbante këto fjalë:
I dashtuni Hamit,
Në fletorin që po të dorëzoj e kam shkrue shkurtazi, jetën t'eme. Mbassi t'a këndojsh epja Shpend Rrëfes bashkë me letrën dhe shamin e bardhë që po i dërgoj si shenjën e qefinit t'em. Nga përmbajtja e fletorit keni për t'a kuptue se sa shum vuen femna Shqiptare, se sa keq përdoret ajo e gjora dhe si asht ulë në shkallën e robneshës e të kafshës.
Prandaj kërkoj prej jush që të ndërmerrni nji lëvizje të gjanë për emansipimin e vërtetë të femnës Shqiptare dhe për naltësimin e nivelit të saj kultural, moral e sosial. Pres të më zotoheni se do t'a përmbushni dëshirin t'em të fundit që të vdes e shkujdesun dhe e qetë. Për ndryshe shpirti i em kurrë nuk do të prehet edhe sikur të mbahet, me pekulet ma të mëdha, në lulishtet e Parajsës. Shpirti i em i pakënaqun do t'ju duket juve n'andërr dhe do të kërkojë t'a përmbushni zotimin, do t'ju ndjeki kurdoherë dhe kudo, që t'a mbani premtimin. E çdo shkrojë ase f jalë e këtij libri do të jetë si nji grenzë për me i thumbue e kafshue ndërgjegjet t'ueja në rasë se nuk do të qëndroni në besë.
Thueji Shpendit se po vdes me emnin e tij në gojë dhe me mall të pashuem në zemër për te. Gjithashtu njoftoje se shamia që po i dërgoj asht ajo që kam mshimë lotët ditën që më martuen me kët tregtarin dhe m'a vranë zemrën.
Ty të falem nderit, Hamit, për ndihmat e mëdha që më ke dhanë gjatë jetës s'eme. Lus që të shpërblehesh me gëzime.
Po ju përshëndes për herën e fundme tue ju urue e bekue me të gjitha fuqit e mija, me të gjitha forcat e atij shpirti që asht tue u largue nga ky trup i dërmuem dhe i kalbun.
Kushrina e jote:
Dija
Kur e mbarova librin së kënduemi, kishte nisë me zbardhë drita. Me gjith që gjatë leximit shpesh herë qava, bashkë me Dijen e shkretë, kur e mbarova prap m'u mbushën syt me lot. Nji copë herë, kujtoj mjaft të gjatë, mbeta i mposhtun nën pushtetin e mallëngjimit e të dhimjes dhe derdha lot. Nga pagjumësia dhe leximi i vazhdueshëm, isha lodhë aq shum, sa s'kisha fuqi me lëvizë. Balli më digjesh shum dhe krejt shtati më ishte drobitë. Edhe syt m'ishin turbullue dhe më qitshin xixa lodhjeje. E ndijsha nevojën urdhëruese për t'u prehë e qetsue. E vuna librin me nji anë dhe u shtrina për të flejtë, por nuk më lejshin mendimet. Si grenza të kuqe më msyejshin mendimet dhe më kafshojshin pamëshirshëm tue më shkaktue dhimbjë në zemër. Po, mendojsha për Dijen e ngratë. Dojsha të gjej se në ç'gjendje ndodhesh aso kohe, Tue gjykue se ajo pritte prej meje nji përgjigje zotuese, nisa me u shqetsue se mos vdes përpara se të jem takue me te. Prandaj' vendosa të nisem.
U çova, por pashë se nuk mundesha me i qëndrue udhtimit dhe besova se do të ngec në mes të rrugës. Dashë e pa dashë rashë rishtazi. Nji kohë të gjatë u përpusha në shtrat. Me zi më muer gjumi, të cilin e ndolla shumë. Bana nji gjumë shum të keq dhe me andrra shum të këqia. Edhe Dijen e pashë n'andërr. E pashë sikur më lutesh, me lot ndër sy, që t'u dilsha zot femnave, sidomos femnës Shqiptare. Shkurt gjumi që bana që nji kllapi e keqe.
Vonë u zgjova. Menjiherë u ngrita dhe nisa me u mveshë, pse ora kishte kapërcye dhetët. Tue u mveshë hyni mbrenda shërbëtori i hotelit dhe m'a dha këtë telegram që vinte prej t'atit të Dijes së mjerë.
Eja shpejt se të kërkon Dija."
Sulë Kërthiza
Punën, për të cilën kisha shkue atje, e lashë pa e krye dhe pa humbë kohë u nisa për Tiranë. Por të nesermen sosa, pse na u prish automobili në rrugë. Kur mbrrina në kryeqytet ajo kishte vdekë dhe ishte vorrue. Më njoftuen se më kishte kërkue shum dhe kishte porositë të më thonë se kërkonte t'i a përmbush dëshirin për shka m'ishte lutë. Shkova ke vorri i saj dhe, me lot ndër faqe, u betova se do t'a përmbush dëshirin e saj.
Në marrëveshtje me Shpendin, vendosa t'i shtyp shënimet e saj në formë libri që janë si shpërblim për të dhe si mësim për të tjerët.






*Fund i Librit.*

----------


## Dita

Ide e bukur kjo me rezervimet e vendeve.
Po pres per mbushjen une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

ASD,

Te falenderoj nga ana ime qe e solle kete veper ne forum.

----------


## linda2

peshendetje per ty. romani i dhimshem ku pasqyrohet dhimjet dhe vuajtjet e dijes konkretisht femres shqiptare myslimane ne ate kohe.

----------

